# Home Depot 2017 Halloween



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw one or two youtube videos of things Home Depot is suppose to be carrying. Tried checking out the website myself but didn't see anything new but it shouldn't be long now. There are items from last year that appear to be making another appearance this year. 

In the one videos I watched this lighting item caught my attention. 










I bought a Hocus Pocus "neon" LED light from GrandinRoad last year, made by Gemmy, and really liked it. Hoping this might be from them too. Would be _perfect_ for use with Zaltana and Madame Misery (GR and Oriental Trading) fortune tellers.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

OMG! I hope they they carry this, it's awesome!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I was snooping around on HD website and I saw a 9 ft T Rex skeleton! ( and egg hatching baby t rex) I dont remember these from last year. They are not currently available .....im wondering if this is something coming up for this season.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

That would be cool. No plans for a prehistoric Halloween room, but I could be persuaded!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I just saw the t-rex and the spider and the motorcycle!!! I'm going to stop eating now so I can spend my food money at Home Depot!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG I just noticed the stablizing stand/s for that dinosaur. How tall is this guy?? I remember last year we were all discussing what kind of Crazy Bonez items would we like to see come out and I think someone said a T-Rex. Will be watching this one for when more info comes out. Two years ago I had said I'd like to see a skeleton snake and they came out with that the next year. So someone out there is listening 

I have a few of these pterodactyl kids' animated toys (Playskool Kota and Pals) that were on clearance a few years back and always wanted to use them for a Lost World type haunt. Thought I'd put them in one of those willow wood wreaths as a nest. Also have some Mega Bloks Metal Ages dragon eggs that look like they're hatching. Figured they could just as easily be dino eggs. I remember seeing someone making concrete dino tracks to put in their yard and thought that looked cool. And a few of us found Cast stone T-Rex garden skulls at Ross a few years back so this HD guy might have some real possibilities for me.

oops just read 9 feet!! Ok definitely on my list. Oh gosh I bet his box will be the size of the HD skeleton horse. I wonder if he has a sound track (like the horse does) with a roar. We also have an inflatable Godzilla costume that can come into play.

This year I'm working on a monster movie drive-in for our haunt theme. Hmm. Godzilla vs. T-Rex?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG he's 299.00, and there's a little 3 ft t-rex egg guy (49.98) and looks like there might be a baby stegosaurus too although he's not listed when I seached for stegosaurus or dinosaur.

9 ft T-Rex: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ith-LED-Illuminated-Eyes-7342-99908/301148793

T-Rex in Egg: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...gg-with-LED-Illumination-7342-36976/301148531

and they have sound. Videos posted on each.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW the life-size horse (199.00) is shown now with a skeleton pony on the website. Wonder if he will be available too.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721

This store is killing me this year. Definitely could use some horse blinders.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I was wondering what the large skelly item would be for this year. I was hoping for a dragon to be honest but the Rex is cool. I'm not going to buy him but his size is impressive. I love the little egg hatchling, very cute and it's a good size too. 
would love to see more on the pony, I won't get it either but he looks cute with his momma. 
I love this time of year when all the new stuff starts creeping out. Even if I'm not going to buy it , it's so much fun checking it all out.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I saw new home depot props on youtube also. I'm not into dinaosaur props personally but its pretty neat stuff for those interested. I like the 59" tall gargantuan spider but at $200 it probably won't be coming home with me. And the stone skull with moving jaw looked interesting to me. It may have been offered last year but I never saw it in store or online before. I really like the resin tombstones hd has last year and the year before but I didn't see any on their website yet.


----------



## Crypt31 (Jul 25, 2010)

This would look great in my future Halloween themed man cave!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I was wondering what the large skelly item would be for this year. I was hoping for a dragon to be honest but the Rex is cool. I'm not going to buy him but his size is impressive. I love the little egg hatchling, very cute and it's a good size too.
> would love to see more on the pony, I won't get it either but he looks cute with his momma.
> I love this time of year when all the new stuff starts creeping out. Even if I'm not going to buy it , it's so much fun checking it all out.


This is how I feel. I've zero legit need for a ginormous skelly horse or T-rex but they are super cool & I can't wait to see what folks do with them. That T-rex could become a dragon with a few tweaks.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! That's awesome that you found it! I should look around more in stores. You never know what you'll come across!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just saw the spider! Wow that things cool, to bad it's 199.00.?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Looked again today and saw the triceratops (not stegasaurus! duh). 39.95

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ith-LED-Illuminated-Eyes-7342-36603/301148354

Also found their 52 in pony (129.98):

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ith-LED-Illuminated-Eyes-7342-69975/301148716


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great video, Sidnami! Do you know how much the big spider is?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That motorcycle rider with fogger for the muffler is really cool. And I do like the spider too. Wow I thought HD last year outdid themselves and wouldn't be able to top themselves. Wrong! Great items this year.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

For the first time I'm really looking forward to checking out Home Depot for Halloween.


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

Love the Reaper on the bike! I also like the Terror TV, but am bummed that it's so small. I think the one Spirit was selling was a bit bigger.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have both harvesters from home depot they are awsome 
Here us a vid of one of them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK went looking on HD site for the skeleton triceratops and found these polystone ones:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/10-in-x-...Figurine-in-Colored-Polystone-76296/301663201

http://www.homedepot.com/p/10-in-Triceratops-Skeleton-Decorative-Sculpture-in-Brown-48047/301874742

Somehow given the price of the second one and given the dimensions for both I think there's an error somewhere on these.


Very unusual items for Home Depot to be carrying don't you guys think? And this was the hardware store that a few years back in my area stopped carrying any major Halloween props. Gave up on them then but they sure have lured me back in.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK went looking on HD site for the skeleton triceratops and found these polystone ones:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/10-in-x-...Figurine-in-Colored-Polystone-76296/301663201
> 
> ...


Maybe they were bought out by Katherine's Collection...*snort*.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

haha. Hey, just found this Reaper Peeper that looks pretty nice. Think it's new for this year too.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/10-60-in-Scary-Peeper-Reaper-SPSVR-028/206791503


One more dinosaur sculpture in holystone: http://www.homedepot.com/p/7-in-x-1...culpture-in-Colored-Polystone-44264/301501538


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW the life-size horse (199.00) is shown now with a skeleton pony on the website. Wonder if he will be available too.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721
> 
> This store is killing me this year. Definitely could use some horse blinders.


 Oh I will HAVE to have both ya know-lol. They would be a perfect pair for so many themes


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

That T-Rex is awesome. It's giving me all kinds of ideas.

Are there any fans of the Dresden Files novels on the forum? I'm thinking of doing a skelly Harry and Sue the dinosuar from Dead Beat.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> haha. Hey, just found this Reaper Peeper that looks pretty nice. Think it's new for this year too.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/10-60-in-Scary-Peeper-Reaper-SPSVR-028/206791503


They had the reaper peeper last year, too. Except he was $30, just like the creeper peeper (the one that got pulled from Canadian Home Depots). Maybe that's just a temporary price....

In addition to the tapping peeper variant, I remember seeing a clown version a couple of years ago online.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW the life
> 
> lmao I hope the pony is available to


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That motorcycle rider with fogger for the muffler is really cool. And I do like the spider too. Wow I thought HD last year outdid themselves and wouldn't be able to top themselves. Wrong! Great items this year.


imo they are the ones to out do spirit best wake up.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

I got an email today saying their projectors are back in stock.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Seasonal...imated-Window-Display-Kit-75050-THD/206770956


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I bought that projector last season and it works really well! I had several people compliment me on it. 

Really the only thing I've seen so far that I liked was that huge spider! It almost makes me want to redesign my whole haunt!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Has anyone seen the description for the neon palm reader sign? I see it at another site but no description there as to power source. I'm assuming it's plug in similar to the Grandin Road version. I prefer the colors of the Grandin Road one but if by chance this one is battery operated this would work out much better for me. No skills in rewiring myself and I'm trying to decide which one to go for.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> Really the only thing I've seen so far that I liked was that huge spider! It almost makes me want to redesign my whole haunt!


I know right?!?!? I'm not even that into spiders but that thing is pretty awesome.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*HD going projector effects in a bigger way this year?*

Looks like HD is getting into the act (more so than last year?) with the following thumb drive effects. Perhaps not the best individual Halloween projection effect choices, but for the masses:

Jon Hyers:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/2-in-Jon-Hyers-Halloween-Collection-USB-with-6-Videos-75855/206852350

Mark Gervais Hallowindow:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/2-in-Mark-Gervais-Halloween-Collection-USB-with-6-videos-75856/206852370

WindowFX - don't know who produces these:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Window-FX-Halloween-Classics-II-6-Files-28426/302034208

Also, wondering if these silhouettes could be repurposed to project much larger, like to the side of a house. Five bucks is a good deal:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Haute-Decor-8-1-in-Projection-Luminary-Halloween-Edition-LMHW1/206998466


----------



## giantstogie (Oct 26, 2016)

The spider is really good looking. My display is spider theamed. So I am going to get at least one of these maybe two . The Trex is great. How good is the home fx projector. i need to get two new projectors.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

mikeerdas said:


> Looks like HD is getting into the act (more so than last year?) with the following thumb drive effects. Perhaps not the best individual Halloween projection effect choices, but for the masses:
> 
> Jon Hyers:
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/2-in-Jon-Hyers-Halloween-Collection-USB-with-6-Videos-75855/206852350
> ...




Hey Mike, Products Works who sells Total Home FX's _WindowFX_ products started last year producing their own video content. Spoke to a lady there who I think was in their marketing department who was telling me a bit about it. People can order the downloads of individual files or a grouping like on the flash drives directly from them online. Reasonably priced I thought. And yes they also can sell the Jon Hyers and Mark Gervais video files as well. She said she really loved some of the nwq videos that they coming out with. They haven't released their 2017 lineup yet but it should be soon according to their blog. If you have any questions about the content, give them a call. 

I believe they have a new projector coming out this year. Had spoken with her about things that people here were hoping any new projectors would have. Forgot now what feature/ability I asked about. Of course she couldn't tell me much about the new stuff but did say that they were gearing things towards the home market while trying to add somethings that were a bit more of what a I'll say "sophisticated" home user might want. It's all about meeting a certain price point and redesigning a product and the cost of fabricating that goes into it.

I originally called them because I over tightened the little 3-legged flexible stand that it comes with and couldn't remove it. The base of the tripod wasn't laying flat with the projector base and instead of adding some cardboard to fill in and stabilize the space I kept turning it. Seems like I pushed it past some threaded point internally and now it will spin around in place. Not a fan of the stand at all and found the legs could kind of collapse on you depending on how it was positioned, so word of warning. The stand is still stuck in my projector after having given up on it at the time to revisit later. They don't do servicing of any of the projectors just so you guys know. Figure at this point if hubby can't manage to get it out I'll either use as is or try cutting it off at the threaded end. Bummer. But otherwise love the little projector. We have a pretty dark outside now that the street lights were changed out and I think it's a decent image out there. Quite a few reviews on it on the forum for people interested. I kind of suspect the 2017 release will be a brighter projector and not sure if that will be sold at HD or not. From what I could tell the one listed now on HD is the same one sold last year. 

I had picked up a few of the projectors during HD's end of season clearance sale and didn't have a problem using our tall video camera tripod with it. So that's an option for people instead of using the supplied one on a table top. Just be careful to not over tighten it or you'll be kicking yourself like me. I really like the convenience of the SD card or USB drive for video storage. No more connecting video and audio cords to a projector and dragging out our VCR. Just add your own material to the card or drive and plug in. 

Oh, probably should add their URL: https://www.totalhomefx.com


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Resin gargoyles? Does anyone know if there are gonna be any big resin gargoyles.from.HD this year?


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cloe said:


> Has anyone seen the description for the neon palm reader sign? I see it at another site but no description there as to power source. I'm assuming it's plug in similar to the Grandin Road version. I prefer the colors of the Grandin Road one but if by chance this one is battery operated this would work out much better for me. No skills in rewiring myself and I'm trying to decide which one to go for.


Have you ever considered trying to make your own with EL wire? EL wire is battery-powered and very easy to use and cheap on amazon. I discovered it last year when my husband was making a proton pack for his Ghostbusters costume.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Jezebel82 said:


> Have you ever considered trying to make your own with EL wire? EL wire is battery-powered and very easy to use and cheap on amazon. I discovered it last year when my husband was making a proton pack for his Ghostbusters costume.


That is a really good idea. I purchased some from Ebay last fall for lab use and still have a couple left. I might just try this and save myself a chunk of change. Thanks. I'll post it if I can get it to look halfway decent


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Heads up, Home Depot has Gemmy solid and kaleidoscope lights on sale for $3.75 & $5, respectively. Free shipping too.

Light Show:

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Holiday-...=78eb27ea60cc11e7a32ef2b6c0bebaaf0INT&cj=true

Solid lights:

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Holiday-...=a12ad0c060cc11e7b27b5a85c909964f0INT&cj=true

Sorry about the messy links, I'm posting from my phone.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Forhekset said:


> Heads up, Home Depot has Gemmy solid and kaleidoscope lights on sale for $3.75 & $5, respectively. Free shipping too.
> 
> Light Show:
> 
> ...



Cool and thanks! I can get with Christmas in July sale (6/30 - 7/31) with 75% off on those spots! I'm a fan of the Gemmy solid spots. Pretty well set over the past few years with the standard colors (blue, green, red, white). I was on the fence about their yellow (from the Spring Pastels) wondering how that will look and couldn't find any photos of it lighting something so at this priced went and picked up a few. Having it delivered for pick up at store by end of next week. I can see yellow being useful especially with blue background lights like maybe lighting up a tombstone. I'll let you guys know how they look after I get them if someone doesn't post before me. With sale on until end of the month still time to order unless they sell out I guess.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Cloe said:


> That is a really good idea. I purchased some from Ebay last fall for lab use and still have a couple left. I might just try this and save myself a chunk of change. Thanks. I'll post it if I can get it to look halfway decent


I was planning on making this neon sign using EL wire, too. I plan on using clear vinyl tubing and threading the EL wire inside it to make it look like neon. Then I'll make a frame and attach it with zip ties. I'm going to use black duct tape or electrical tape to cover up the parts I don't want lit or I guess I could just paint it black.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Bosco P. Soultrane said:


> I was planning on making this neon sign using EL wire, too. I plan on using clear vinyl tubing and threading the EL wire inside it to make it look like neon. Then I'll make a frame and attach it with zip ties. I'm going to use black duct tape or electrical tape to cover up the parts I don't want lit or I guess I could just paint it black.


I haven't quite decided the best way to do it. Not sure of a background? What were you thinking of? I did run my wire through tubing for a lab project that is nearing completion. I found it needed a wire to get it to bend the tubing. Here is pics of red wire through the tube with black wiring that I split up from a package of a small gauge wire from HD that I stripped. Also a purple one that I twisted floral wire around which made it easily bendable which may work for this. Both were lit when taking the picture. The copper is the EL wire ( not on but red...hoping it looks hot  ) with a thin wire inside the tube. The pipe is a 1/2 inch cpvc for size idea. FYI you need to go one size up from aquarium tubing to be able to get both wires through the tube. If you do find a good way to do this sign would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cool and thanks! I can get with Christmas in July sale (6/30 - 7/31) with 75% off on those spots! I'm a fan of the Gemmy solid spots. Pretty well set over the past few years with the standard colors (blue, green, red, white). I was on the fence about their yellow (from the Spring Pastels) wondering how that will look and couldn't find any photos of it lighting something so at this priced went and picked up a few. Having it delivered for pick up at store by end of next week. I can see yellow being useful especially with blue background lights like maybe lighting up a tombstone. I'll let you guys know how they look after I get them if someone doesn't post before me. With sale on until end of the month still time to order unless they sell out I guess.


Yeah, I've never been 100% happy with my lighting, and on top of that, the incandescent bulbs I use run SUPER hot, so at this price I thought it was a no-brainer to at least try some out. I picked up a few solid purple and red lights, just gotta test 'em in advance.

The Lightshow lights I can say look really good projected up into trees, especially if you've got stuff hanging from the trees as well. I'll be curious to see how the yellow looks in practice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

For anyone not familiar with Gemmy's solid spots, here are a few pictures illustrating what you can expect in color depth and spread. Not sure if I have any photos of the green but here's red and blue (sorry camera added more red to the blue making it look more purple but it's blue). In both photos the fixture was anchored in the flower bed ground right below. 

















Did find a green spot photo. As I recall the green light was put in the flower bed where the red one was in the photo above but aimed at the front porch door area to the right of the dog in the red photo, so a wider spread. The color saturation is still really nice IMO and still has a limited beam spread as you can tell from the darkness of the shadowed areas nearby.










Now Home Depot hasn't sold the orange Gemmy spots that I know of, these I had to buy from Spirit, but here's a comparison of two of the orange lights used on our signage in daylight and at nighttime to give you an idea of how nicely they keep the surrounding areas in the dark.



















This early season buy on Gemmy solids at HD at these prices is a really good deal that you normally have to wait for until late after Christmas season's clearance. As for the yellow spots they have, the word "pastel" kind of gave me pause but even if the color isn't as intense as say the red and blue, I think it will work nicely on gravestones.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the pics! I went back and ordered some blue lights too just to compare them to the purple.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cloe, like your ideas there. I looked into doing an EL wire project for signage for a scene from Blade Runner (bought the lighted handle umbrellas from Think Geek a few years back) but it's been on the back burner since then. Loved that movie and the city scenes used a lot of neon signs. Remember reading some good tutorials on the Adafruit site ( https://learn.adafruit.com/category/el ) that might help working with it.

Here's a photo I took last year when I got my Hocus Pocus sign from Grandinroad. Thought it might help you to see how they formed the lettering.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks GOS. That close up helps immensely. Seems easy enough to black out between letters and looking at the background reminds me of prop stands. Will have to brainstorm ideas to repurpose something for the background.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Just FYI I tried to buy solid spots last night and very few were in stock, and none of the ones I wanted (blue, green, red, purple).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow did those clear out fast. Looks like only yellow, white and pink are left now. I'm sure there were Christmas decorators buying them but I'm betting some eBay sellers also got wind of the sale and picked a bunch up to sell at a mark up. I know when I bought my yellow ones there was a limit of 5 or 6 I think, but that was per order so guessing they just placed multiple orders. 

I was in HD yesterday afternoon and I saw they had some Gemmy lights in a front aisle display box area. Didn't notice any solid spots but some of the kaleidoscope ones and the programmable ones. Not at that low, low price. Think the cheapest tag I saw was around $15, so more like 50% off probably. HD online is separate inventory from the stores and the stores always seem to be behind in price reductions from the online ordering.

I got a notice this morning that my yellow spots have shipped. If they arrive before Sunday I'll post a photo of them lit but otherwise won't be until later next week. They gave me an expected pick up of Monday 7/17 which given they shipped from the same state, I'd be surprised if they don't arrive sooner. However if anyone is considering the yellow to light their gravestones, etc. you might want to just order some now and not wait to see photos from when I get mine.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that I think the "yellow" spots, despite being part of some Spring Pastels, are actually the same ones that Spirit sells as Orange (and which I posted a photo of in use see post #46; and they are definitely more orange than yellow). I have searched for yellow Gemmy spots and nothing ever turns up. The photo HD has on the website looks just like the same color as on Spirit's site ( https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/77562.uts ). Unfortunately I tossed all my boxes a few months ago when organizing my lighting or would compare the model number on the Spirit box to what HD lists as a model number.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Restless Acres said:


> Just FYI I tried to buy solid spots last night and very few were in stock, and none of the ones I wanted (blue, green, red, purple).


Same here. I went ahead and got a couple white, a couple yellow and a couple of the purple kaleidoscope ones. I've never used any of these, and the price was cheap enough to get and try them.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I came home to a large Home Depot box yesterday afternoon. I plan to light up the whole house this year. I ended up with 5 of each color.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

vwgirl said:


> I came home to a large Home Depot box yesterday afternoon. I plan to light up the whole house this year. I ended up with 5 of each color.
> View attachment 422313


Now that's the way to do it! All in one fell swoop. I started a few years back slowly replacing our incandescents with LEDs and held off on the spots until really Gemmy came out with theirs. Been picking up a few each year or as needed to light something and trying to take advantage of sales/clearances on them when I could. You got a great deal on yours and I know you will be happy with them. 

Hey can you check out the yellow and let us know if it's really orange.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

My yellow spots just arrived. They are not the same as the Spirit orange. These are more of an amber color, which is perfect for my needs. They came packaged in plain brown boxes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds good cinders. I was hoping for something that looked like yellow candlelight.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

GOS, I do think they would look like yellow candlelight, as opposed to a clear, light yellow color. I don't think they have the brightness of some of the other spotlight colors, but hard to tell as there was some light coming into the room.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I ordered 5 yellows and two pinks what the hell I have seen pink on tombstones lol


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

Have you people SEEN this guy?!?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Kingofpain86 said:


> Have you people SEEN this guy?!?
> 
> View attachment 422977


There's video of him up above.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ours never have anything cool. I'll have to order online from them.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pink and yellow Home Depot spot lights


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

digging both colors for 3.50 I was surprised at how well they looked.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Got mine last week, too. The yellow is a decent amber color, so I can see using that. Didn't get pink, but got a couple of whites, thinking I could put some gels over them. 

Never having used this light before, I shied away from buying them. But at the price HD had, it was worth getting a few and checking them out. I also got a couple of the purple kaleidoscope ones, for the same reason. Not sure where or if we'll use the kaleidoscopes, but they're kinda cool.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I got two red spotlights great for Halloween or Christmas. 
they still have a bunch of those kaleidoscope lights in a lot of different colors and designs kinda neat


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I got a bunch of the app light spotlights. They are a bit dimmer than regular spots but are great for highlighting individual tombstones or props. I love that you can connect them end to end and customize the color. Definitely worth $15.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Got a call Monday night my yellow spots arrived at my store. Picked them up tonight and will test them tomorrow before storing for later in the season. Plugged one in and the color looks nice. Have to see if I can lay my hands on an orange (from Spirit last year) and compare the two next to each other.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

So I broke down and ordered the 36 inch Dino Egg. It should be here in a few days. I will post a review of this once I get it. It is so hard to not buy the 9ft t-rex. I could use them both for a photo set, for lost world. And I think I just talked myself into buying him.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Got a call Monday night my yellow spots arrived at my store. Picked them up tonight and will test them tomorrow before storing for later in the season. Plugged one in and the color looks nice. Have to see if I can lay my hands on an orange (from Spirit last year) and compare the two next to each other.


Walmart has the orange
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Orange-L...62722&wl11=online&wl12=45075831&wl13=&veh=sem

Honestly though, it's cheaper to pick up a set of the applight spotlights from HD and just set them to orange.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the simplicity of the door mat with a spider on it.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Entryway...-Woven-Coconut-Fiber-Door-Mat-2124S/302042987


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

looks like they are sold out of the cheap lights in all colors.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I hope they stock the big clay jack o lantern luminaries again


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Keep checking back on the spots from HomeDepot.com. This sale on early Christmas lighting is suppose to run through 7/31. I saw all the Gemmy spot colors had sold out last week but guessing they received more inventory in for their Special Buy, at least for the purple ones.

I looked today online and saw the pastel purple available at the 75% off clearance price (3.75) and in stock. Picked up 5 of them (max per order). Still listed as available. Mine are suppose to be delivered by next Friday and if they ship from southern Calif might even have sooner. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-3-...Spring-Pastels-LED-Spot-Light-48458/300120857

BTW I pulled out an orange Gemmy spot from Spirit that I bought last year and did a comparison photo with my pastel yellow Home Depot one. Orange on the left, Yellow on the right. Glad I picked up the yellow and definitely not as "pastel" as I feared. Someone described them as more amber and seeing in person I'd agree.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks for the comparison on orange and yellow, as I was wondering what the difference was and if it'd be worth getting the orange. I like the amber-ness of the yellow and think it would compliment another color better than the orange, but I might get a couple orange if they go on sale, too.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Keep checking back on the spots from HomeDepot.com. This sale on early Christmas lighting is suppose to run through 8/1/17. I saw all the Gemmy spot colors had sold out last week but guessing they received more inventory in for their Special Buy, at least for the purple ones.


Thanks for the tip. I just ordered 4 of the purple, as it's a big color in our haunt.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Home Depot doesn't carry the orange spot unless I'm mistaken. I know I looked all over for it last year and Spirit was the only one with it. I see someone mentioned that Walmart has it this year (think link was in this thread and selling currently at $26). Walmart will probably do a sale at some point and I know you can always use a 20% off coupon from Spirit on theirs which is what I did.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kwll2112 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just ordered 4 of the purple, as it's a big color in our haunt.



Looks like you might have picked up the last 4 of them at that price as they are now showing Out of Stock Online. I did notice that just now they have relisted some of the solid spots again (not as a Special Buy) but now at 14.98.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I started a separate thread for the 9ft T-Rex under the Prop Section: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...keleton-baby-trex-triceratops-new-2017-a.html

Be aware that even though the box sizes are similar, the T-Rex is about 20 lbs. heavier and only deliverable for free if being picked up at a local HD.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

darn...i wanted to get some pink ones to shine on the female props i got from Grandin Road last year


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

The T Rex is available online. I was supposed to get an email update when it was available but that didn't happen. If you want this I advise buying now. Recall the difficulties trying to get the horse last year (though after Labor Day they seemed easy to obtain in store). I doubt these will be getting discounted though you never know.

I jumped on two of those huge gargoyles from last year for $90 (delivered!) each last year when they were available for a nanosecond. Same exact ones as were at Spirit for $300. Point being you snooze you (can) lose.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I also had signed up for the giant TRex email. Happened to see them available to order online yesterday so did so then. Getting it home via the store will be more of a challenge but at this upper limit price couldn't see spending more on shipping.

I don't think the full-size horse ever went on sale but I could be wrong. Figure same for this big guy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As I mentioned the other day, Home Depot is occasionally relisting some of the Gemmy spot lights as being in stock and available to order at these lowest clearance prices. The purple spot a few of us managed to grab the other day are sold out now but today the red spots are available:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-3-54-in-Red-Outdoor-LED-Spot-Light-49333/300120867

Didn't look for other LightShow lighting so check that area if interested.


3:50pm - looks like the red spot got snapped up again. Keep watching their site for other colors coming back. Gosh this reminds me of Grandinroad where you had to be quick to catch their in-stock items sometimes when only a few were available.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

I ordered mine online for free delivery to my local HD. It will be my newest showstopper for my annual party! I am thinking of getting the egg hatching one too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Heads up. The yellow spots are listed again. Probably small quantity. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-3-...Spring-Pastels-LED-Spot-Light-48456/300120858


9:18am well that was fast now sold out again. Hope someone here got them.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh man, I just visited the HD website for the first time in months.....

Dear Lord someone please talk me outta buying that T-Rex....................................................................................................


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> Oh man, I just visited the HD website for the first time in months.....
> 
> Dear Lord someone please talk me outta buying that T-Rex....................................................................................................



LOL I could try but given how I'm waiting for mine to be delivered don't think I'd be very convincing. 


The way I look at it the Home Depot life-size Horse and The 9' T-Rex, and Big Lots' Dragon from this year are what I would call Showcase Pieces. Bound to get your halloween house noticed. Doubtful you could build one.... And you know you want them before they are sold out or gone from the scene. Definitely don't want to try buying later at eBay seller prices!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> LOL I could try but given how I'm waiting for mine to be delivered don't think I'd be very convincing.
> 
> 
> The way I look at it the Home Depot life-size Horse and The 9' T-Rex, and Big Lots' Dragon from this year are what I would call Showcase Pieces. Bound to get your halloween house noticed. Doubtful you could build one.... And you know you want them before they are sold out or gone from the scene. Definitely don't want to try buying later at eBay seller prices!


Big Lots Dragon??? There's a Big Lots Dragon???


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

ironmaiden said:


> Big Lots Dragon??? There's a Big Lots Dragon???


http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/173226-big-lots-2017-a.html#post2178761
Yup!

Big Lots has quite a spectacular collection of Halloween this year - go check out the whole thread!!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Lots of cool stuff available & thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

The Big Lots Dragon looks very detailed. I'm just concerned it's a little small. I'm planning on taking my T-Rex, adding wings, putting him on a four foot box behind a stockade fence. Voila, dragon!

Course I'll probably get the Big Lots Dragon too, who am I kidding? I am still kicking myself for not getting the Skeleton Greyhound from Home Depot last year to add to my pack. And of course it's the only one I cannot find anywhere else.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

The T-Rex, small pony and hatching dino are no longer available. Talked it over last night and there is just no way we could store a prop of that size. Hell our ceilings are 9 feet high. We have no covered porch or shelter and this is not a prop one can haul in and out in poor weather.

Hubby and I just ordered the large horse. That is something we _can_ manage and I have several skeletons that will work with it.


Oops, correction: hubby says our ceilings are only *8 feet* high....


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

ironmaiden said:


> The T-Rex, small pony and hatching dino are no longer available. Talked it over last night and there is just no way we could store a prop of that size. Hell our ceilings are 9 feet high. We have no covered porch or shelter and this is not a prop one can haul in and out in poor weather.
> 
> Hubby and I just ordered the large horse. That is something we _can_ manage and I have several skeletons that will work with it.


I wouldn't worry about leaving it out in poor weather. I'd weatherize the electronic parts around the head (to a degree) but, at least to me, the light and audio are kind if incidental to this particular skeleton prop (and the horse, most skeletons).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> The T-Rex, small pony and hatching dino are no longer available. Talked it over last night and there is just no way we could store a prop of that size. Hell our ceilings are 9 feet high. We have no covered porch or shelter and this is not a prop one can haul in and out in poor weather.
> 
> Hubby and I just ordered the large horse. That is something we _can_ manage and I have several skeletons that will work with it.



You'll love the horse, if it is going to rain you could always throw plastic sheeting over it and tie it on to stay on until the weather changes. After we built it to make sure it all fit, the two of us were able to carry it built in to our garage. I'm not sure what I'll do with the T-rex yet. Godzilla (inflatable costume) maybe standing over the T-Rex bones in the yard (so not standing)? Theme is Monster Movie Drive-In and will feature Godzilla and The Deadly Mantis. I think if anyone is doing a Night at the Museum, Jurassic Park, Lost World theme a standing TRex would be great.

For anyone who didn't order any of the above and see it is unavailable now, they keep restocking online and relisting, so don't worry but keep an eye on it to get in on the next round of inventory. Hard to say how long restock will take. HD Online does have separate inventory from the stores BTW. And if you buy from them online I think you get 90 days return policy and will price match if they do a sale online and you fall within a certain time (check on that though). I know they credited me some $back when something I had ordered online went on sale like a week later. Very happy to buy from them online.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

*My Dino Egg is here*

So as promised I would do a review on my Hatching Dino. Okay so he is amazing. Bigger than I expected, but that is not a bad thing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If and big IF there is any more money left over for halloween once I think I am done (must get my Mantis built and in process getting supplies and tools for it) I may revisit that TRex hatchling. Kind of cute and frightening at the same time...oh My what big teeth you have! So many halloween item detractors from my plans this year  so confused about what extras to consider.

Restless Acres, check out the Big Lots thread. Eviejenn is an employee there and is able to answer some questions about it. She saw it in person and says it's around 5-6 feet maybe depending upon how it's positioned.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Restless Acres said:


> I wouldn't worry about leaving it out in poor weather. I'd weatherize the electronic parts around the head (to a degree) but, at least to me, the light and audio are kind if incidental to this particular skeleton prop (and the horse, most skeletons).


I'm not guaranteeing anything but It rains and rains here and we actually also had a horrendous windstorm last October. My horse was outside all month with nothing protecting it other than fishing line to my fence after he tipped over in the windstorm. Fine after that, stayed put, and he still worked Halloween night. A little gorilla tape or similar to protect the battery pack might be helpful but I am thinking it is underneath where it is somewhat protected from direct rain but might be wrong.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I got my purple-green $5 spotlights in the mail today and am very happy with them for the price. Wish I caught the deal on the others before they sold out.

My camera turned the purple into blue but they're true to the product photo on Home Depot's site:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Figured I'd report that I received my email today that my giant T-Rex is now on a truck to my local store. Estimated arrival next Thursday. Probably won't pick up until Friday a.m. though and still need to figure out the logistics of getting him home in the car and where to put him in the meantime.

As someone mentioned the Giant T-Rex and a few other new items aren't currently listed on the site anymore (temporary notice posted instead of the listing). I'm guessing the initial delivery they received of it was sold out and sure that they have more deliveries expected down the road, just like the horse last year, so don't panic if you thought maybe you already missed out on these guys.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Figured I'd report that I received my email today that my giant T-Rex is now on a truck to my local store. Estimated arrival next Thursday. Probably won't pick up until Friday a.m. though and still need to figure out the logistics of getting him home in the car and where to put him in the meantime.
> 
> As someone mentioned the Giant T-Rex and a few other new items aren't currently listed on the site anymore (temporary notice posted instead of the listing). I'm guessing the initial delivery they received of it was sold out and sure that they have more deliveries expected down the road, just like the horse last year, so don't panic if you thought maybe you already missed out on these guys.


They rent those trucks at Home Depot for $20 a day 

And yeah, last year I remember the skeleton horse was in and out of stock pretty often, but it was also in stock for a long time too. HD might not stock quite as many of the big ticket items, but they won't sell nearly as fast either, so people don't need to fret. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Forhekset said:


> They rent those trucks at Home Depot for $20 a day
> 
> And yeah, last year I remember the skeleton horse was in and out of stock pretty often, but it was also in stock for a long time too. HD might not stock quite as many of the big ticket items, but they won't sell nearly as fast either, so people don't need to fret. Not yet, anyway.


I agree, plus I am not sure there will be quite as many people who want a T-Rex as a horse, plus it's $300 instead of $200. Totally agree about there being ones in store available later (2-3 per store). If you are really desperate just stake out Home Depot Labor Day weekend (or thereabouts) and claim a box (if they let you) before they put them out for display. I recall seeing the horse box in two stores last year before they set up the Halloween display (coupla/few days).


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Restless Acres said:


> I agree, plus I am not sure there will be quite as many people who want a T-Rex as a horse, plus it's $300 instead of $200. Totally agree about there being ones in store available later (2-3 per store). If you are really desperate just stake out Home Depot Labor Day weekend (or thereabouts) and claim a box (if they let you) before they put them out for display. I recall seeing the horse box in two stores last year before they set up the Halloween display (coupla/few days).



Last year my local HD never had the horse in stock, only one display model and that went out the door rather quickly.

Hubby and I were in there for something else and I remember saying to him, "Good God that thing is huge, where the hell would we store it........................"


Well I guess I am about to answer my own question come Thursday


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

sorry, double post


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh and Thursday the tombstones from GR will be on the same UPS truck as the horse.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If anyone is having trouble checking in on the website to get the status of your order/s, I just got off the phone with customer service and she told me that their systems have been down all day today and she can't even look it up for me. Now it's possible this is because the other day I called them rather upset that I noticed that their site doesn't use end-to-end encryption and many screens where you are asked to enter personal information weren't even an https connection on remitting. Pointed out to her where this was the case. I was part of the many hundreds of thousands caught up in HD's data breach a few years ago and none to happy to notice this. This is my third order this year. Said given Target (who also had a huge data breach) and UPS are all now using end-to-end encryption I couldn't believe HD hadn't beefed up their system. 

When I tried logging in today, I did briefly see the end-to-end green lock symbol and green Home Depot name so I think they acted immediately on my call and gave it top priority. Asked to be called back or emailed by someone to explain why the site wasn't secure, which I haven't been, and said I'd be calling corporate about this if people didn't get back to me. Also took the moment to complimented them on their buyer for halloween merchandise and said I ordered the horse last year and waiting on the giant T-Rex now. Want to know I can shop there safely online. Anyway I think this issue will be fixed and benefit all of us. Hopefully no issues prior to this.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Glad you looked into this.
I saw the encryption lock symbol when I placed my order but I used paypal.

I must say, they delivered super fast. Ordered the large horse on Monday the 17th and UPS dropped it off here today, Wednesday.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

My T Rex is arriving they say, on July 25 to my local HD, so excited! It will be my new attraction, a Haunted Jurassic Park display. I also ordered the baby in the egg afterwards, so that will arrive a couple days later. Figure on making some sort of nest out of twigs and hay or something...that may or may not be accurate, but it will look awesome. I also saw online how people have made "rock walls" out of brown paper. I think this could be very effective under controlled lighting. Ordered some of those spot lights as well that were on sale, though I have so many already that I got in years past (not on sale, darn!) Very excited!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I had requested that HD put up an instruction sheet for the 9ft T-Rex and noticed today when checking my order that they did.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Actually I see the 9 ft T-rex is really 8.2 feet according to the sheet . No biggie, still much taller than me! And the kids! I still want to print out the instructions but it looks like metal poles connecting just like the horse did. Not sure about what I think are ground anchors though for his feet, tail and stand. Might want to add rebar support or something if putting up outside. Or suppose you could throw a big net over him like he got caught and died in it and anchor the net better to the ground. I'm thinking this year he might be part of a dino graveyard so he'd be laying on the ground with Godizilla still alive (in costume) and roaming around alive.

I received my purple spots today and they are a nice color. They're not a deep purple but not super pastel either. Still says halloween to me. I'm updating software on my devices right now so can't grab a photo but will later should they come back in stock and someone is considering them.

Update on purple spots: couldn't get a great photo of the purple color but suffice it to say it's more on the red/pink side as oppose to the blue side on the color spectrum.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I got my hatching dino yesterday. He is awesome! Now I will wait for a restock on the T-Rex since we decided we want to keep him near our Jurassic Park Pinball machine all year round.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone receive their Triceratops or Trex and can post pictures? Dimensions of boxs and weights? I'm dying to see them!!! TIA


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

I am going to Home Depot and pick it up shortly. It arrived yesterday! I did just get the egg baby delivered a few minutes ago. Will post that now






the box is 27x21x18






No real packing to speak of, and that posed a slight problem






When I slipped the egg out of the box, it was dented in. I tried to stick a broom pole in there but the neck hole was too small, so...






I unscrewed the bottom plate and popped the dent out, then closed baby up.






SOOOO, baby T Rex has red eyes, not amber(sadly) as it appeared in the HD video. Additionally, there is no light in the baby's mouth/throat as appears in the video. That was disappointing. But still, will look great with Big T I think. sorry for the sideways photos, I have no clue how, nor patience to change change them to look like as I shot them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG, just checked my email and got a notice that my Big TRex is ready for pick up at my local store! Yikes! So if you ordered one, do keep checking your email. The plan this weekend was to clean out and reorganize our smaller garage to make room for it. Big T wants to come home! It had a delivery pickup of this Thursday although I knew it was shipping from Perris, Calif (southern calif) like my horse last year so thought that sounded like a rather long out delivery date. Will post photos of the box if no one else does before me.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

Just got back from Home Depot with Big Daddy T Rex!! The box is big, but fit height wise (which is the worrisome part) in my Mazda 5 mini van. Yay! The box was really beat up, a long gouge out of one side, a tear on the other. But the two guys were excited to help me and they opened it to see if it looked okay, and we figured it did. So, it is home, and I unboxed it. I will put it together tomorrow, I am too tired now, but enjoy some photos!






One of the gouges 






Another gouge from inside






Peek inside!






The bones, the bones!








I am such an exhausted nut right now. I pulled the t rex head out of the box and placed it on the floor in the position it was, and I thought there were no eyes nor teeth. Don't laugh...it was freaking upside down. Okay, Laugh. I did.






right side up. 






bottom jaw up


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Any chance of a close up and side view of the head please?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

panampia I think the skull is upside down and what we are looking at in the photo is the lower jaw. The large teeth are on the upper part of his skull.

Thanks for the photos. Showed hubby what I bought and hopefully we'll bring ours home tomorrow. Not expecting much of the box but yes checking to make sure you have all the parts listed on the sheet is prime.

I see from the photos that I definitely could empty his bones out into my car and collapse the box if need be. BTW how heavy would you say the rib cage is (i.e. could you carry it yourself?). thanks.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Well I hope not that would be terrible. If so get a refund and wait until they get em in store or maybe ask if they can give you a head?


panampia said:


> Just got back from Home Depot with Big Daddy T Rex!! The box is big, but fit height wise (which is the worrisome part) in my Mazda 5 mini van. Yay! The box was really beat up, a long gouge out of one side, a tear on the other. But the two guys were excited to help me and they opened it to see if it looked okay, and we figured it did. So, it is home, and I unboxed it. I will put it together tomorrow, I am too tired now, but enjoy some photos!
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=429834&d=1500778718"]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

check my revised post...thank you for asking for closeups. It was upside down. NO I haven't been drinking! Maybe I should!!


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes, I am so tired, I took the photo as I pulled it out of the box, upside down! Time to sleep. Geeze. Thanks1


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

It has eyes!! IT was upside down, sorry for all the alarm. I feel like an idiot, lol.
Anyway, here are close ups. Paint job could be better.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Have to admit for a second I was in a panic until I thought it looked like the underside jaw of an alligator/crocodile (narrower on the bottom)! So now will be curious how it stands. For my use this year I think we will build it and possibly lay it on it's side like in a dino graveyard (since he is a skeleton).


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> panampia I think the skull is upside down and what we are looking at in the photo is the lower jaw. The large teeth are on the upper part of his skull.
> 
> Thanks for the photos. Showed hubby what I bought and hopefully we'll bring ours home tomorrow. Not expecting much of the box but yes checking to make sure you have all the parts listed on the sheet is prime.
> 
> I see from the photos that I definitely could empty his bones out into my car and collapse the box if need be. BTW how heavy would you say the rib cage is (i.e. could you carry it yourself?). thanks.


all the parts individually are pretty light weight.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Have to admit for a second I was in a panic until I thought it looked like the underside jaw of an alligator/crocodile (narrower on the bottom)! So now will be curious how it stands. For my use this year I think we will build it and possibly lay it on it's side like in a dino graveyard (since he is a skeleton).


It stands ok, i wouldnt trust the stakes/stand to high winds. we built a quick 2x4 base , screwed it down to it and leveled it. it seems to want to flex at the back bone joint causing it to want to tip if unlevel. like the horse a base it's feet are attached to will keep them properly spaced for support, think the metal stands Spirits lifesize figures have for example. a bit of wire or rope with stakes will make it even more secure. 

if you want a corpse on the ground, i wouldn't assemble it, the legs and arms won't lay really, you might try like it's lying on it's stomach. you could assemble it under a tree, ect and have rope on it like it was being assembled by explorers that vanished...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> It stands ok, i wouldnt trust the stakes/stand to high winds. we built a quick 2x4 base , screwed it down to it and leveled it. it seems to want to flex at the back bone joint causing it to want to tip if unlevel. like the horse a base it's feet are attached to will keep them properly spaced for support, think the metal stands Spirits lifesize figures have for example. a bit of wire or rope with stakes will make it even more secure.
> 
> if you want a corpse on the ground, i wouldn't assemble it, the legs and arms won't lay really, you might try like it's lying on it's stomach. you could assemble it under a tree, ect and have rope on it like it was being assembled by explorers that vanished...



Haven't picked up my guy yet, maybe we can get over there tonight, but I suppose if I can't realistically have him assembled and laying collapsed on the ground in his final death pose, I could carefully stage the various parts of him spread out on the lawn so it isn't obvious where the connections on the bones are. I know the fossils are seldom if ever found completely intact. Having him on the ground would save me from doing a base for him to stand on this year and let me spend my time on other aspects of the haunt. Appreciate the advice Blade as always!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Blade, on the Triceratops, final dimensions built? Thanks. His unique shape has him on my wishlist but depends on how much is left to spend for halloween this year.

Enjoyed looking at the background items in your photos.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Haven't picked up my guy yet, maybe we can get over there tonight, but I suppose if I can't realistically have him assembled and laying collapsed on the ground in his final death pose, I could carefully stage the various parts of him spread out on the lawn so it isn't obvious where the connections on the bones are. I know the fossils are seldom if ever found completely intact. Having him on the ground would save me from doing a base for him to stand on this year and let me spend my time on other aspects of the haunt. Appreciate the advice Blade as always!


The biggest issue would be the hips, the thigh bones are attached permanently in a spread position, laying on it's side one thigh bone will be projecting up at an angle not relaxed on the ground as in death. same deal on the arms. I'm a bit over obsessed with details. lol oh for sure skeletons are often dis articulated by predators, water, ect.. 


He's at the shop now drying..  lol
I think he's pretty close to 4' long though. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Blade, on the Triceratops, final dimensions built? Thanks. His unique shape has him on my wishlist but depends on how much is left to spend for halloween this year.
> 
> Enjoyed looking at the background items in your photos.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

The big T Rex, the egg/baby T rex, the big horse, the triceratops, are no longer on HD website. I spoke to a customer service rep and she said that's it, no more! Are you kidding? I need triceratops, and the big horse. Gonna see if the pony is available. I am relieved I got the big T rex and the egg one when I did, but wow, we are just in July and they are not bringing any more in for Halloween? I cannot believe her. I won't believe her. Anyone know any more info??? Thank you


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

I wonder how it would look if you dripped some strings of hot clue from the bottom jaw of the T Rex...like spit....maybe hit the glue with some clear nail polish to really make it shine? Has anyone done that before? I suppose if it doesn't look good it is easy enough to remove. Plus another question, is anyone going to "repaint" the details? I think the paint job is rudimentary at best. I would love to hear ideas on that. And, what kind of paint to use on that plastic? Thank you in advance!


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Has anyone gotten the pony yet? If so and you have any of the pose and stay skeletons could you show one mounted on the pony? Would like to see how the dimensions mesh or if it just looks awkward! Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

panampia said:


> The big T Rex, the egg/baby T rex, the big horse, the triceratops, are no longer on HD website. I spoke to a customer service rep and she said that's it, no more! Are you kidding? I need triceratops, and the big horse. Gonna see if the pony is available. I am relieved I got the big T rex and the egg one when I did, but wow, we are just in July and they are not bringing any more in for Halloween? I cannot believe her. I won't believe her. Anyone know any more info??? Thank you


That doesnt sound likely, i'd hold out and keep an eye open, 



panampia said:


> I wonder how it would look if you dripped some strings of hot clue from the bottom jaw of the T Rex...like spit....maybe hit the glue with some clear nail polish to really make it shine? Has anyone done that before? I suppose if it doesn't look good it is easy enough to remove. Plus another question, is anyone going to "repaint" the details? I think the paint job is rudimentary at best. I would love to hear ideas on that. And, what kind of paint to use on that plastic? Thank you in advance!


Saliva would be interesting..

I used a stain on mine to improve the look.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

they aren't showing any of the skelly horses or dinos on the website at all.
Norm when they are out of stock they still have the pic.
maybe mantience?


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

halloween71 said:


> they aren't showing any of the skelly horses or dinos on the website at all.
> Norm when they are out of stock they still have the pic.
> maybe mantience?


 Its been like that all week. Most of their Halloween product isnt even showing up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't know if this will help anyone if you want to talk to online customer service about this, but the giant T-Rex Store SKU is 1002304007 and the Internet number is 301148793. Thats the only dino I ordered but sure others can look up the numbers for the hatchling and triceratops on one of their receipts (mine was listed on my InStore Pickup notice btw, not on my online order form). 

I do know from what I was told last year that the online portion of Home Depot and the brick and mortar store portion have separate inventories so not thinking it's been pulled from both. Someone might have thought it was too early to put new halloween items online and asked to be removed for now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

she is up, I assembled her alone, about 15 minutes, veered just slightly from the directions due to weight issues, I put the rib cage on the legs, then got on a step stool to put the neck and head on. I love her, but I don't remember, is the lower jaw supposed to move up and down? Without the video online any longer, I can't tell. The baby in the egg flaps it's jaw. My T Rex mom does not. She is impressive. My ceilings in foyer are 11 ft tall. She looks 9 feet tall to me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

What big feet she has!! She looks fantastic! Thanks for the photo and review. I'm not sure about the mouth. It might just light up? while she makes sound. Give how tall she is it might not so as not to affect the balance of it with movement.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

her mouth has no light. I have just ordered the winged dragon from Big Lots and it is supposed to have a lit mouth. Neither Mom T nor Baby T have lights in their mouths. But they are so awesome. I am planning to make some kind of nest for the baby, just because. Don't know that is even accurate, but I think it would look great.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been experimenting with a nest idea for a "feeding station" in my Nursery area for the kids to pet my small toy pterodactyls. Picked up a few things at Michaels and here's a link to the nest I came up with. Doubt it's accurate either, but the kids will still associate it akin to a birds nest no doubt. Plus this is more like a Jurassic Park type nursery today, not a recreation of dino times. Creating a nest for your hatchling panampia will definitely require more material than I needed for my tiny guys! Look forward to seeing your set up.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...y-into-my-hd-t-rex-display-2.html#post2194690


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you! I will be experimenting for sure. From now til Halloween, I will be collecting fallen branches from a few trees in the back yard. I know it says 101 more days til Halloween, but my party is the Saturday before, so that is only 98 days!!! Yikes!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

panampia said:


> Thank you! I will be experimenting for sure. From now til Halloween, I will be collecting fallen branches from a few trees in the back yard. I know it says 101 more days til Halloween, but my party is the Saturday before, so that is only 98 days!!! Yikes!!!



ROTFLOL. What ever you do DON'T TRUST the Countdown Clock on this site or you'll have people showing up at your door "unexpectedly early"! It's a problem I have been bringing up in the Site Feedback area for a while (among other issues I'm experiencing coming here). To give you an example of the Countdown Clock, you say you're seeing 101 days left. Today my laptop shows 102, my iphone shows 98 and my iPad shows 103 days left.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well what do you know. Just looked right now and the clock is at 97 days. All my other devices are now there too. Might want to check yours as well. 

Guess you have less time to prepare than you thought


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

HOLY MOLY I better count the days myself! Who knew? You did! Thanks


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

panampia said:


> View attachment 431938
> she is up, I assembled her alone, about 15 minutes, veered just slightly from the directions due to weight issues, I put the rib cage on the legs, then got on a step stool to put the neck and head on. I love her, but I don't remember, is the lower jaw supposed to move up and down? Without the video online any longer, I can't tell. The baby in the egg flaps it's jaw. My T Rex mom does not. She is impressive. My ceilings in foyer are 11 ft tall. She looks 9 feet tall to me.


no the lower jaw on mine doesnt move either. i thought maybe it did on the video..i also thought there were two stands for it, the chest one and a tail one? maybe that's why it was pulled from online? 

I kept thinking the horse last year would have a moving mouth but it didnt but the jaw was hinged like it could. my guess then as now is HD skipped on a feature to save a little cash.

Our shop mascot got a new pet!


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Blade-of-the-Moon, I do think it looks like it should flap up and down with the growling. Oh well, it is still an awesome prop. As far as the stands, in one still shot, it shows two stands. But in the video, only one. They attached a clip that can be nailed to the ground on the tail instead I guess.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the photos Blade. Staining came out nice and I even love the Jimmy Buffet t-shirt with the claw slashes in it (probably your velociraptor, right?). Did it come that way or was that your handy work too? You are making me want a whole Jurassic Park menagerie now.

Well we went to the store to pick our guy up but came home empty handed. Really damaged.  Head had holes in two places, hip bone totally smashed and missing a big piece of the bone, rib cage was cracked, poles were loose and one impaled in the side of the box. The box had been checked in and looked to have been opened already and pieces kind of loose and scattered in the box. Curious how things looked when you guys got yours as far as packaging. I looked back at the horse when he arrived last year and a number of those pieces, including poles and bones, were wrapped in cardboard and secured that way.

Long story short it was late already around 8:30 I think but the store Customer Service guy did reach some online CS person and they noted my order with the info. Too late in the day to see about any future shipments coming in but hope to find out tomorrow and will let you know. As of now I'm entered in the system for another one to be shipped out but no guarantees. Disappointing. For anyone picking up theirs at the store, wanted to caution you guys to not get too excited picking up yours until you see it and suggest you do open it there with them and examine it. It was a slow evening there since it was after dinner and Customer Service could easily spend the time with us in the store so suggest picking a decent time to go if you can. Well I guess at least I don't have to worry about fitting him in the garage yet and will be living vicariously through your photos keeping fingers crossed more are on the way.

BTW my store is holding the box with the damaged T-Rex before returning it should the next one come in and either has damaged or missing parts so there's a possibility of a swap before they send the damaged box back. That made a lot of sense to me. Right now it's paid for but not signed for and hopefully I won't be getting a credit issued if the item gets cancelled by HD. I really don't think it will. The hatchling and triceratops looked more sturdy and probably shipped better and those were off the site too so it just doesn't make sense. Probably someone decided it was too early to start selling these online because if you had yours delivered to the store it could be held there for a pretty long time before pickup and I can't see them having a lot of space in the stores for these large boxes to just sit there.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

panampia said:


> The big T Rex, the egg/baby T rex, the big horse, the triceratops, are no longer on HD website. I spoke to a customer service rep and she said that's it, no more! Are you kidding? I need triceratops, and the big horse. Gonna see if the pony is available. I am relieved I got the big T rex and the egg one when I did, but wow, we are just in July and they are not bringing any more in for Halloween? I cannot believe her. I won't believe her. Anyone know any more info??? Thank you





panampia said:


> I wonder how it would look if you dripped some strings of hot clue from the bottom jaw of the T Rex...like spit....maybe hit the glue with some clear nail polish to really make it shine? Has anyone done that before? I suppose if it doesn't look good it is easy enough to remove. Plus another question, is anyone going to "repaint" the details? I think the paint job is rudimentary at best. I would love to hear ideas on that. And, what kind of paint to use on that plastic? Thank you in advance!





panampia said:


> Thanks Blade-of-the-Moon, I do think it looks like it should flap up and down with the growling. Oh well, it is still an awesome prop. As far as the stands, in one still shot, it shows two stands. But in the video, only one. They attached a clip that can be nailed to the ground on the tail instead I guess.


if you wanted to animate it, since the jaw seems to be on a spring anyway. make a base like a seesaw, add a wiper motor and senor and you could animate the whole thing. lol yeah those nails..first rain/wind storm and those are done for..


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Love the photos Blade. Staining came out nice and I even love the Jimmy Buffet t-shirt with the claw slashes in it (probably your velociraptor, right?). Did it come that way or was that your handy work too? You are making me want a whole Jurassic Park menagerie now.
> 
> Well we went to the store to pick our guy up but came home empty handed. Really damaged.  Head had holes in two places, hip bone totally smashed and missing a big piece of the bone, rib cage was cracked, poles were loose and one impaled in the side of the box. The box had been checked in and looked to have been opened already and pieces kind of loose and scattered in the box. Curious how things looked when you guys got yours as far as packaging. I looked back at the horse when he arrived last year and a number of those pieces, including poles and bones, were wrapped in cardboard and secured that way.
> 
> ...


I actually bought that shirt forr 50% off at the Margaritaville store/restaurant in Pigeon Forge. There was a Margaritaville Isla Nublar in Jurassic World, even a scene with jimmy running away saving the margaritas from a pterosaur attak lol

yeah my two boxes were totaled. i was shocked, i unpacked them to fit in the car so ditched the boxes, but there holes big enough in the boxes to stick your hand in. luckily only real damaged was a chipped claw i plan to fix with Apoxie. 

The hatchling and trike did come to my house but they had no packing at all really. the hatchling shipped in his own box, the trike shipped in a larger box big enough for two to fit in. i swear there is nothing guaranteed with HD. sorry you hadso much trouble. :/


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Well what do you know. Just looked right now and the clock is at 97 days. All my other devices are now there too. Might want to check yours as well.
> 
> Guess you have less time to prepare than you thought


I just asked alexia she said 96 days


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Long story short it was late already around 8:30 I think but the store Customer Service guy did reach some online CS person and they noted my order with the info. Too late in the day to see about any future shipments coming in but hope to find out tomorrow and will let you know. As of now I'm entered in the system for another one to be shipped out but no guarantees. Disappointing. For anyone picking up theirs at the store, wanted to caution you guys to not get too excited picking up yours until you see it and suggest you do open it there with them and examine it. It was a slow evening there since it was after dinner and Customer Service could easily spend the time with us in the store so suggest picking a decent time to go if you can. Well I guess at least I don't have to worry about fitting him in the garage yet and will be living vicariously through your photos keeping fingers crossed more are on the way.


Shoot! Sorry to hear what happened with your T Rex. Whoever is packing these sound like a bunch of idiots!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Anybody have the animated Mummy? If so, what do u think of him? I have the Reanimated Corpse and L O V E him.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Malicious said:


> Shoot! Sorry to hear what happened with your T Rex. Whoever is packing these sound like a bunch of idiots!


Given how he's even more expensive than the horse, you'd think who ever came up with how to pack him for the company would want to do a good job so they didn't lose money on damaged ones and not disappoint the customer. I do have to say that HD is really trying to make this order right. Told today when I went into the store to inquire if the store might be getting inventory in, that a special order had been placed for me (last night I assume) and there was one marked for me coming into the store over this weekend and I should check back on Monday when the truck gets unloaded. I had her repeat that again because I couldn't believe I had understood her correctly. Pretty excited to hear it needless to say! Now keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh, just want to mention, even though HD's Halloween stuff isn't up yet, I did make a find in their lighting section. They had yellow, blue, green, and red LED par38 flood bulbs for about $10 each. These are the outdoor variety. First time all year my store has had anything but white bulbs so I was excited.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

T Rex and the rest look to be back up!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

hmmmm i was looking at all the new stuff at home depot then all of a sudden i start getting this 

Access Denied
You don't have permission to access "http://www.homedepot.com/" on this server.
Reference #18.973819b8.1501596517.82054bb


home depot is going to have the flashing shop light, They have a projector too but its kind of lame as the reels dont rotate like big lots/ GR
They also had a greyhound skeleton dog













Window FX Crystal Ball


•Comes complete with Halloween, Christmas and celebration videos
•Vivid images appear in crystal ball to provide years of enjoyment
•Watch from the comfort of your home

No video of it yet







30 in. H LED Screamy Fortune Teller Tombstone


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

That Screamy Fortune Teller tombstone looks very cool


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm going to be very curious what the crystal ball looks like, how big and how they project it. Been something I wondered how to do if you can keep the real crystal ball 3 D shape....thought about trying to project from underneath, etc. 

My replacement T-Rex is in transit to my store, shipped last Friday, and said expected by this Friday. Glad to hear the other items are back up online and thanks, I think, for mentioning the new items. Dang I really hadn't planned on buying much from HD this year.


OMgosh their halloween website area looks really nice this year! http://www.homedepot.com/b/Holiday-...041+++>+++halloween+{redirect}+canaveral{0:0}


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

For $20 I guess their projector isn't too bad but for $25 I much prefer the ones at Big Lots ($25, in store only apparently) and Grandinroad (more expensive there)....the rotating reels are nice on that one and I do miss the motion on the HD one as someone else commented on. In the dark though kids might not really notice and the HD prop is definitely taller and more noticeable. I do like the clicking sound of the film reel on the HD one. The BL/GR one has a music sound track and dancing skeleton and I'd say the HD one is scarier with it's skull image and soundtrack.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...D-Illuminated-Projection-7342-12970/301148742


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

I did a DIY crystal ball last year, with my ipad underneath and a clear plastic piece inside to help with the projection aspect. It wasn't too shabby, but would definitely love to see how this crystal ball would be!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> The Big Lots Dragon looks very detailed. I'm just concerned it's a little small. I'm planning on taking my T-Rex, adding wings, putting him on a four foot box behind a stockade fence. Voila, dragon!
> 
> Course I'll probably get the Big Lots Dragon too, who am I kidding? I am still kicking myself for not getting the Skeleton Greyhound from Home Depot last year to add to my pack. And of course it's the only one I cannot find anywhere else.



Ah, found your post Restless Acres. The greyhound is back and online now. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ith-LED-Illuminated-Eyes-6342-36559/206770838


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Did y'all see this they finally got Accessories for the skeleton horse and they have a cool skeleton carriage!!!!! I also found a cool inflatable.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

And it looks like they have a projector too looks a lot better then big lots/grandlin road. Here's some other stuff I thought was cool


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

See they are carrying the TotalHomeFX mini projector (seems more limited than last year's model but not everyone wants to pay more for versatility when they just want to project an image or video and at a reduced cost) and a projector pro with bluetooth and HDMI and USB. Can't recall all of last year's specs but seems this year's one doesn't have the SD card option (which actually I found useful). Certainly not essential if you have USB as in input device anyway I guess. They have a feedback area on the product webpage for improving the info provided and I mentioned specs on lumens etc would be helpful as well as some other items. Actually impressed they asked for this feedback. Means they are listening to their customers. New Pro unit: http://www.homedepot.com/p/WindowFX-Plus-2017-Projector-28088-MP9/301148814 And they still have last year's unit listed: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Seasonal...imated-Window-Display-Kit-75050-THD/206770956 Here's the mini projector link: http://www.homedepot.com/p/WindowFX-Intro-Mini-2017-Projector-28002-MP12/301148360 Interestingly it's priced at $10 more than last year's unit so I'd check out the differences between the two if you are looking for a simple basic unit that's under $80.

I have several of last year's model for our house and am actually very pleased with the product and company's customer service when I called them last year. I see they still have the same looking flexible stand as last year's model. I will caution people to be careful with screwing it in. I over did it on one of my units and apparently pushed it past where it was meant to go and got it stuck in place not able to back it out. Not a fan of the little stand really. You can use a regular camera tripod if you have one. Just be careful attaching it to the projector base. Other wise great product for home use.


Hey, just noticed that they have a costume for our horse! a mask, cloak and bridal. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dress-Up...g-Mask-Black-Cloak-Bride-7342-17949/301502302 and in another color too: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dress-Up...ing-Mask-Red-Cloak-Bride-7342-17948/301502298 -- this red one looks more like a medieval jousting horse costume at least in the photo of the horse with a triangle like banner attached to his reins.
OMG they even have an option to order a saddle and bridal! http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dress-up...-Including-Saddle-Bridle-7342-20950/301502310

There's also a fogger kit now for attaching to your fog machine (looks like it might work on any fogger) and includes flexible T-tubing to basically divert your fog around your scene. People here have been using this technique on their own but nice to see it available for a quick set up for the non-DIY crowd I guess. Reasonably priced. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-Fog-Tube-Accessory-Kit-51016/301188821

Quite impressed with what I'm seeing in general.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

This is cool! Spider phone!??! 
For 64$$ a little expensive


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

OMG I have not been keeping up with Home Depot! I LOVE most of these props. I'm gonna get a lot of stuff from them this year.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Finally ever since Lowes had these candle pathway lights in 2012/2013 Ive been searching for these to finish my pathways. 
These candles are great at night if there the same thing. Also I'm loving all these animatronics especially the werewolf butler kinda strange but cool!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I just bought a minion inflatable for 32 free shipping. 
I think it's 75 percent off. Anyways a pretty good deal I know they had these on clearance before must of got them back in stock.


----------



## bingo666 (Sep 19, 2013)

First time I have seen this -http://www.homedepot.com/p/Window-FX-Crystal-Ball-28050-MP4/301148901
Could not find any info online, looks pretty cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone else mentioned the Window FX crystal ball earlier in this thread. I checked too and so far nothing else about it. I know Total Home FX said they have some really cool stuff coming out this year (conversation with customer service person last year). I'm guessing it's one of their products but that's just a guess but Home Depot is selling their projectors so would follow.

I was thinking more about this and wonder if it's something along the lines of their "shape form" that you project on. What I'm envisioning is something like 1/2 of a Gemmy spirit ball (cut in half) with a screen attached to the back half side and then the projector projects onto that. hmmm. You'd need to work out something so that you don't see the projector with that set up though. Really curious out this product. Total Home FX is suppose to be releasing new videos and such in August. Well it's August now and not seeing anything yet....interested in seeing their own videos as well.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I know this isn't really related to this thread or this fourm in general but Home Depot also released there Christmas today too online. 
Some pretty cool stuff for this year Halloween and Christmas in general .


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I would really like some horse accessories but they are all sold out and right now say not sold in stores. I hope that changes in coming days/ weeks. If anyone sees they are online please give a heads up.

I put in for an email notification but several people on here say they haven't gotten the notifications they asked for so I'm not holding my breath on HD letting me know.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Some really nice pieces this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I would really like some horse accessories but they are all sold out and right now say not sold in stores. I hope that changes in coming days/ weeks. If anyone sees they are online please give a heads up.
> 
> I put in for an email notification but several people on here say they haven't gotten the notifications they asked for so I'm not holding my breath on HD letting me know.



What! I just saw them earlier today and thought they were available. either i wasn't paying attention or wow they went fast. Maybe they just put up a place holder for them until stock arrives? I was thinking I might get one or two of them to fit either a western scene or a castle scene.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I would really like some horse accessories but they are all sold out and right now say not sold in stores. I hope that changes in coming days/ weeks. If anyone sees they are online please give a heads up.
> 
> I put in for an email notification but several people on here say they haven't gotten the notifications they asked for so I'm not holding my breath on HD letting me know.


They never let me know when stuff is in stock when I sign up for there notifications! I saw it was in stock around 2pm when I posted about different stuff I suggest looking every day after midnight and noon.


----------



## Tess Skeffington (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, nice to meet you.  I was all set to buy the triceratops when I saw he was back for sale, but then noticed the description reads "designed for indoor use only". What do you guys think about that? Don't most folks buy these "larger" skeleton props for outdoor use? Unfortunately I don't have a covered area to display him.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Tess Skeffington said:


> Hi everyone, nice to meet you.  I was all set to buy the triceratops when I saw he was back for sale, but then noticed the description reads "designed for indoor use only". What do you guys think about that? Don't most folks buy these "larger" skeleton props for outdoor use? Unfortunately I don't have a covered area to display him.


I think it's really a precaution against the weather. Plastics will break down over time because of the sun, most props won't stand up in the wind, and most things with batteries aren't waterproof against rain (although they may hold up fine. It just depends). We don't get wind or rain in my area in October, so we don't have any problems.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I really like this


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The skelly are less then 30 again but is showing 55.00 shipping I think it's a mistake


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with Screaming Demons. If you are leaving it out for a few days it should be fine. Depending on where the battery compartment is located you can do a temp water proofing (plastic wrap, small plastic type box).


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up, just ordered the saddle and bridle for our horse we bought last year. 

Has anybody seen the large skeleton spider that is pictured with the other skeleton animals?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I just ordered a saddle and bridle for mine. Like others said so much for the email notification.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Tess Skeffington said:


> Hi everyone, nice to meet you.  I was all set to buy the triceratops when I saw he was back for sale, but then noticed the description reads "designed for indoor use only". What do you guys think about that? Don't most folks buy these "larger" skeleton props for outdoor use? Unfortunately I don't have a covered area to display him.


Like Screaming Demons said this is a precaution because of weather. In my opinion it is a liability decision on their part to include that, that way you cant try to return a prop because it stops working after you left it out in a thunderstorm. I personally do not pay that warning any mind as far as general outdoor use, just be smart about it and bring it in or cover it if its likely to rain.

As for sun damage, I would not worry about that myself. I have had a plastic skeleton on my roof for almost 4 years straight, never taken down, and he's holding up fine.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ROTFLOL. did you guys see some of the new stuff added to the website? The haunted toaster with the red heating elements and sparking cord and pop up burned skeleton hands is pretty funny. Wish it didn't have all the spider stuff on it but still fun prop. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-8-27-in-Animated-Toaster-58399/301148809


They have a shop light similar to Big Lots, same length 20 inches, although this one is grungy and has 2 fluorescent tubes to it. Says it has spooky sound effects but no video of it. Not sure I would want sound effects depending on what they are I guess. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Halloween-Sound-Effects-7342-22075/301148445


They have a haunted suitcase similar to the one Cracker Barrel had a few years back. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-18-in-Animated-Haunted-Suitcase-HA70120/301148649


Carrying the GrandinRoad Werewolf Dad and the CVS Headless Horseman.


I like the Martha Stewart large beetles.


OMG they have a dancing skeleton that lights up and sings "Pen Pineapple Apple Pen"! http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...th-Dancing-and-Light-Effect-PA66777/301148717 Hubby says I wonder if they licensed that tune. 


The Horse dressup mask and cloak and bridal in red and black are still unavailable; but the Saddle and bridal can be ordered now. Just ordered mine. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dress-up...-Including-Saddle-Bridle-7342-20950/301502310


Reanimated Corpse (frankenstein guy) and the grave digger are back this year. Both favorites of mine.


Wow, just wow. Nice job Home Depot. 


And after calling them out on Not having the Green lock and Store name for end-to-end encryption in their URL a week or so ago, it's now added! That's great news for anyone ordering online.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow home depot dose it again with some great stuff 
I like this projector they have even better then the big lots and grind road 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...D-Illuminated-Projection-7342-12970/301148742


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ROTFLOL. did you guys see some of the new stuff added to the website? The haunted toaster with the red heating elements and sparking cord and pop up burned skeleton hands is pretty funny. Wish it didn't have all the spider stuff on it but still fun prop. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-8-27-in-Animated-Toaster-58399/301148809
> 
> 
> They have a shop light similar to Big Lots, same length 20 inches, although this one is grungy and has 2 fluorescent tubes to it. Says it has spooky sound effects but no video of it. Not sure I would want sound effects depending on what they are I guess. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Halloween-Sound-Effects-7342-22075/301148445
> ...


GoS , did you see the 10.5 ft inflatable preying mantis ? I know you are going to make your own but I thought of you when I saw it.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

That toaster is pretty awesome! Thanks for the post with all the links!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> GoS , did you see the 10.5 ft inflatable preying mantis ? I know you are going to make your own but I thought of you when I saw it.
> View attachment 437833



Yeah I did. I'm sure AtticHatch Bob's Mantis was the inspiration for it. Personally I like Bob's way better, and mine (only top half torso who will be kind of hanging over our fence) will take up less room. I'd love to build Bob's as he did but just don't have the room in our yard to display. Same would be true of the inflatable. The inflatable isn't bad looking. Kind of amazing what they've been able to do with inflatables since the early ones came out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My replacement T-Rex arrived in the store yesterday. Hoping tonight we will be able to inspect it out and bring an undamaged one home. Fingers crossed. He really is planned to be a big part of my haunt this year to go along with Godzilla. Godzilla needs someone to have fought with, right?!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> wow home depot dose it again with some great stuff
> I like this projector they have even better then the big lots and grind road
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...D-Illuminated-Projection-7342-12970/301148742





disembodiedvoice said:


> Ghost of Spookie said:
> 
> 
> > ROTFLOL. did you guys see some of the new stuff added to the website? The haunted toaster with the red heating elements and sparking cord and pop up burned skeleton hands is pretty funny. Wish it didn't have all the spider stuff on it but still fun prop. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-8-27-in-Animated-Toaster-58399/301148809
> ...


I thought that was cool too but what the heck does a praying mantis have to do with Halloween! 
I can't wait for the video to come out for the fx crystal ball globe that was just released seems really cool if they do it right.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Matt12378 said:


> I thought that was cool too but what the heck does a praying mantis have to do with Halloween!


You must be too young to remember the great B&W science fiction movies of the 50s. "Them" is one of the best horror movies of all times, and it was ants.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Matt12378 said:


> I thought that was cool too but what the heck does a praying mantis have to do with Halloween!
> I can't wait for the video to come out for the fx crystal ball globe that was just released seems really cool if they do it right.



Hah! Not just any pray mantis but a giant sized one. You must be too young to remember movies like _The Deadly Mantis_, _Them!_, and a bunch of other early "horror" flicks, sometimes involving accidental exposure to radiation or intentional experimentation like _The Fly_. Have you seen AtticHatch's haunt? http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/145041-2015-halloween-infestation.html


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Well yeah I understand the horror/science fiction movie aspect of Halloween props. 
Like the original "The fly" movie but even then nobody would really want to buy a fly inflatable for Halloween ether idk it just doesn't seem to me that a praying mantis would make much sense for a Halloween decoration
unless you do a whole scene around that but anyways doesn't really matter just what I think.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I use mantid in my farm display:


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that was cool too but what the heck does a praying mantis have to do with Halloween!
> ...


No I never watched the deadly mantis movie I'll definitely check it out. 
I've seen most classic horror films my favorite one is "The invisible man" but I'll definitely look those up.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

cinders said:


> I use mantid in my farm display:


Yeah You have a farm display a praying mantis makes sense. 
I just don't think many people are going to spend a lot of money @ Home Depot for a praying mantis inflatable.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm doing a monster movie drive-in theme this year but have been working on ideas for a mad lab of experiments with insects and plants for example. I have some large latex prop cockroaches and ants and even a big fly (want to build a chamber that could take a large prop fly, rotate the tube and become The Fly guy). If only I could get hubby to wear a fly mask and turn around and scare the kids as he tried to hand out candy to them LOL. _Little Shop of Horrors_ would be an example of mutant man-eating plants. But yes, done in a theme not as a sole prop in the yard. I like to do something unexpected sometimes for the kids like the Brain Research Center where the kids donned hats along with a gorilla prop to transfer their brain waves (throw back to a 3 Stooges episode done in 3D of a mad lab doctor experimenting with a gorilla and a kidnapped woman, the woman whom they were hired as PIs to find). Everybody in our neighborhood either puts out limited "regular" decorations or none at all. One guy has a chainsaw that comes out every couple of years.

@[email protected] where did you get those great mantis props from?


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Spookie, the mantis props came from Halloween Asylum (remember them?) several years ago. Sorry to see them go as I acquired a bunch of great things from them over the years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

cinders said:


> Spookie, the mantis props came from Halloween Asylum (remember them?) several years ago. Sorry to see them go as I acquired a bunch of great things from them over the years.



Sure do. I too miss HA and Nancy and Brandi. My giant cockroach and Ants came from them.




Matt12378 said:


> Yeah You have a farm display a praying mantis makes sense.
> I just don't think many people are going to spend a lot of money @ Home Depot for a praying mantis inflatable.



Probably some would say the same about a horse or dinosaur I guess. For me after seeing videos and photos of Bob and Kathy Burns annual sci-fi themed halloween haunts that had people lining up for blocks each year ( http://bobburns.mycottage.com/extravaganzas.htm --too bad the videos and a lot of the photos from them aren't around any more online), I just fell in love with a different kind of halloween theme. The Boo Crew of Church Street in San Jose, Calif is kind done in the same vein ( https://www.facebook.com/HauntedHouseChurchDr/ ). I will still do some traditional setups with graveyards, vampire and such but I do love the more non-traditional themes I have to put more thought into.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I would like to see a video of the crystal ball. I searched Youtube but no luck
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Window-FX-Crystal-Ball-28050-MP4/301148901?keyword=fx+ball


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

cinders said:


> Spookie, the mantis props came from Halloween Asylum (remember them?) several years ago. Sorry to see them go as I acquired a bunch of great things from them over the years.


Yep...they were awesome. We've got the mantis and the giant snail from them.

Just snagged the pony for $99 from HD. Hope the giant spider gets back "In Stock". That's the next purchase....should have bought it last night, when it was available.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Barbie K said:


> I would like to see a video of the crystal ball. I searched Youtube but no luck
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Window-FX-Crystal-Ball-28050-MP4/301148901?keyword=fx+ball


 I guess someones gonna have to buy one and take a video of it! lol anyways it seems really weird that they wouldn't have a video of that.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Does anyone think that the 99.99 dollar pony will be still in stock when it's 50 percent off?
100.00 is a little too rich for me.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ROTFLOL. did you guys see some of the new stuff added to the website? The haunted toaster with the red heating elements and sparking cord and pop up burned skeleton hands is pretty funny. Wish it didn't have all the spider stuff on it but still fun prop. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-8-27-in-Animated-Toaster-58399/301148809
> 
> 
> They have a shop light similar to Big Lots, same length 20 inches, although this one is grungy and has 2 fluorescent tubes to it. Says it has spooky sound effects but no video of it. Not sure I would want sound effects depending on what they are I guess. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Halloween-Sound-Effects-7342-22075/301148445
> ...


I ordered my horse saddle and bridle before seeing this post. I wanted the light from Big Lots but ended up doing an online order before the coupon expired and it wasn't online. Needed $45 for free shipping when I ordered the saddle and saw their light. Perfect I thought. I can avoid returning to Big Lots knowing I probably won't walk out with just the light. I never read the light description. Sound effects? OMG. All I can envision is breaking glass and screaming or some other assinine sound. It already shipped so I shall see. 
I saw the toaster and thought it was a cool idea but looked so plastic and cheesy. After reading this I went back and looked and caved hoping I can tone it down. The skeleton hand was too much for the child in me. Having work done this fall so I will have to forego my extensive indoor decorating this year. I figured this could sit on my counter and entertain me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cloe said:


> I ordered my horse saddle and bridle before seeing this post. I wanted the light from Big Lots but ended up doing an online order before the coupon expired and it wasn't online. Needed $45 for free shipping when I ordered the saddle and saw their light. Perfect I thought. I can avoid returning to Big Lots knowing I probably won't walk out with just the light. I never read the light description. Sound effects? OMG. All I can envision is breaking glass and screaming or some other assinine sound. It already shipped so I shall see.
> I saw the toaster and thought it was a cool idea but looked so plastic and cheesy. After reading this I went back and looked and caved hoping I can tone it down. The skeleton hand was too much for the child in me. Having work done this fall so I will have to forego my extensive indoor decorating this year. I figured this could sit on my counter and entertain me.




My saddle and bridal are on their way to my store already. I debated on picking up one of HD's lights too so would love to hear your review of it when it comes. Ahh, the toaster. Yep it is very tempting from a conceptual standpoint and we all have a kid inside of us still. Love to see your photos of it too and whether you like it. Have a feeling it will be gone fast though. Hope the stores ordered a bunch of them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just picked up my replacement T-Rex and am a happy camper. The Right leg on this one however wasn't put together properly and had the inside pin guides (don't know what else to call it) sticking out so it was screwed together before aligning it correctly. Anyway they still had T-Rex #1 before doing the return on it for damage and so we were able to salvage a good Right leg from that box. Was hesitant to unscrew and realign the leg bone ourselves knowing not all plastic holds screws well on a second try and didn't know the quality of this one. Hopefully he all goes together well and stands. Very cool prop. Even though the box says it's 50 lbs and heavier than the horse's box, I felt the horse rib cage was much heavier than the T-Rex's. T-Rex's legs are pretty massive.

Quite a few people came thru the store entrance where he had all his parts out for inspection and we got a number of looks.  One guy approached and said he had the HD horse so we got to talking as we have the horse too. Turns out he does a good size haunt each year in his area and in fact a few year ago I snapped a photo of his van which advertised his halloween haunt when it was driving around town! Small world. He also was friends with the father and son who moved their long-standing home haunt to a shopping center in San Jose last year only to have it robbed of a substantial amount of it's electronics. Said it looks like they will be calling it quits. Sad to hear and remember reading about the theft in the paper. For anyone who has had their yard vandalized or pieces stolen sure you can identify with how they must have felt.

So here's how we needed to bring T-Rex home. Pretty much filled the 2nd row seating of the car which we laid flat and the rear hatch area. Knew that moving blanket from Harbor Freight would come in handy!










The box was just an inch or so too high to clear our car's hatch and push it completely inside the car. We cut open the bottom of the box, folded all of the top and bottom flaps inside the box and we able to then load the flattened box inside the car for later rebuild and storage at home. Worked out great. I'm sure the HD employee who was helping us wheel out the box to our car was wondering where our truck or SUV was that it was going to go into. Don't think it would have all fit as well inside my other car which is large full-size sedan.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

It seems that the horse saddles and accessories are now available for anyone who wanted those.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like they are letting you at least place orders on the "backordered" items. Going to place my order for the over 9 foot wide "Gargantuan Spider".


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Very interested in seeing what the atmosfx crystal ball is but not much info or ability to preorder. Wondering if if allows any type of flash drive or sd card. Thinking maybe it may include a new image that Atmosfx is not officially releasing till 08/11? Anyone here have any inside info on it? I honestly don't get the Christmas or holiday scenes included on a crystal ball. JMHO.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm guessing the christmas scenes would make the crystal ball turn into a snow globe.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anyone bought the fire and ice spot light that is called Black Ice ? The picture looks blue but the video sort of looks like a purple, or is it a black light ? 
I need a blue one that is actually blue. I'm thinking of doing Game of Thrones in order to use both my skelly horse and skelly dragon ( have a night king mask to put on prop and place by the horse) so since they are Winter/Ice I would like blue lighting.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Matt12378 said:


> Does anyone think that the 99.99 dollar pony will be still in stock when it's 50 percent off?
> 100.00 is a little too rich for me.


Anything is possible but I wouldn't count on it. Last year we were mocking the people trying to sell the horses on eBay for $400. Right before Halloween they were actually selling for almost $1,000.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Screaming Demons said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone think that the 99.99 dollar pony will be still in stock when it's 50 percent off?
> ...


Wow that's unbelievable maybe I should just spend 200 and be one of those eBay people lol ! 
But yeah really does anyone ever get any coupons from Home Depot? I never get any.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Has anyone bought the fire and ice spot light that is called Black Ice ? The picture looks blue but the video sort of looks like a purple, or is it a black light ?
> I need a blue one that is actually blue. I'm thinking of doing Game of Thrones in order to use both my skelly horse and skelly dragon ( have a night king mask to put on prop and place by the horse) so since they are Winter/Ice I would like blue lighting.


 Someone just did a review of that light and to answer your question it is a uv black light not a blue led light apparently. 
But maybe you should wait until Christmas stuff gets put out in September they always have pure blue gemmy spot lights and kaleidoscope lights at Home Depot Walmart Kmart etc. also they are selling spot lights at Home Depot too
Now In blue 15.00


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Matt12378 said:


> someone just did a review of that light and to answer your question it is a uv black light not a blue led light apparently. But maybe you should wait until Christmas stuff gets put out in September they always have pure blue gemmy spot lights and kaleidoscope lights at Home Depot Walmart Kmart etc. also they are selling spot lights at Home Depot to
> Now In blue 15.00


Thanks ! I wish the picture didn't make it look so blue. Like you said I will see what comes out later with the Christmas stuff. I have a regular blue spot ( would need more) but I really wanted it to be fire and ice in Blue. I will wait and see what comes out.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The stuff on home depot sells out fast.not much left at 50 percent off.
I did get the skelly carriage ordered I cant wait to get it in.
I racked it in for my bday got the skelly carriage a lifesize zombie and 3 of the lifesize zombie baby dolls.
I love my august bday Halloween is out!!!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally got around to placing the order for the "Gargantuan Spider". The date has been pushed back about a week for the estimate on receiving it. I think it's going to be the one large show piece that we add to this year's display.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got my skelly carriage in.Havent put it together yet.But did open box I am very impressed with it looks soild built.Metal pieces and the skelly is a nice full sized one.This one upon just opening and peeking in is a A plus prop.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I want that smelly carriage so bad but am worried about storage. Can you take it apart to store or can you tell?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I got my shop light and toaster today. Good news with the light. The sound is similar to those edison bulbs a lot of us picked up last year but it does have a light only switch if you don't want the sound. I do have a question for those that already grabbed the Big Lots version. Is that one sound activated also? I hate props you have to clap for. It seems to go on easily but don't know how well it would work in an enclosed lab room setting. I am posting a link below to the toaster. Finish is not as bad as I was expecting from the site picture. Link to toaster: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbA7-gQ5O-A


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

dbruner said:


> I want that smelly carriage so bad but am worried about storage. Can you take it apart to store or can you tell?


LMBO. I hope that was an autocorrect.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I would imagine it would fit back in the box it came in.the box is big but not huge. The skelly is folded up.The carriage part is neatly separated from the skelly they aren't just thrown in there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cloe said:


> I got my shop light and toaster today. Good news with the light. The sound is similar to those edison bulbs a lot of us picked up last year but it does have a light only switch if you don't want the sound. I do have a question for those that already grabbed the Big Lots version. Is that one sound activated also? I hate props you have to clap for. It seems to go on easily but don't know how well it would work in an enclosed lab room setting. I am posting a link below to the toaster. Finish is not as bad as I was expecting from the site picture. Link to toaster: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbA7-gQ5O-A



Thanks for the video! I wasn't expecting to like it but I do and the look is much better than anticipated. 


So got the BL shop light out and best I can tell it's silent and it's sound triggered through the top of the light fixture (where I thought was a speaker). When triggered the light flickers for about 15 seconds and goes out. Don't really have the time to play around with it now and I've been having a devil of a time trying to get on here and post thanks to this sites video ads that have been persistent now for days for me. Ready to throw in the towel (And I have no intention of loading a third party ad blocker on my devices).


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Chloe, that was an autocorrect I didn't even notice until today! Oops. Still want it so bad.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

dbruner said:


> Chloe, that was an autocorrect I didn't even notice until today! Oops. Still want it so bad.


I figured it was lol. Thanks for the laugh. Have been having the month from hell and I literally chuckled out loud when I saw that. I've typed skelly before in a message and know it thinks you must mean something else.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > someone just did a review of that light and to answer your question it is a uv black light not a blue led light apparently. But maybe you should wait until Christmas stuff gets put out in September they always have pure blue gemmy spot lights and kaleidoscope lights at Home Depot Walmart Kmart etc. also they are selling spot lights at Home Depot to
> ...


 btw I was just at Michaels and they have blue kaleidoscope lights for 80 percent off!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

does anybody know anything about how this works and how it looks? i'm intrigued but for $100, i'd like a little more info. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Window-FX-Crystal-Ball-28050-MP4/301148901


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*The TotalHomeFX Crystal Ball projection prop not available this year*



wickedwillingwench said:


> does anybody know anything about how this works and how it looks? i'm intrigued but for $100, i'd like a little more info.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Window-FX-Crystal-Ball-28050-MP4/301148901



Regarding the Home Depot listing for WindowFX Crystal Ball, I called TotalHomeFX thinking this was their product and it is. However I was told by customer service that while Home Depot had considered adding this to their Halloween offerings this year, they didn't end up ordering it and the product is now expecting to be released in 2018, so no other resellers either. If you've tried to order it on their online site, you've noticed that you can't do so. Apparently HD had prepared a webpage for it a while ago and either it got forgetten and loaded up with the rest or they are curious to see what the interest in it will be. 

Sorry for the news. I too was interested in it. But I guess now we can use the $100 on other items this year .


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Regarding the Home Depot listing for WindowFX Crystal Ball, I called TotalHomeFX thinking this was their product and it is. However I was told by customer service that while Home Depot had considered adding this to their Halloween offerings this year, they didn't end up ordering it and the product is now expecting to be released in 2018, so no other resellers either. If you've tried to order it on their online site, you've noticed that you can't do so. Apparently HD had prepared a webpage for it a while ago and either it got forgetten and loaded up with the rest or they are curious to see what the interest in it will be.
> 
> Sorry for the news. I too was interested in it. But I guess now we can use the $100 on other items this year .


Sounds neat - I'd like to at least see one in person.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

well, i will know to put away that $100 for next year then.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about all the trouble your having Ghost Of Spookie. I notice a lot of people that were regulars for some time have not been on here this year. Maybe you are not alone. Shame they can't put a stop to it. Having a website that is annoying to it's guests doesn't make much sense. Thanks for the BL light response. Sounds like they are both sound activated.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Home Depot Skeleton Horse Saddle and Bridle -- very Cool!*

Thanks Cloe. While I managed to get logged in unfettered right now and could upload photos and post (never know how long it will last), I created a thread under the Prop section for the Home Depot Skeleton Horse Saddle and Bridle that I just picked up at my store (ordered online). Since we're not suppose to do duplicate posts, here's the thread for the saddle: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...skeleton-horse-saddle-bridal.html#post2216601. Posted 4 photos there that I think give you a good idea.

Really, really happy about it and IMO totally worth the $30 and delighted I went with this prop accessory version rather than the one with the horse mask, cover and bridle.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

I just received my order of trees for our haunt. I'm impressed! They are the 84" 140LED lighted Tinsel Ghost Tree. They remind of something out of Stranger Things.  I think they would look really creepy & amazing with a blue or green spotlight at night instead of the colored LED lights. I'm gonna play around with them and add some more stuff to them. Thought I'd share! Happy Shopping!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Those look great - how much were they?


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Forhekset said:


> Those look great - how much were they?


They are $129 indoor/outdoor 

Link: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-84-in-Tinsel-Ghost-Tree-TY118-1724-1/301226724


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

This is indeed a LED black light. 
I got mine today. I couldn't get a good photo or video of it in action, but it does give off a very cool effect on UV surfaces.
Worth the money in my option. 




Matt12378 said:


> Someone just did a review of that light and to answer your question it is a uv black light not a blue led light apparently.
> But maybe you should wait until Christmas stuff gets put out in September they always have pure blue gemmy spot lights and kaleidoscope lights at Home Depot Walmart Kmart etc. also they are selling spot lights at Home Depot too
> Now In blue 15.00


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I really like the tree.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I just received my order of trees for our haunt. I'm impressed! They are the 84" 140LED lighted Tinsel Ghost Tree. They remind of something out of Stranger Things.  I think they would look really creepy & amazing with a blue or green spotlight at night instead of the colored LED lights. I'm gonna play around with them and add some more stuff to them. Thought I'd share! Happy Shopping!
> 
> View attachment 445025
> View attachment 445033
> ...



Those ARE really nice. Love the shape. Do they have glitter on them? I recently cut orange LED lights off some black trees we had and kind of a pain. No where as nice of trees as those (course not as expensive either). Wondering if you can notice the lights on the tree if its not lit at night. Are they using real wood branches on theirs?


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Very cool tree.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Those ARE really nice. Love the shape. Do they have glitter on them? I recently cut orange LED lights off some black trees we had and kind of a pain. No where as nice of trees as those (course not as expensive either). Wondering if you can notice the lights on the tree if its not lit at night. Are they using real wood branches on theirs?


No glitter. YAY!!! The branches are a plastic with splattered blue. Kinda neat. I'll have to get some outside pics without the LED lights on. It's hard to see the way they look on the black doors. I'm using them with my dinosaur scene. I love how eery they can be! I have 5ft ones from Lowes last year and they don't compare!!!! They could almost be like a Tim Burton themed tree. I also cannot see the lights on the tree when it's not lit.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I really like the look of the purple one. At night with some fog and that would make for an eerie effect.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Shadow Panther said:


> I really like the look of the purple one. At night with some fog and that would make for an eerie effect.


From the description on HD's site they change from orange to purple. Freckled, is there a switch for the color changing so you can keep it set to one color if you want? * (answer on HD web page photo of controller is yes!)

_Really impressed_ those are plastic branches. My whimpy black trees that I have could really use branches like that; plus they have glitter on them and it annoys my hubby to no end to see it on the garage floor. That is such a great buy and I can't wait to see your dino set up Freckled. If you do any early staging at night would love to see a photo.


Crap, Home Depot has really outdone itself this year. I'm getting low in Halloween funds since I'm pretty much done with all my HD, GR, BL shopping and until a few more paychecks trying to hold off on anything more. Been thinking I was going to order the Hatchling and Tricerotops today after payday but then went to Joanns and 99 Cent Store (where you Never come away spending 99 cents!) and now torn about the tree. Kind of playing the "what can I wait on and what will sellout first?" game right now.

@@[email protected]@ how large is the box it comes in? and wondering if the wrapped bundle in your photos all the pieces?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Is this tree the alternating/flash orange to purple tinsel tree? If so does it look like tinsel? I don't see it in your photos but it is noted in description.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

To answer the question on the tree lights I just clicked on the photo of the controller on HD's site of the tree and see that you get 3 options: 1) alternating orange to purple flashing, 2) steady orange and 3) steady purple. Sweet!!!! Dang I guess I'll hope the hatchling and tricerotops will still be available for a while online or at worst available in stores that I might have to hunt down if inventory is low.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, it's a controller with all 3 options! The last picture is all the pieces wrapped together minus the metal tree stand. The box measures 10" wide X 3' long X 18" high. I'll definitely post some pictures of the Dino setup. I'm on my way to get my TRex right now! I'm stoked! I hope they have other things out for me to look at. Home Depot has some really amazing things this year! I'm impressed with everything I have purchased so far. I'm gonna need a second job just to support my obsession! Lol!


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> No glitter. YAY!!! The branches are a plastic with splattered blue. Kinda neat. I'll have to get some outside pics without the LED lights on. It's hard to see the way they look on the black doors. I'm using them with my dinosaur scene. I love how eery they can be! I have 5ft ones from Lowes last year and they don't compare!!!! They could almost be like a Tim Burton themed tree. I also cannot see the lights on the tree when it's not lit.


No glitter??? Well thanks alot cause now I gotta go buy some trees  I bought the small tree that Joann's was offering this year and I swear the glitter is regenerating itself on the darn thing. I would have returned it but I didn't wanna get covered in even more glitter trying to pack it back up. At least I used a 50% off coupon on it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Yes, it's a controller with all 3 options! The last picture is all the pieces wrapped together minus the metal tree stand. The box measures 10" wide X 3' long X 18" high. I'll definitely post some pictures of the Dino setup. I'm on my way to get my TRex right now! I'm stoked! I hope they have other things out for me to look at. Home Depot has some really amazing things this year! I'm impressed with everything I have purchased so far. I'm gonna need a second job just to support my obsession! Lol!



The box size isn't bad. At this point in time I'm always thinking about storage after buying props now for a while. 

I was in my store the other day and nothing Halloween or Christmas. Storage containers and getting organized seems to be the current focus. Good luck with your TRex and getting it home.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

I've been dying to get this 9ft spider and put it together! It's awesome! Ginormous is an understatement! Lol! It's a bit difficult to put together as every joint has a bolt that has to be tightened and locked with an Allen wrench! I like that it has a volume control. The product itself is very high quality. Hard PVC plastic and will last for years. A bit heavy once put together. I wanted to put it on the house but I'm not quite sure how to anchor it. I have a video of it but don't know how to post it. I overall like the look. It's a very big stunning statement piece!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I've been dying to get this 9ft spider and put it together! It's awesome! Ginormous is an understatement! Lol! It's a bit difficult to put together as every joint has a bolt that has to be tightened and locked with an Allen wrench! I like that it has a volume control. The product itself is very high quality. Hard PVC plastic and will last for years. A bit heavy once put together. I wanted to put it on the house but I'm not quite sure how to anchor it. I have a video of it but don't know how to post it. I overall like the look. It's a very big stunning statement piece!
> 
> View attachment 447713
> 
> ...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

wow whatta spider.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

spider looks epic! mine should be in thursday and i'm in the same boat..where to put it?! 

Up high on a roof seemed logical but i can't figure how to make it stable without drilling holes in my building roofs..which is a no go. i'm almost considering steel cable suspended from a tree...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

That spider is incredible. I may have to fit it into the budget (or blow it-lol) and fit it into the theme some how. Thank you for the pics. It's nice to see the products away from the website.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Someone remind me. How pricey is the spider?? It is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Gargantuan is right! Fabulous photos of that spider prop Freckled. Definitely see a quality product in there. I love the deep texturing of the spider legs and body and you get the feeling of hairyness (is that word?). Just wowed by the eyes too. Man box says 64lb. So that's even heavier than my Giant T-Rex.

To think a few years ago HD at least in my area wasn't really carrying halloween except maybe for a few routine items. I have seen so many great props from them this year.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

The spider is $249 . I really think it's worth every dollar. My only problem is where I'm gonna place it. It's huge but I don't want to break the legs. I would love it to be crawling up the side of the house and one on the roof but I'm not sure how we will pull it off! blade-of-the-moon... I love the cable idea too! Getting my husband to do it is the trick as he's already over all my crazy Halloween shenanigans. Lol!!!! He's a good sport just thinks all my props are extreme this year!! Why? Yes... yes they are! Go big or go home? Haha!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

avgjoefriday said:


> Someone remind me. How pricey is the spider?? It is amazing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 250$$ a little too much for me if I can get Home Depot to accept some coupons from harbor freight I'll buy it! Lol


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

spookie- the texture on them is unreal! Anyone that everyone wanted to build a giant spider this would be perfect. Wonder if they will sell it next year? My go to use to be Grandin Road. But their quality, high prices and sparse animatronics have really got my cash going to Home Depot! Things that I want before they never market them again. I miss shopping Grandin Roads stuff about 5 years ago when they had the clowns!!! I LOVED everything they carried. As for now Home Depot holds my Halloween Heart! Good job Home Depot!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Grandinroad has always had more elegant props but yes I agree years ago they were more of a compelling buy -- and more on the scary side too. More into glam now I think. I do absolutely love my haunted typewriter, animated spirit board and Madame Zaltana from last year and this, but not anything I would really call scary. Maybe spookie. My dollars too over the past few years have been going to Home Depot although stuff has become pretty pricy there too. My T-Rex purchase I look at as a one time expenditure of money in that price range. 

Do you have some decent yard space? I was thinking even if he was on the ground, if you have any of those cocooned props, hang those from the trees instead. Maybe place one on the ground underneath him. I bought a few of the cocooned guys from CVS a couple of years ago on clearance waiting for a good theme setup for them. I'd love to add Mr. Gargantuan to my prop collection but don't know if I'll be able to swing it this year. I missed out on Costco's big spider last year due to time and money and honestly like this guy much better. The horse came back this year so hoping the spider will too if I don't end up with him yet.

BTW I see he's sensored. Does he make any spidy sounds in addition to the LED eyes illuminating?


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, he makes sound and has a volume control. That's a brilliant idea to add some cacooned props! Thank you. We have a fairly large yard and do both sides. I like mixing scenes to give guests different things to look at. We get a ton of people that come by so it's been fun to change it up every year. We do a different scene in the main yard, one in the flower bed, one in front of the garage, one in the other side of the yard, things on the house, in the windows, etc.. this year I'm trying also to set up a Madame Zaltana front room scene that will look like a gypsy house from the outside. On Halloween night I'm going to switch out Madame Zaltana with my 98 year old grandmother in a gypsy costume so she can watch all the trick or treaters. She loves our Halloween displays and seeing all the kids, it reminds her of Halloween Town.  

Link: https://youtu.be/8uem392xs_A


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is the correct link: https://youtu.be/nJ6MkYj9obM


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You know seeing the video, I bet you could position a cocoon guy such that the black support center poles get more or less hidden. Make it like the spider has the body in it's clutches and is still wrapping it and then add some spider web material running from the cocoon to the spiders front legs. 

Love your house BTW. Great yard set up and can see why it's a neighborhood attraction. This guy should put you over the top.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/19-in-Fi...LED-Color-Changing-Lights-2376500EC/302480203
Looks cool


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Check out the Lowes ones there really cool for this year. 
The last pic is from last years version from Lowes


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> spider looks epic! mine should be in thursday and i'm in the same boat..where to put it?!
> 
> Up high on a roof seemed logical but i can't figure how to make it stable without drilling holes in my building roofs..which is a no go. i'm almost considering steel cable suspended from a tree...


how much was it?


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Finally got around to it and picked up the skeleton from Home Depot. Initial impressions are it isn't as good as the Pose 'n Stay skeletons from Costco. It's thinner and the eye sockets and nose area are painted in a brownish gray, instead of black. The details on it aren't as nice, even though we age/corpse the skeletons, it's still nice to have the details. Overall, it looks like it's constructed well, but the plastic and overall look of it is cheaper. 

I think for a skeleton placed at a distance, these would be fine, especially for the $30. But, we have another scene we're making where people will be able to get close to them, and we (particularly my wife), wants the better skeleton for this.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Since it doesn't look like Costco is getting skeletons in this year, Home Depot and Walgreens will probably be the two lowest cost options. Other stores might have better quality, but without a sale some of them are ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I've said this before, but for $30 I don't think you can go wrong with the Home Depot skellies. Not sure how I'm going to use mine this year - last year I put some creepy cloth on him to make a hood/robe and hung a lantern from his hand and made him a graveyard caretaker.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've used pose-n-stay skeletons as a base for props. These would be a good use for that too. Add a full-head mask, wig and clothing and the skeleton form helps fill out the body and the pose-n-stay ability helps you pose without a lot of wiring and such. I need a few "bodies" to go in our cars at the drive in and plan to use a few for that purpose in one car. Have plans to use my Harry, Larry and Skully ground breakers (GrandinRoad) with body modification for the other car.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There are still a few things I'd like to order from HD and gosh this store is making me long for a house back east where we had basements! I'd love a tree or two, the hatchling, the tricerotops, and the toaster.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Enjoying what eveeryine is posting so I did a www.homedepot.ca "Halloween" search ... only 4 items listed. Good news is, I saved time looking at everything.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

thanks for the link Looks like they really have some cool stuff this year ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Hes only bones so Id use him outside anyway and if your worried Id cover him with a black garbage bag if you were having a storm ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

HUMMMMMM I wasnt going to get any trees ths year but these look really cool ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Love it Our problem is we have props and stuff for the last 30 years of our marriage and every year it gets worse We have a ufinished basement thats half Hallowee and half Christmas and we keep saying no more but I just have to LOL ~Pat


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Just picked up our Gargatuan Spider today from Home Depot. The box barely fit inside the back of my wife's Equinox. As stated earlier...it's decently heavy, too. Opened it up to make sure nothing was broken. Very impressed with the detail of this prop. I have a feeling it will last many, many years, also. The ball joints were a little intimidating at first, but it looks like the complexity will aid in stability and durability. Can't wait to get this beast put together in a month or so.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Two people have mentioned the skeletons for $30 but here:
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.5-ft-poseable-skeleton-with-led-illumination.1000830249.html
They are $40 ... 

What am I missing? How are you getting them for $30?


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Stochey, that link looks like a Canadian HD.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Holiday-Decorations-Halloween-Decorations/Skeleton/N-5yc1vZc2veZ1z0k8cr


29.00 skeleton


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I got my tack for the horse in today. Was surprised at how sturdy the saddle is!


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Windborn said:


> I got my tack for the horse in today. Was surprised at how sturdy the saddle is!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing these pics. I had been hoping to see what they looked like "in real life" and with a pose and stay rider.
> 
> ...


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

It takes a bit of balancing but the skeleton does sit on the saddle fairly well. Feet will go in the stirrups! The one I used was an older one with looser joints so I am sure a better skelly would sit better.


----------



## El Wray (Jul 5, 2017)

Forhekset said:


> I've said this before, but for $30 I don't think you can go wrong with the Home Depot skellies. Not sure how I'm going to use mine this year - last year I put some creepy cloth on him to make a hood/robe and hung a lantern from his hand and made him a graveyard caretaker.
> 
> View attachment 450697


Only $30? It doesn't look bad at all if you use it as a prop and beats the prices on Michael's and Spirit's poseable skellies.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I was excited to see my store had their full stock displayed. Here's a walk around:


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

krnlmustrd said:


> I was excited to see my store had their full stock displayed. Here's a walk around:


 nice work can't wait for mine to set up I really want to get that toaster! Lol.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

awesome video..thanks.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the video krnlmustrd! I knew HD was going to have some cool new stuff this year but you showed several things I didn't know about yet. I need more money.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

krnlmustrd said:


> I was excited to see my store had their full stock displayed. Here's a walk around:


That is the best Halloween store video I have ever seen! Thank you. 

I am very happy to see that for the third straight year (at least, I only went nuts in 2015) HD is having a new, large resin Gargoyle. It is not on their website, though. I was afraid they weren't gonna have one this year.

That is the most well stocked HD I have seen. I also really liked the seven foot Werewolf. It seems nicer quality than much of HD's animatronics (which by and large are cheaper versions of props carried at Spirit, etc.) I also like the action (witch) and look (scarecrow) of some of their other props, but I just cannot buy a prop with a nutcracker mouth (unless it is supposed to be that way, doll, etc - which I probably still wouldn't buy).


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Great video krnl mustard. So it looks like HD won't have any of the lightshow bulbs this year?? That's disappointing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the video! That werewolf is seriously impressive looking for an HD prop at that price tag. I have never been interested in adding a werewolf to my display but that one is tempting.


----------



## El Wray (Jul 5, 2017)

Awesome video Krnl, HD might have a few things I'll look into this year.



Rustie said:


> Thanks for the video! That werewolf is seriously impressive looking for an HD prop at that price tag. I have never been interested in adding a werewolf to my display but that one is tempting.


I really would like to add a werewolf to my haunt this year but I'm torn because I like this one and the Spirit Limb Ripper


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Excellent video!! I went to my HD and it didn't even look like they were thinking about stocking Halloween. Just ugly old vanities that no one wants or needs!!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

After seeing the video I called eight HD's within twenty miles. Nothing. :-(


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

hehe I love those three witches so fun! Lots of awesome stuff, thanks for the video!!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you for the video! I love that Werewolf. I have the Reanimated Corpse who might need a friend.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow, what a selection this year. Thank you very much for that fantastic walkthrough.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> but I just cannot buy a prop with a nutcracker mouth (unless it is supposed to be that way, doll, etc - which I probably still wouldn't buy).


I don't like them either, but I think this is the year I'm going to buy one (probably a skeleton) and try to put some sort of face on it. I think it'll look a lot better. Hopefully.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*I was at home depot last week and nuttin. im gonna try again later this week*


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I stopped by a Raleigh Home Depot today. Nothing was up for Halloween. A Customer Service rep told me they had gotten some things in, but they wouldn't be put anything out for another week or so.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Bobbiejo said:


> I stopped by a Raleigh Home Depot today. Nothing was up for Halloween. A Customer Service rep told me they had gotten some things in, but they wouldn't be put anything out for another week or so.


Next week


----------



## Richmon (Oct 9, 2014)

I sent my order for the Skeleton photo banner and a couple of other things. Well everything went great, my order arrived and I was going to throw the box on the shelf. First of course, I had to take a look. I opened the box and instead of skeletons, I have ghosts. So I called them up and they shipped another one and I returned the ghost banner to the local store. 

Fast forward until this evening and my new skeleton banner arrived. Well I opened the box and it's ghosts again. I called them back and told them the boxes must be mislabeled. So if you ordered the Skeleton banner, make sure to check or you may end up with ghosts.


----------



## El Wray (Jul 5, 2017)

Just spoke with my local Home Depot, told me they're not given an exact day as it kinda just shows up but probably after Labor Day is over..


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Home Depot is really stepping up their game this year aren't they?! Well, at least that one is.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

For those who don't have the space or money for a 9-foot T-Rex, or if you can't get one because they're sold out, it looks like Walmart is going to have a smaller version for $119.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Went to Leesburg Va home Dept and nothing today.. Theysaid maybe in the first few weeks of Sept.. The Lowes in the same town has all their stuff out already.. I did buy two of the trees from Home Depts website and they arrived no problem ~Pat


----------



## FIESTEE23 (Aug 6, 2017)

All home depots should be set up by the end of this month. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Richmon said:


> I sent my order for the Skeleton photo banner and a couple of other things. Well everything went great, my order arrived and I was going to throw the box on the shelf. First of course, I had to take a look. I opened the box and instead of skeletons, I have ghosts. So I called them up and they shipped another one and I returned the ghost banner to the local store.
> 
> Fast forward until this evening and my new skeleton banner arrived. Well I opened the box and it's ghosts again. I called them back and told them the boxes must be mislabeled. So if you ordered the Skeleton banner, make sure to check or you may end up with ghosts.


YES!!! Same thing happened to me. I just got the ghosts for the 3rd time and finally noticed the box is labeled skeleton but had the ghost banner inside. So frustrating. I haven't had a chance to call HD for a 4th time yet. Did you try again to get the skeletons?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Screaming Demons said:


> For those who don't have the space or money for a 9-foot T-Rex, or if you can't get one because they're sold out, it looks like Walmart is going to have a smaller version for $119.


 Can u post a link I didn't see it on there website?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Nypdwife said:


> Went to Leesburg Va home Dept and nothing today.. Theysaid maybe in the first few weeks of Sept.. The Lowes in the same town has all their stuff out already.. I did buy two of the trees from Home Depts website and they arrived no problem ~Pat


Leesburg! I'm in Ashburn so literally right down the road. I checked ours and the one in Sterling but neither had anything.


----------



## Richmon (Oct 9, 2014)

Well, I just received my third ghost banner. Another call to Home Depot and now the lady I spoke with placed a call to the warehouse. Warehouse says it will take 2-3 days to check what's going one Once they find the skeletons, she will email me back so I can order the skeletons, again. At least the third time they gave me 15% off and expedited shipping. I will let everyone know when I finally get a response.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Matt12378 said:


> Can u post a link I didn't see it on there website?


I second that request,


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Matt12378 said:


> Can u post a link I didn't see it on there website?


I third that request! Would love to see it.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Matt12378 said:


> Can u post a link I didn't see it on there website?


I haven't looked for it yet. I just saw the display and price posted by someone on Facebook.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Screaming Demons said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > Can u post a link I didn't see it on there website?
> ...


 Oh okay well I'll keep a eye out if I see it I'll post a link. The problem with the Home Depot one is it's simply too tall/big for my house and way too much money.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Not really been following the thread since the first few pages. But I just for an email from a friend who works at the local HD and drats no she doesn't get an employee discount, while the pony and dinos have been in the back for a while, word got out and yesterday her store sold the T-rex, a few eggs and 2 Stegs before they were put on display. She didn't take a chance and purchased my pony for me that minute. Said they were starting to put things out now so if you want something it seems now is the time to ask if they have their shipment in and will sell it to you before it goes on display.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I just received my order of trees for our haunt. I'm impressed! They are the 84" 140LED lighted Tinsel Ghost Tree. They remind of something out of Stranger Things.  I think they would look really creepy & amazing with a blue or green spotlight at night instead of the colored LED lights. I'm gonna play around with them and add some more stuff to them. Thought I'd share! Happy Shopping!
> 
> View attachment 445025
> 
> ...


We bought two of these online Love how big they are..... Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> Leesburg! I'm in Ashburn so literally right down the road. I checked ours and the one in Sterling but neither had anything.


The leesburg Lowes is loaded with stuff.. So sad Leesburg Home Dept is slow Im in Round Hill but Ill go back next week and see if there is anything yet ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Matt12378 said:


> Oh okay well I'll keep a eye out if I see it I'll post a link. The problem with the Home Depot one is it's simply too tall/big for my house and way too much money.


LOL We bought the big 84inch trees from Home Dept and put them together in our family room Problem now is we have to take them apart if we are bringing them anywhere cause they dont fit down the halls so i guess Ill have 2 trees in my family room for now ~Pat


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised that the Canadian Home Depots are carrying the TRex, horse and Pony. We never get the great stuff the US gets, until now! The price on the TRex is 388.00 if I were to buy in the US with the exchange it would come out to about this. Still too rich for me lol. I live in Hamilton Ontario.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I was pleasantly surprised that the Canadian Home Depots are carrying the TRex, horse and Pony. We never get the great stuff the US gets, until now! The price on the TRex is 388.00 if I were to buy in the US with the exchange it would come out to about this. Still too rich for me lol. I live in Hamilton Ontario.


My limit for any Halloween decorations are 200 no matter what it is I simply rather buy more smaller items then a 300 dollar one.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Dang y'all. Just saw this and had to order one!


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

I got so excited when I saw the 9 foot spider then realized it doesn't do anything ha ha! The small animated one would be cool if they had left off the Christmas lights? Whats up with that? They are bright white on top of it... None of the spiders in my yard have white Christmas lights on them oddly enough and yes I imagine its easy enough to kill the lights. Just found it weird.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I waited too long to pull the trigger on the haunted carriage and now its sold out on line. Maybe they will have it in stores????


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

dbruner said:


> I waited too long to pull the trigger on the haunted carriage and now its sold out on line. Maybe they will have it in stores????


That happened with the skelly horse last year. Sold out online early but was in most stores and intermittently kept popping back up on the website.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Anyone have the Werewolf? As good as the Animated Corpse?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

7 ft. tall Werewolf! I was going to buy the Limb Ripper from Spirit but I am seriously thinking of getting this one now


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

dbruner said:


> I waited too long to pull the trigger on the haunted carriage and now its sold out on line. Maybe they will have it in stores????


It's been in all the store photos I've seen on Facebook, so you still have a chance to get one.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks, I have hope now! There are six home depot's in my county, I checked 2 last weekend and nothing yet. I will be on the prowl.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

dbruner said:


> I waited too long to pull the trigger on the haunted carriage and now its sold out on line. Maybe they will have it in stores????



I just saw the carriage in my store here in Cali so chances are you can find it!


Bought these 3 skulls yesterday at home depot thought it was a great deal for 10 dollars


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

This guy at home depot was kinda cool. "The rising ghoul"


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got one!!!!! I stopped at a home depot on a whim tonight and not only did they finally have their Halloween stuff out but they had one carriage in box and now its mine. Yahoo!


----------



## FIESTEE23 (Aug 6, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I saw one or two youtube videos of things Home Depot is suppose to be carrying. Tried checking out the website myself but didn't see anything new but it shouldn't be long now. There are items from last year that appear to be making another appearance this year.
> 
> In the one videos I watched this lighting item caught my attention.
> 
> ...


They have the palm reader on grandinroad

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

Is the giant spider going to be in stores? The 9ft one. I know it's online well last time I looked.. But I want to see him in person


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Pauly88, the Home Depot I went to had the giant spider. He's huge!


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

dbruner said:


> Pauly88, the Home Depot I went to had the giant spider. He's huge!


Oh glad to know he is at some stores. I kept asking employees but they kept pointing me to the Skeleton spider.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

pauly88 said:


> Oh glad to know he is at some stores. I kept asking employees but they kept pointing me to the Skeleton spider.


If its the one that is brown/black furry I saw it at my local store its around 45 dollars or so. it has the red led eyes like the skeleton spider does


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Richmon said:


> Well, I just received my third ghost banner. Another call to Home Depot and now the lady I spoke with placed a call to the warehouse. Warehouse says it will take 2-3 days to check what's going one Once they find the skeletons, she will email me back so I can order the skeletons, again. At least the third time they gave me 15% off and expedited shipping. I will let everyone know when I finally get a response.


I noticed a review on the skeleton banner said they ordered the witch and got the skeletons. Going on my 4th try figured it was worth a shot and sure enough ordered the witch and got my skeletons finally. I thought it was interesting that the ghosts they kept sending aren't even the ones they are selling. It's a totally different design.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

The horse on display this year has a skeleton bracket on its spine to attach a skeleton rider! Has anyone seen this bracket for sale? Does it come with this year's model of the horse?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Just got the resin gargoyle. I didn't realize how similar he is to last year's (yesterday HD's website said none within a hundred miles, today it said one at the nearest HD - I was there 10 minutes later and there were two). But just different enough that it will make an interesting contrast paired with last year's. Now I just need to figure out where to display the ginormous pair of 2015 gargoyles, the 2 Costco/spirit pedestal gargoyles...

As an aside I kind of liked HD's line of 36" figures (though dislike the large cheap ones). I don't have much use for 36" figures though, but the ghost bride would go great in a window, either as a ghostly child or raised up. Her head is big enough. Perfect for a window with a blacklight.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

lbc said:


> The horse on display this year has a skeleton bracket on its spine to attach a skeleton rider! Has anyone seen this bracket for sale? Does it come with this year's model of the horse?


I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I wish the Triceratops are a bit bigger, I want to make a Clannfear from Morrowind out of him but he's a little too small for it to work.

Also with the victorian skull fences were 36 instead of 30, I'd make an easy gate for my graveyard with them.

meh.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Might get a bigger Triceratops next year. The dinos are a hot item now and with Jurassic World releasing next year it will be even bigger.


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

Malicious said:


> If its the one that is brown/black furry I saw it at my local store its around 45 dollars or so. it has the red led eyes like the skeleton spider does


Hi no it's the one that is up to 9ft long I think? I haven't seen it in a Home depot store yet.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

lbc said:


> The horse on display this year has a skeleton bracket on its spine to attach a skeleton rider! Has anyone seen this bracket for sale? Does it come with this year's model of the horse?


According to reviews I've read it appears this years model does come with a "bracket/mount" for a skeleton rider. I'm sort of bummed about that since I got mine last year so doesn't have this mount...and the price stayed the same. Also said it came with stakes to put into the stand to help it be stable in the ground, mine didn't have that either.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

went into home depot yesterday and they had everything just set up and wow....lots of folks looking and everything was screaming and howling, felt like home....it was so much fun just to stand there and look at everything....that motorcycle dude is great... wish it played born to be wild but its kewl for those into hogs...haha.... BUT the wolf....omg omg..i want that wolf for my pack sooooooooooooooo bad...he is so good, long skinny legs, reminded me of the big bad wolf on cartoons...omg, I'm sneaking it in (husband...the conscience, was with me)....I did bring home the witch and picked up the haunted suitcase, been wanting that for a year... home depot if yall remember didn't do Halloween a few years ago....yahoo...its all good............even that HUGE blow up serpent.....that would be a great addition for a Beetlejuice display............all fun.......


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I got the haunted toaster today for my birthday it's pretty neat here's the video. https://youtu.be/jTYDsMBXcLk


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Purchased the gargantuan spider yesterday!!! Excited to see that bad boy set up!!!


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

not a bad selection at our home depot in Gatineau, Qc
some nice animatronics, the warewolfe moves sides to while growling and his mouth opens.. much better than the spirit one.. too bad it's skinny, but a little work can turn him into something impressive.
the white ghost with blue chest rises as he speaks, moth also moves.
they had almost all of the ones I've seen on forums and then some, not all the boxes were out yet, the display was done but the props themselves where still not available.. unless they sold out !!!


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the photos. I think it's the first time we get some nice props at our Gatineau store. I will have to go and have a look now !!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As long as I don't get hung up in ads today I have like 28 photos from my trip into HD today to pick up my T-Rex hatchling. I'm trying to get these uploaded with comments in the album and posted here as fast as I can. 






















































This is the bracket people mentioned that this year's horse comes with to attach a skeleton rider to for support. Doesn't appear to be sold separately. Too bad. 2 photos of it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> As long as I don't get hung up in ads today I have like 28 photos from my trip into HD today to pick up my T-Rex hatchling. I'm trying to get these uploaded with comments in the album and posted here as fast as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am curious about this bracket. At first I too was bummed that mine last year didn't come with a bracket though I was able to get my skeleton to stay put with zip ties. As I look at it I am wondering if you are able to use it with the saddle. I picked that up when it first came on site. I didn't try it on  to check to see if it fit but I am guessing it may not fit over the bracket. Anyone have a newer one and saddle?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Werewolf guy must not have eaten little kids in a while, pretty skinny! LOL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So many lighting choice from Gemmy and others this year I was shocked. My store had bin after bin display of different lighting. All LED. This simple ghost was still my favorite and might buy this year.










This dragon has been around in different sizes over the past few years. 










And this really is very cool on his hog.











BTW, Walmart has a 6 foot Velociraptor online now. Blade-of-the-Moon said he found one at his store (only one). Here's the link to the online page for him. $119 and can ship free to store but qualifies for free shipping to house.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/6-ft-Standing-Skeleton-Raptor-with-LED-Illuminated-Eyes/384842738

And here's a link to Blade's post with the box it comes in: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...y-into-my-hd-t-rex-display-2.html#post2263865


Oh should mention that when I picked up my T-Rex Hatchling today at the store he doesn't come in a box. He qualified for free shipping and now wishing I had had it shipped just to have the storage box. At the store he is assembled and customer service said it arrived to them as multiples in a box. For what it's worth. Guess I'll either buy a box he might fit in or use a really large plastic bag to fit him in to keep the dust off.


----------



## Donnie B (Sep 2, 2016)

the nine foot one? post pics when its set up. Really wanna see it set up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Donnie B said:


> the nine foot one? post pics when its set up. Really wanna see it set up.


If you are talking about the 9 ft T-Rex (really 8.2 ft I think), apart from the store photos recently posted, check back through the thread. Can't recall who now but someone put theirs together and posted photos. Think this would have been back in the late July timeframe when they first became available to be shipped online.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Purchased the gargantuan spider yesterday!!! Excited to see that bad boy set up!!!


I really want this, hoping it goes on sale and doesn't get sold out. $250 is a bit much, but it would look awesome in my yard. Please post photos when you get it.

I knew it was big, but didn't realize how huge it was until I saw the reviews and photo's someone posted on the HD website.

http://photos-us.bazaarvoice.com/photo/2/cGhvdG86aG9tZWRlcG90/490e5334-4a7e-510d-a1a8-dda25aafed80


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

I really want to know how feasible it would be to mount/place one in my roof.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Frogger said:


> I really want to know how feasible it would be to mount/place one in my roof.


Do you have a chimney? Something to attach it to? I am putting the T-rex on my roof, with wings to make him into a dragon.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

No chimney but I was thinking between these two peaks.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Frogger said:


> No chimney but I was thinking between these two peaks.


I'm sure that's doable. These things don't weigh enough to damage roofs. I am putting my t-rex on an angled platform (concealed behind the peak of the roof, so its behind) and securing to a combo of the chimney or some part of the platform that hooks over the roof edge/roof vent (the latter could potentially damage shingles so we'll see). My roof is very accessible from a second floor porch in the back, otherwise I wouldn't mess with stuff on the roof.

Skeletons and spiders are perfect for roofs as the wind won't affect them nearly as much so they don't need to be secured incredibly well (at least in my circumstances and in my opinion). Obviously I would never puncture a shingle. I'm sure can be easily fixed but who needs the hassle.

P.S. Looking at your picture, personally I would use a rope from the other side of the roof to secure your spider, easy as pie. You don't even need to disguise a rope as it's a spider. Maybe high up on the body. The weight of the spider on this side of the roof would prevent it from going anywhere. I wouldn't think you would need to secure it on this side at all. Not having seen the spider in person, but knowing it is very large and potentially unstable, I would use your judgment to determine if you needed some type of base (like a roof painted piece of plywood or a couple of painted 1x's) to give it some stability. Probably depends on the angle from level the spider would be at. But again, I have not seen the prop in person so don't know.

Good stuff!

P.P.S. Looking at your picture, you obviously are a perfectionist so probably wouldn't want a rope to show. You could use several pieces of strong fishing twine, but you would have to make sure that rope (or something else) got you over the peak, as the fishing twine would not survive friction against roof shingles.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I haven't being paying enough attention to this thread lately as I thought Home Depot was done with new stuff. If someone else already posted I apologize, but now there is a bigger (60" long) Triceratops on HD's website, though not for sale, yet. 

I imagine there has been an explosion of design and production technologies in the last few years, thus this explosion of intricate products that don't have gigantic markets, etc.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

roach said:


> Thanks for the photos. I think it's the first time we get some nice props at our Gatineau store. I will have to go and have a look now !!


The Innes Rd, Tenth Line Store had the spider on display. If I had $300 to spend, and a death wish, it would have been my last purchase before my wife killed me.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Restless Acres said:


> I haven't being paying enough attention to this thread lately as I thought Home Depot was done with new stuff. If someone else already posted I apologize, but now there is a bigger (60" long) Triceratops on HD's website, though not for sale, yet.
> 
> I imagine there has been an explosion of design and production technologies in the last few years, thus this explosion of intricate products that don't have gigantic markets, etc.


uuuuggghhh.. every time i think i'm done! at least it was announced before i bought a 2nd of the medium sized one


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> I haven't being paying enough attention to this thread lately as I thought Home Depot was done with new stuff. If someone else already posted I apologize, but now there is a bigger (60" long) Triceratops on HD's website, though not for sale, yet.
> 
> I imagine there has been an explosion of design and production technologies in the last few years, thus this explosion of intricate products that don't have gigantic markets, etc.


Thanks for the tip that would go great with my baby triceratops. 
I don't think there going to sell it in stores though too late in the season I think.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I wanted a bigger Trike to make into a Clannfear from Morrowind but that may be too big.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh boy, why does there have to be a 60" triceratops?!? Add that to the want list lol....I have no clue where I'm going to store all these Dino's!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> I haven't being paying enough attention to this thread lately as I thought Home Depot was done with new stuff. If someone else already posted I apologize, but now there is a bigger (60" long) Triceratops on HD's website, though not for sale, yet.
> 
> I imagine there has been an explosion of design and production technologies in the last few years, thus this explosion of intricate products that don't have gigantic markets, etc.



Any link you can post to it or Model/Sku #s? Not able to find anything, available or not, on the site. A 60" would be very cool. Have held off buying the small guy so far. 

I'd love it if HD next year (with new Jurassic Park movie coming out) would have an inflatable brontosaurus with a tall long neck that I could have poking out from behind our side fence towards the street....hint...hint...HD!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/60-in-Animated-Triceratops-with-LED-Illuminated-Eyes-7342-60804/303094518


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*"DeadRock" (Bedrock) theme with all of our growing number of dinosaurs*

So I also thought down the road all of these dino skeletons we are buying could be worked into a kind of "DeadRock" ( "Bedrock") theme. I have the Giant T-Rex and hatchling and should have the Walmart Velociraptor any day now. Debating on the tricerotops out there and the larger HD one mentioned above in this thread. I mentioned this DeadRock theme to a friend of mine and said I wish I could talk hubby into a Fred Flintstone "dress" outfit. Neither one of us thought that would happen though . 

I can see making a huge rack of meat like seen on Fred's car at the beginning of the cartoon formed out of pool noodles and such and supporting it suspended from the side of one of our cars that's in our driveway like at a fast food place car-hop. Also a bowling alley would be fun to add since Fred and Barney loved doing that. Those "water buffalo" lodge hats were pretty fun looking and could be made with Gorilla faux fur and some horns on the side. I could see wearing those while handing out candy at the "Lodge". Anyway throwing the idea out if you are scratching your head on themes to reuse your dinos.

I know not a scary theme but the kids in our area are younger and do appreciate fun things like this and there's probably a good scene setting in there for a photo op too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Blade! Not sure how you found it but I'm bookmarking it and ordering as soon as it pops up. About 30 inches tall which sounds great. Probably won't use this year so that's okay if it ships late. Thankfully I haven't been buying any decor items this year or last where a bunch of my money has gone in the past and have some money for these guys. Helps payday is tomorrow too! Only 3 more after that for us. It's getting close!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MrsMcBernes just posted a photo of a built Walmart 6 ft raptor over on that website. Video of it soon. Can't wait to hear the sounds it makes. Mine should arrive for pick up any day now, suppose to be tomorrow but so far no email. If you have a few of these different dino skeletons and are stagged to trigger at different times as kids walk past them, your yard haunt really is going to sound cool!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/174977-walmart-2017-a-4.html#post2272481

Gosh who would have thought how big Dinosaur skeletons for halloween would be this year. Someone sure got a head of the trend to get these made ahead of time and out in the stores this year. I'm sure there will be shoppers at HD and such scratching their head on how these fit in with halloween.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Btw if anyone wants to save some money cvs has the same baby triceratops for 34.00 and they always have coupons if you sign up for them on there website anyways it got my dinosaur down an extra 20 percent.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> suspended from the side of one of our cars that's in our driveway


No, no, no. Don't be silly!

You'll have to build a Flintstonemobile of course.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> No, no, no. Don't be silly!
> 
> You'll have to build a Flintstonemobile of course.



Golf cart would probably work well for that.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

For anyone who bought the tree, have you had any trouble connecting the two trunk pieces? For the life of me I can't get them to connect. Does it connect in all 4 spots? I tried for an hour tonight and gave up. Gotta remember when it's time to set up for real this is definitely something to not leave for the last minute.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Does anyone know if the Home Depot 55' Spider is (essentially) the same prop (same size, etc.) as the 8' Wolf Spider from Spirit Halloween? They look almost identical, other than coloration. Despite the advertised differences in size, I suspect they are the same prop. Does anyone know for sure? 
Thx,
Mike


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So I also thought down the road all of these dino skeletons we are buying could be worked into a kind of "DeadRock" ( "Bedrock") theme. I have the Giant T-Rex and hatchling and should have the Walmart Velociraptor any day now. Debating on the tricerotops out there and the larger HD one mentioned above in this thread. I mentioned this DeadRock theme to a friend of mine and said I wish I could talk hubby into a Fred Flintstone "dress" outfit. Neither one of us thought that would happen though .
> 
> I can see making a huge rack of meat like seen on Fred's car at the beginning of the cartoon formed out of pool noodles and such and supporting it suspended from the side of one of our cars that's in our driveway like at a fast food place car-hop. Also a bowling alley would be fun to add since Fred and Barney loved doing that. Those "water buffalo" lodge hats were pretty fun looking and could be made with Gorilla faux fur and some horns on the side. I could see wearing those while handing out candy at the "Lodge". Anyway throwing the idea out if you are scratching your head on themes to reuse your dinos.
> 
> I know not a scary theme but the kids in our area are younger and do appreciate fun things like this and there's probably a good scene setting in there for a photo op too.


I LOVE it! I had actually a few ideas about the Rex Skelly, one was a ( Dead) Fred Skelly walking it. Another was to put Fred inside the ribcage and have a Barney Rubble looking up at the Rex looking down. 

Non- Flintstones related but I also thought to recreate this with a sheet and some lights :









One haunter I saw said he's going to cover his in spider web and attach giant spiders to it...must be vicious..they ate a T-Rex! lol



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Blade! Not sure how you found it but I'm bookmarking it and ordering as soon as it pops up. About 30 inches tall which sounds great. Probably won't use this year so that's okay if it ships late. Thankfully I haven't been buying any decor items this year or last where a bunch of my money has gone in the past and have some money for these guys. Helps payday is tomorrow too! Only 3 more after that for us. It's getting close!


Someone on fb posted it, this year is really getting to my wallet! Previous years I barely found anything, but all these dinos! lol 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> MrsMcBernes just posted a photo of a built Walmart 6 ft raptor over on that website. Video of it soon. Can't wait to hear the sounds it makes. Mine should arrive for pick up any day now, suppose to be tomorrow but so far no email. If you have a few of these different dino skeletons and are stagged to trigger at different times as kids walk past them, your yard haunt really is going to sound cool!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/174977-walmart-2017-a-4.html#post2272481
> 
> Gosh who would have thought how big Dinosaur skeletons for halloween would be this year. Someone sure got a head of the trend to get these made ahead of time and out in the stores this year. I'm sure there will be shoppers at HD and such scratching their head on how these fit in with halloween.


Little disappointed in the non JP Raptor sounds, it's exactly the same as the T-Rex. : https://www.facebook.com/ChrisKastner1982/videos/10210055034348949/

I really hope there are more next year, with JW2 coming out. I 've seen a few haunters crying out "NO!!!" they just don't how dinos can fit in. lol 



Matt12378 said:


> Btw if anyone wants to save some money cvs has the same baby triceratops for 34.00 and they always have coupons if you sign up for them on there website anyways it got my dinosaur down an extra 20 percent.


Walgreens has a24" Trike for 24.99 , CVS I think has the same one, maybe a bit bigger, but it's smaller than the first Home Depot one.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Ghost of Spookie said:
> 
> 
> > So I also thought down the road all of these dino skeletons we are buying could be worked into a kind of "DeadRock" (
> ...


 I'm pretty sure the triceratops sold at cvs is the same exact one as the Home Depot one I saw both in person and there is no difference to me in size sound etc. the one at Walgreens is way overpriced for the size of it it's TINY.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Blade, LOVE that illustration. Looks like a halloween picture card. Beautiful and captures the holiday perfectly for us Dino lovers. That would be one big XXL King Size Sheet to fit over that T-Rex though LOL. 

Managed after a number of phone calls to CVSs to find a store with their halloween out on the shelves _and_ with a triceratops. I had found one location but the two they got in were already purchased. So glad to have found this other location. Picked one up with my CVS 30% off Rewards email coupon. Next time I'm in HD I want to try to compare him to theirs. I thought maybe their sound tracks would be different. Just got back from picking up my 6 ft velociraptor from Walmart. Guess you could say I went on a Dino Run today!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

WHERE IS THE FX CRYSTAL BALL??
I checked the website and link provided here last wkd and it wasn't there t all anymore . Went to store this week and it's not there either . Google doesn't even come up with it ! I was most excited to see that . Anyone know anything ??


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Glitterati said:


> WHERE IS THE FX CRYSTAL BALL??
> I checked the website and link provided here last wkd and it wasn't there t all anymore . Went to store this week and it's not there either . Google doesn't even come up with it ! I was most excited to see that . Anyone know anything ??


Word out is that the FX Crystal Ball is not available for purchase this year. Someone posted i believe early on in this thread about it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That someone would be me. I spoke to the folks that are manufacturing it (Total Home FX who does the projectors HD sells) and they said Home Depot had considered selling it. They said they were still working to improve it and expected to have it out in stores next year. Guessing maybe the product fell behind in manufacturing or wasn't as good in prototype as what they hoped. Who knows, just my guess. In any event, we can forget about it this year and spend our money on something else.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That someone would be me. I spoke to the folks that are manufacturing it (Total Home FX who does the projectors HD sells) and they said Home Depot had considered selling it. They said they were still working to improve it and expected to have it out in stores next year. Guessing maybe the product fell behind in manufacturing or wasn't as good in prototype as what they hoped. Who knows, just my guess. In any event, we can forget about it this year and spend our money on something else.



Thanks! And thanks Malicious for the reply also 
I had gone through most pages looking for the answer but naturally didn't see your update about it

Too bad ! Hope it makes it next year


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Just saw a link on Facebook to an abandoned Flintstones theme park in Arizona

http://www.distractify.com/trending...35&umtctd=bGxsbnN3bDFqNC4xOTN3NGoxLjJ3dW5weDY


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

We went to that park on our way out to California, when I was about 10. I thought it was one of the best parts of our trip. And that's saying a lot because we went to Disney Land. We pulled a camper all the way, and this was a great camping park. Lots of other kids to play with. Thanks Ibc, I'd forgotten about that.

Just remembered. They had a drive in movie. like the opening credits. It wasn't for cards, just walking in. It played Flintstones cartoons Day and night.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That is so funny! We were with friends tonight for dinner and at one point talk got around to my halloween plans. Friends knew I had bought the horse last year and the big T-Rex this year. Their neighbor had recently corpsed some skeletons and my friend had sent me photos of it. Any way I mentioned that maybe we could reuse the dinosaur if we later did a DeadRock theme and they thought that was a great idea. We talked about the movie with John Goodman too. Come home tonight and checking in an see @lbc's post about the Flintstone theme park and clicked on it. Started laughing and showed my husband the photo at the top. He says, where is that? Asked why and he explains when he was going to the Grand Canyon with his aunt and cousin a few years ago saw a sign for some Flintstone park. Sure enough the article mentions it's between Williams, AZ and the Grand Canyon. Fabulous coincidence all this Flintstone talk on the same night!! 

Just checked out the rest of the article lbc and watched the 2016 YouTube video of the park. How cool it's still there. Love the brontosaurus slide and the cars are pretty cool too. 

BTW the closest I came to a cartoon village was an Indiana RV park called JellyStone and themed around Yogi Bear. Man that was decades ago.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

I assembled my large spooky tree and must say that for $130, I was very disappointed in the quality. I put it back in the box and returned it today.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> View attachment 468489
> View attachment 468497
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, but I went to HD to check out what's advertised as a 9' spider on their website, and it's really only 5.1 feet...but the box to hold it is 3 foot square, and I did not want to pay $269 for the 5.1 foot spider. Saleslady showed me the SKU is the same, so she said maybe an error on the website?.
I've got nowhere to store a 3x3 foot box anyway, so I left, LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Frogger said:


> I assembled my large spooky tree and must say that for $130, I was very disappointed in the quality. I put it back in the box and returned it today.


Rather shocked to read this. I have to wonder if it isn't in how your branches are arranged. Yours does look more like the photo on the website than what FunnyFreckledFrog did with theirs. I'm reposting FFF's photos here so you can see the trees on the same post together. Hope you don't mind FunnyFreckledFrog and maybe if you see this you can explain how you arranged yours. 

















Here's FFF's original post and I just loved the look of their tree: 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/173409-home-depot-2017-halloween-24.html#post2218017


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

His looks better for sure. There is not much you can get wrong on the assembly. The branches are already attached with the light cord and they secure in place with two metal pins.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Rather shocked to read this. I have to wonder if it isn't in how your branches are arranged. Yours does look more like the photo on the website than what FunnyFreckledFrog did with theirs. I'm reposting FFF's photos here so you can see the trees on the same post together. Hope you don't mind FunnyFreckledFrog and maybe if you see this you can explain how you arranged yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delayed response... I was out of town. I think the trees look very similar. Every way you turn the tree you get a different look. Probably didn't help I was sitting on the floor when I took the above pictures, but get a different view from standing up. I seperated my ends a lot more then them being squished together. Here is another picture outside to help give you a better idea of how they ultimately look in different places or angles. I'm actually very pleased with them, I'm going to add more fabric to mine to make them look like something out if "Stranger Things".


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Interesting FunnyFreckledFrog. Guess life is all about one's perspective. Looks great if you are a tiny tot walking past them! Love your dino display!!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I think that display looks awesome, FFF.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone wanting to get the larger 60" Triceratops? I've been going back and forth on my yard since I needed to know for certain they would be available so I can make a for sure plan for the yard and start creating! I called Home Depot and talked to a customer service representative and asked for an ETA! Looks like they are for sure being posted by the end of the month! They ordered 475 on September 6th and show them arriving on the 18th and then she said they post them about a week after that. I'm SOOOO Excited! Guess my main theme will be dinosaurs.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Anyone wanting to get the larger 60" Triceratops? I've been going back and forth on my yard since I needed to know for certain they would be available so I can make a for sure plan for the yard and start creating! I called Home Depot and talked to a customer service representative and asked for an ETA! Looks like they are for sure being posted by the end of the month! They ordered 475 on September 6th and show them arriving on the 28th and then she said the post them about a week after that. I'm SOOOO Excited! Guess my main theme will be dinosaurs.


I'm going to need details on your storage situation after the holiday.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Forhekset said:


> I'm going to need details on your storage situation after the holiday.


lol! Forhekset  We rent a 20x20' storage unit just for Halloween stuff! We change the yard display every year and my neighbors LOVE IT.... but think I'm nuts! You wouldn't believe how many times we get asked how we store all of it. There is just to many fun things to part with. We were originally going to bring back our Nightmare Before Christmas theme we did about 5 years ago, but instead we are doing "Jurassic Dark" and we will have a handpainted Jurassic Park jeep photo booth for everyone to use for pictures. This is how crazy our yard is... I think 90% of my Halloween is from Home Depot.


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

WOW! You change the theme every year? WOW! Gorgeous display.

The Home Depot near me ( North Georgia) has had the dinosaur and eggs for a couple weeks I think. Its seriously huge. I have no idea how small it breaks down but I can't imagine storing it with much else even in the storage unit unless it breaks down really small. The thought of hauling it in the back of a pickup down the road is pretty funny though!! Really liking that horse skeleton the way you've used it. NO, look away, don't do it, I can barely store what I have!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the photos of your yard past FunnyFreckledFrog. The Alien hanging upside down in your tree cracked me up. Need to remember to use our tree now that's it's finally grown big enough to hang stuff from...I had only though of the usual like lanterns, weeping willow tree strands, and creatures like bats and spiders though. Do you live in a warm area? I wish I could reliably decorate each year in nice weather. We just had two brief thunder/lightning storms pass through in the last two days (even heard some places that had lightning hit the ground started fires). So have no idea what this October 31 will bring...had the range from absolutely warm and perfect to cool but nice to bitterly cold and windy to rainy and bummer! Always makes me nervous what I will be comfortable setting up Halloween morning.

BTW I too had called Home Depot this morning about the larger Triceratops LOL!! Spoke to a girl who gave me the same basic info so chances are was the same person you spoke to. We have the Big T-Rex, hatchling and small triceratops and I added the Walmart velociraptor and looking forward to a mom for the small triceratops. Any more dinosaurs and we'll need to move to a house with a bigger yard! I'm only planning on using the big T-Rex for my monster movie theme this year though. Kind of have a good idea "weather-permitting" what next year's theme will be  and it should coordinate nicely with the 2018 summer release of the new Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom movie. Toby Jones will be in it and we loved him in Wayward Pines (Dr. Jenkins). Jeff Goldblum returns once again as Malcolm. I see that Chris Pratt and Bryce Dallas Howard are reprising their previous roles as well. James Cromwell is another favorite actor of mine in it.

Just can't get over how many stores are carrying dino stuff. Like the country has gone dino-crazy.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> lol! Forhekset  We rent a 20x20' storage unit just for Halloween stuff! We change the yard display every year and my neighbors LOVE IT.... but think I'm nuts! You wouldn't believe how many times we get asked how we store all of it. There is just to many fun things to part with. We were originally going to bring back our Nightmare Before Christmas theme we did about 5 years ago, but instead we are doing "Jurassic Dark" and we will have a handpainted Jurassic Park jeep photo booth for everyone to use for pictures. This is how crazy our yard is... I think 90% of my Halloween is from Home Depot.
> 
> View attachment 474377
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I kinda figured you had a storage unit before I even asked.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> lol! Forhekset  We rent a 20x20' storage unit just for Halloween stuff! We change the yard display every year and my neighbors LOVE IT.... but think I'm nuts! You wouldn't believe how many times we get asked how we store all of it. There is just to many fun things to part with. We were originally going to bring back our Nightmare Before Christmas theme we did about 5 years ago, but instead we are doing "Jurassic Dark" and we will have a handpainted Jurassic Park jeep photo booth for everyone to use for pictures. This is how crazy our yard is... I think 90% of my Halloween is from Home Depot.
> 
> View attachment 474377
> 
> ...



I love all your set ups Funny Freckled Frog. Would love to see more and some close ups, do you have an album set up ? Would like to see more of your aliens.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

tzgirls123 said:


> Oh boy, why does there have to be a 60" triceratops?!? Add that to the want list lol....I have no clue where I'm going to store all these Dino's!!


Our unfinished basement is half haloween and half Christmas No room for anything else ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Jezebel82 said:


> For anyone who bought the tree, have you had any trouble connecting the two trunk pieces? For the life of me I can't get them to connect. Does it connect in all 4 spots? I tried for an hour tonight and gave up. Gotta remember when it's time to set up for real this is definitely something to not leave for the last minute.


We bought 2 of them It took us 4 tries to get them together Look at the picture and position the one top piece into the bottom which actually faces the other way.. It has 2 pins inside and the bolts screws on the outside and then sits in the frame The limbs were all twisted together and it took awhile to do them They look great but now I have 2 trees sitting in my family room until Halloween cause Im not taking them apart ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

We got these trees and love them and they look really cool outside in the dark ~Pat


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, everyone! I am not all the way caught up with this thread yet since I've been offline & getting my daughter into kindergarten, but I did a quick search and nothing came up for it, so I thought I'd post this video of the Medusa lighted picture that we bought at Home Depot this year. 

Sorry it's sideways! We like her a lot & are thinking we will put her in our bathroom! LOL! She has a little sensor at the bottom middle. This video shows her with the plastic still on so she's sort of shiny. Funny thing - I posted a video online to a FB page and a few others replied that they were planning to put her in their bathrooms too!


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

We were on the home depot website today and bought the skeleton driven hearse and the skeleton large horse. I swore we were done But hubby has some medical issues and we have had to can El our 30 yr anniversary vacation so I figure there was some extra $$ I swear it's a Halloween addiction. ~Pat


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Assume you mean Today's Special Buy of the Day which seems to be 20% off on a number of halloween inflatables? Looks like 20 inflatables plus the 6 ft. Standing Scary Jack-O-Lantern Man. Don't think anyone posted about this and with only just over 4 Hours 21 minutes I'll mention it now. Free shipping too.

http://www.homedepot.com/SpecialBuy/SpecialBuyOfTheDay

Will change at midnight.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I went in with the intention of buying that really cool carriage with the skelly but the box for that thing is huge. I had to decide against buying it simply because I don't have nearly the room to keep the box. Sad but true. Oh well.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Assume you mean Today's Special Buy of the Day which seems to be 20% off on a number of halloween inflatables? Looks like 20 inflatables plus the 6 ft. Standing Scary Jack-O-Lantern Man. Don't think anyone posted about this and with only just over 4 Hours 21 minutes I'll mention it now. Free shipping too.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/SpecialBuy/SpecialBuyOfTheDay
> 
> Will change at midnight.


Looks like Home Depot is starting their sales. I got a notification today on Facebook about the glow-n-the-dark skeletons. Just $24.88, down from the regular 39.98. Free shipping with a $45 order.

I know a lot of people were looking at these and the price break should make it a no-brainer. I didn't really look at them that close to see how well they're made but if they can be painted or stained over, they would be a good alternative to the regular $30 skeletons.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> Looks like Home Depot is starting their sales. I got a notification today on Facebook about the glow-n-the-dark skeletons. Just $24.88, down from the regular 39.98. Free shipping with a $45 order.
> 
> I know a lot of people were looking at these and the price break should make it a no-brainer. I didn't really look at them that close to see how well they're made but if they can be painted or stained over, they would be a good alternative to the regular $30 skeletons.



Not seeing the sale price on the website on the skeletons. Is that only for in-store sales? I know the online and in-store are handled separately for inventory and pricing.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Not seeing the sale price on the website on the skeletons. Is that only for in-store sales? I know the online and in-store are handled separately for inventory and pricing.


Hmmm. It's showing up for me on the Halloween home page. Maybe you have to sign in or set your local store?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah, no it was there but further down the main halloween page.  Guess I need to check that page out more closely.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> lol! Forhekset  We rent a 20x20' storage unit just for Halloween stuff! We change the yard display every year and my neighbors LOVE IT.... but think I'm nuts! You wouldn't believe how many times we get asked how we store all of it. There is just to many fun things to part with. We were originally going to bring back our Nightmare Before Christmas theme we did about 5 years ago, but instead we are doing "Jurassic Dark" and we will have a handpainted Jurassic Park jeep photo booth for everyone to use for pictures. This is how crazy our yard is... I think 90% of my Halloween is from Home Depot.
> 
> View attachment 474377
> 
> ...


Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

where did you get the moon for the nbc theme?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Screaming Demons said:


> Looks like Home Depot is starting their sales. I got a notification today on Facebook about the glow-n-the-dark skeletons. Just $24.88, down from the regular 39.98. Free shipping with a $45 order.
> 
> I know a lot of people were looking at these and the price break should make it a no-brainer. I didn't really look at them that close to see how well they're made but if they can be painted or stained over, they would be a good alternative to the regular $30 skeletons.


Thank you! Just bought three. They are going on my roof with the HD T-Rex (with dragon wings) and the big lots dragon. It's a skeleton invasion this year!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Shockwave199 said:


> I went in with the intention of buying that really cool carriage with the skelly but the box for that thing is huge. I had to decide against buying it simply because I don't have nearly the room to keep the box. Sad but true. Oh well.


I thought you were exaggerating because the prop isn't really that big, but I looked at the box when I was in the store today and you're right - it's huge! It must not break down much at all.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Not seeing the sale price on the website on the skeletons. Is that only for in-store sales? I know the online and in-store are handled separately for inventory and pricing.


I bought one today in store for the sale price. It is the same as the "normal" one. I was thinking you could corpse or paint over it. I think it might be cool to do a partial corpse and leave some of the glow parts uncovered and use it for a radioactive/toxic waste display. Maybe a black light would make an eerie glow.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got my carriage put together put the little Donna the dead in the window I will have to cover the box she is standing on


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Screaming Demons said:


> I thought you were exaggerating because the prop isn't really that big, but I looked at the box when I was in the store today and you're right - it's huge! It must not break down much at all.


It breaks down but you do have a full size skelly in there to.
It is a beast to put figure out how to put it together but once you figure the scheme out it goes fast.
I am goin to leave it together tho ill forget by next yr how he goes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Mentioned this over on the CVS thread, but has anyone here noticed that the 2017 Home Depot 72 inch animated werewolf (wTray) looks like he could be from the same pack of werewolves as the 2017 CVS guy? The eye color is different and different body position and clothing but pretty much same face and teeth from I can tell. 

Home Depot (left), CVS (right)

















I have the Grandinroad father and son werewolves from a few years ago and last year added the identical HD father werewolf they carried then which I'll re-dress for a different look, but created my werewolf-gang pack that way. This Home Depot/CVS pairing could work out nice too for those that missed out on the Grandinroad/Home Depot ones. BTW if you are a CVS subscriber to their ExtraCare Rewards program, their email coupons can save you some off the CVS one. With a 30% off coupon it makes him only 48.99 there. I've had a few 30% off coupons so far from them, just used one Thursday on a triceratops they have (it retails for 34.99, even less than HD's small triceratops plus got the 10.50 discount, making him only 24.99 there ).

Here's a video of the CVS one:





Here's a video of the Home Depot one:


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

The CVS werewolf is like the 36inch animated standing werewolf at HD too.

Speaking of wolves--saw the 7ft gray standing werewolf at HD too. Much better than I'd expected. Limbs skinny but that's fixable. Movement mechanism seems sturdy. It's on my 'if I can get it on clearance' list.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Screaming Demons said:


> I thought you were exaggerating because the prop isn't really that big, but I looked at the box when I was in the store today and you're right - it's huge! It must not break down much at all.


We ordered it and it came in the mail The box is huge Havent taken it apart yet BUT we also ordered the skeleton horse and today when I opened it they didnt put parts c and d the back legs in the box and I got 4 front legs a and b and they are NOT interchangable so I emailed Home depot to see if they can mail me ack legs Im so annoyed At least I got it early enough but I dont want to rebox it and send it bck Its huge ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

halloween71 said:


> It breaks down but you do have a full size skelly in there to.
> It is a beast to put figure out how to put it together but once you figure the scheme out it goes fast.
> I am goin to leave it together tho ill forget by next yr how he goes.


I havent put mine together yet I dont know if I can store it together so I may have to put the carriage back in the box ~Pat


----------



## El Wray (Jul 5, 2017)

Hoping next Friday there will still be either the HD werewolf or the werewolf at Spirit in store but then I can't decide on which one to get.. What do you guys pick?


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

I have not been able to fall in love with the HD werewolf. The best thing about him is his volume. He just seems to be missing an element style-wise, plus I have other towering props this year with the same leg pose. I would only buy him at a good discount.

The Limb Ripper looks better, but it is a re-release so older design before everyone started added mouth motion, and I have the Lurching Werewolf which is similar with mouth motion.

I ended up getting the CVS werewolf for under $50 with 30% off coupon.


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

like LBC said, i also got the spirit one 3 years ago, it does look better, still on the skinny side but the arms , legs, head look great.
no mouth movement, and my sound never worked for more than 2 minutes.. hasn't in the last two years at all. but torso turns and eyes light up.

the home HD one has the cool head movement, great sound and mouth opens, but super skinny, even more so than the spirit one, I think with some works and imagination he could be beefed up nicely. he's cheaper to buy than the spirit one, well here anyways.

I'll probably end up selling mine and buying a really cool one in the near future, that or just make one myself


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I have been waiting patiently for home depot to put out halloween at the local stores. They originally said halloween merchandise would be pushed back 2 weeks due to focusing on disaster relief because of hurricane harvey. Now the two local stores are telling me they aren't doing halloween at all. But they are going to put out Christmas. I know one of them had halloween wrapped up on pallets weeks ago. Apparently they sent it out to make room for rebuilding supplies. If anyone in houston area knows of any home depots with halloween merchandise please let me know.


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

I got the 9 ft giant spider and set it up today just to see how it would look. It is great. I highly recommend it.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

20% off Special Buys today only include the 84" trees, search "Special Buys" to see all offers


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Deal of the Day - Sunday 9/24 - 25 halloween prop/decor items*

As lbc indicated above, today's Deal of the Day special buys have halloween items on sale. 25 of them. Worth a look in case you have one of them on your wishlist.

If you click on the Special Buy of the Day section under the Shop Halloween and Harvest photo, it will bring all 25 items up.

http://www.homedepot.com


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I see a lot of comments about props being too skinny. I totally agree. But here's a tip, HD or any garden center, Walmart too, sells some type of weed barrier fabric. It's stiff, cheap, black, extremely light weight and great for adding bulk to my props. Stuff it in clothes or add another layer or robe to a witch or whatever.
The cheap stuff is better. The more expensive stuff is like heavy plastic which weighs too much.
This is good: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Scotts-4-ft-x-100-ft-Landscape-Fabric-204256/203074619


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

They wont send me the back legs for the skeleton horse so I have to rebox it and bring it to home dept..GRRRRR Anyway I was wondering if I should buy the pony instead since its only 52 inches and it might be esier to handle and look better with the lighted hearse. They have ponies at the store I have to go to ~ Pat


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nypdwife, yeah sadly HD doesn't work that way with parts. When the big T-Rex I ordered online early in the season arrived at my local HD for pick up, it had a lot of damage. They held my T-Rex there instead of shipping him back thanks to the smart thinking of one of the sales associates. They then ordered replacement T-Rex to be sent to the store. When it arrived we checked the new T-Rex and one piece was off (can't recall if it was damaged or what was wrong with it) and we were able to switch out an undamaged good part from the first box so I ended up with a whole, undamaged T-Rex. Then they sent the damaged one back. I'd suggest you consider doing that yourself. _Be sure to get a receipt from them that you are leaving the Paid For bad one with them though_. In my case I hadn't signed off on the 1st T-Rex since we saw the damage before taking home. My card had been charged already and I had a wait of a few weeks before I had a T-Rex to take home but all worked out in the end and I left happily with my big T-Rex finally.

As for the pony. He's really small. Think miniature pony or large great dane size! Have you seen one in person? I could see putting maybe one of those 36-inch skeletons on him, but a full-size skeleton should you want a rider on him at some point in the future would look way oversized.

Here's a photo of the horse (L of T-Rex) and pony (R of T-Rex) that I took a few weeks ago. It's taken from behind but you can still get a good idea of the different in height.










If you really want the horse I would wait for a replacement if it needs to be sent out. You never know if this will be the last year HD carries him.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I keep checking the HD site hoping to see the 60in triceratops in stock. Called customer service online last week and they said he missed his delivery window (said she spoke to the manufacturer's rep) and was now listed as back ordered with nothing showing coming in to the warehouse. Due to the lateness of the season she didn't think it would be stocked this year. I'm still checking the site anyway but disappointed. It was the one dinosaur I still wanted, and Iplanned to use it as a "mommy" for the two small triceratops I picked up through CVS using a 30% off coupon (figured that helped save money to use on the bigger one when it came in). I love the sounds they make and think it gives a real Jurassic feel to a scene with them in it. Here's to hoping if not this year, then the big one is stocked next year.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The pony would probably work with the carriage the reg horse is way to big


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nypdwife, yeah sadly HD doesn't work that way with parts. When the big T-Rex I ordered online early in the season arrived at my local HD for pick up, it had a lot of damage. They held my T-Rex there instead of shipping him back thanks to the smart thinking of one of the sales associates. They then ordered replacement T-Rex to be sent to the store. When it arrived we checked the new T-Rex and one piece was off (can't recall if it was damaged or what was wrong with it) and we were able to switch out an undamaged good part from the first box so I ended up with a whole, undamaged T-Rex. Then they sent the damaged one back. I'd suggest you consider doing that yourself. _Be sure to get a receipt from them that you are leaving the Paid For bad one with them though_. In my case I hadn't signed off on the 1st T-Rex since we saw the damage before taking home. My card had been charged already and I had a wait of a few weeks before I had a T-Rex to take home but all worked out in the end and I left happily with my big T-Rex finally.
> 
> As for the pony. He's really small. Think miniature pony or large great dane size! Have you seen one in person? I could see putting maybe one of those 36-inch skeletons on him, but a full-size skeleton should you want a rider on him at some point in the future would look way oversized.
> 
> ...



I took the horse back and they had two horses in the store one put together no box and one still in the box But they did have the pony and ys it is small The horse is really awesome and big...BUT I was buying it to "pull"the hearse with the skeleton driver which they also had set up.. I think the big horse would be too big in front of the hearse so I bought the pony Have not unboxed him yet and Im hoping he looks good with the hearse.. I did love tat horse and the big dinasaur Trex is big and beautiful too... But I settled for the hearse and the pony.. We also got the jack skellington from Spirit and the pumpkin man from Costco so Ive blown the budget LOL ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I keep checking the HD site hoping to see the 60in triceratops in stock. Called customer service online last week and they said he missed his delivery window (said she spoke to the manufacturer's rep) and was now listed as back ordered with nothing showing coming in to the warehouse. Due to the lateness of the season she didn't think it would be stocked this year. I'm still checking the site anyway but disappointed. It was the one dinosaur I still wanted, and Iplanned to use it as a "mommy" for the two small triceratops I picked up through CVS using a 30% off coupon (figured that helped save money to use on the bigger one when it came in). I love the sounds they make and think it gives a real Jurassic feel to a scene with them in it. Here's to hoping if not this year, then the big one is stocked next year.


They had a big dino in th leesburg Halloween section in Virginia
I bet there are some someplace Maybe all all the local HD around your state ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

halloween71 said:


> The pony would probably work with the carriage the reg horse is way to big


Yes when I brought the horse back and saw the hearse set up I thought so too..Do love the horse though but it saved me some money settling for the pony ~Pat


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nypdwife said:


> They had a big dino in th leesburg Halloween section in Virginia
> I bet there are some someplace Maybe all all the local HD around your state ~Pat


Hi Pat, I think you might be thinking of the big T-Rex not the large Triceratops (he's the one that looks kind of like a rhino a bit...but with 2 horns). The larger triceratops is not suppose to be in stores and doesn't have a store SKU.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hi Pat, I think you might be thinking of the big T-Rex not the large Triceratops (he's the one that looks kind of like a rhino a bit...but with 2 horns). The larger triceratops is not suppose to be in stores and doesn't have a store SKU.


 Yes your right Would be cool to have a big 2 horned Momma Triceratops,,, I did like the babies in their eggs When you pushed the bottons they wee all growling very cool in the store `Pat


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Nypdwife, what if you replace the skeleton driver with a smaller one? Might help make the proportions look right.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I keep checking the HD site hoping to see the 60in triceratops in stock. Called customer service online last week and they said he missed his delivery window (said she spoke to the manufacturer's rep) and was now listed as back ordered with nothing showing coming in to the warehouse. Due to the lateness of the season she didn't think it would be stocked this year. I'm still checking the site anyway but disappointed. It was the one dinosaur I still wanted, and Iplanned to use it as a "mommy" for the two small triceratops I picked up through CVS using a 30% off coupon (figured that helped save money to use on the bigger one when it came in). I love the sounds they make and think it gives a real Jurassic feel to a scene with them in it. Here's to hoping if not this year, then the big one is stocked next year.


GRAB YOURS NOW!!!! Looks like things may be looking up... YAHOO!!! I just ordered one for home delivery of Oct 10th!! I'm stoked.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> GRAB YOURS NOW!!!! Looks like things may be looking up... YAHOO!!! I just ordered one for home delivery of Oct 10th!! I'm stoked.



Ha. I checked HD first thing this a.m., saw it, ordered it and then sent you a PM and then came here to post. See you were up before me and already did so! 

BTW the order page does say it's back ordered and expected to ship on 10/8 and deliveries to my area are listed for 10/13-10/17 home ship or 10/13-10/18 to my store, but the specified delivery range given to me was actually 10/4 - 10/10. Go figure that. Maybe because I was signed up a while ago to be on their wait list? Anyway I did arrange for in-store pick up not knowing how big the box will be or if it will be raining by then. Glad to know it's a real product this year and probably the last prop I'll be buying. Happy to be done.

People should know that while it can be shipped to your house or to your local store for pick up (free delivery on him), he does _*not*_ have a Store SKU and won't be stocked in the store from everything I've been told. Keeping fingers crossed it arrives undamaged unlike my first Big T-Rex. One of the good things about ordering for pick up at the store (although I wonder how careful they are with it, but then same can be said for UPS--my horse box was damaged when delivered), is that you can check it there before accepting it and if there's a problem they can arrange through online customer service to send another one and hold onto the damaged one until the replacement arrives. No lugging from home to the store for a return and if they hold onto the first box and a part needs to be swapped out, they can do it then and there for you...which is what happened with my Big T-Rex.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Glad to know it's a real product this year and probably the last prop I'll be buying.


You just jinxed yourself! You know how that goes.

It sure does seem that a lot of the props are being dragged along this season doesn't it? I saw that the Big Lots dragon, that everyone has given up on, is back in stock too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> You just jinxed yourself! You know how that goes.
> 
> It sure does seem that a lot of the props are being dragged along this season doesn't it? I saw that the Big Lots dragon, that everyone has given up on, is back in stock too.



LOL I hope not! 

That's a good sign I think if props are being restocked. Means stuff is selling out and there's still interest. Encouraging I would think for halloween sales this year and next year's store ordering. We were told HD had ordered 475 units of this size triceratops so it will be interesting to see if it sells out. I'm really excited to do a jurassic park type haunt setting next year and get to use them all then. I really think the kids will enjoy listening to the dino sounds as they walk through the yard.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

This is the email I received from HD this morning regarding the 60in triceratops:

_"Unfortunately, the below item is still out of stock. It was originally estimated to arrive by October 8, 2017, but there's been an unexpected delay in getting it restocked. Our apologies for the inconvenience this may cause. 

We'll ship your item as soon as it's available and you'll receive an email with tracking details. Your payment won't be processed until then.

If the item is not available by November 9, 2017, it will be canceled from your order.
If you'd prefer to keep the order open beyond this date, or if you'd rather cancel now, please call Home Depot Online Customer Support at 1-800-430-3376 or send us a message.

Thank you,
The Home Depot Team"_

Now I'm torn about what to do. I'm planning to set up this weekend, leaving a space for the Triceratops in my display. Do I hold out hope that it will arrive before Halloween? Or cancel the order and use the $ for something else? I'd hate to have an empty space, but I'd hate to rearrange lighting, placement of other props, etc even more. Ugh.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

CJSimon said:


> This is the email I received from HD this morning regarding the 60in triceratops:
> 
> _"Unfortunately, the below item is still out of stock. It was originally estimated to arrive by October 8, 2017, but there's been an unexpected delay in getting it restocked. Our apologies for the inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> ...



When did you ordered yours? That's interesting because I placed my order on the first day in the morning it became available to order online, Sept 30, and just double checked my email account again but haven't received anything from them about a delay. Wonder if FunnyFreckledFrog received an email as we both placed our order that morning. I'll definitely be checking my email account more often and my HD account as well. 

Curious if only a partial order came in and they can't fill all their orders right now and filling what they have in the order they were received, which is why I'm curious when you ordered yours. Just the other day, Tues., 10/3 @ 9:23am I spoke with Customer Service by phone because I received the following email, sent to one of my other email accounts than the one my order was placed on, telling me that the Big Triceratops was in stock now and I could order it (apparently generated from a waitlist they put me on one of the times I called about it's availability):










So I checked my order status with HD and hadn't seen it as shipping yet. So that prompted my call. Was told "it's on backorder and I could expect it between the 6th and 11th (my original order delivery info)". I told her about the email I received and try as I might I couldn't get any further clarification. She just keep reading from a script over and over (same sentence each time). I gave up and just hung up. 

I can sympathize with not knowing what to do. I kind of feel that way every year not knowing whether to go ahead with my original plans of whether it Rainy Day Plan B. I'm not planning on using momma triceratops this year so it's not as much of a concern for me and glad at least they don't charge your account until it ships. I suppose if you haven't already, you could order a Velociraptor from Walmart. He's pretty cool and could fill the space.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Confusion over whether the item is shipping Yet or Not.*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> When did you ordered yours? That's interesting because I placed my order on the first day in the morning it became available to order online, Sept 30, and just double checked my email account again but haven't received anything from them about a delay. Wonder if FunnyFreckledFrog received an email as we both placed our order that morning. I'll definitely be checking my email account more often and my HD account as well.
> 
> Curious if only a partial order came in and they can't fill all their orders right now and filling what they have in the order they were received, which is why I'm curious when you ordered yours. Just the other day, Tues., 10/3 @ 9:23am I spoke with Customer Service by phone because I received the following email, sent to one of my other email accounts than the one my order was placed on, telling me that the Big Triceratops was in stock now and I could order it (apparently generated from a waitlist they put me on one of the times I called about it's availability):
> 
> ...


My HD account still shows it on back order BTW.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

I ordered mine on 9/30, but very late in the evening. Got an email 10/1/17 that said it was back ordered, but would ship by 10/8/17. Then I got the email saying that it was delayed today.

I think I'm just going to go with the big t-rex, the egg/baby and I did go ahead and get the Velociraptor from Walmart. Those, along with my skellies dressed as Jurassic Park characters should be enough to fill my relatively small space.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I got the same email early this a.m. that you did CJSimon.


----------



## El Wray (Jul 5, 2017)

Does anyone know when HD starts discounting their Halloween goods? Really want to get a chainsaw for my Leatherface prop but was hoping they'd have a coupon of some sort for it. Should I just say screw it and buy it asap or think there will be some left after Halloween or close to it?

EDIT: Also does anyone have any experience with the projectors from HD or Wal-Mart and the quality? If there's any available after the big day I might splurge on one for next year's haunt.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I got the same email early this a.m. that you did CJSimon.


I just cancelled my order. I'll keep checking the site to see if it shows up as available. But for now I've taken it out of the design plan.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

El Wray said:


> Does anyone know when HD starts discounting their Halloween goods? Really want to get a chainsaw for my Leatherface prop but was hoping they'd have a coupon of some sort for it. Should I just say screw it and buy it asap or think there will be some left after Halloween or close to it?
> 
> EDIT: Also does anyone have any experience with the projectors from HD or Wal-Mart and the quality? If there's any available after the big day I might splurge on one for next year's haunt.


 A lot of things are already available for 25 to 30 percent off but if you want deep discounts you need to wait until maybe a week after Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

El Wray said:


> Does anyone know when HD starts discounting their Halloween goods? Really want to get a chainsaw for my Leatherface prop but was hoping they'd have a coupon of some sort for it. Should I just say screw it and buy it asap or think there will be some left after Halloween or close to it?
> 
> EDIT: Also does anyone have any experience with the projectors from HD or Wal-Mart and the quality? If there's any available after the big day I might splurge on one for next year's haunt.



I don't think anyone's halloween crystal ball can say whether your store will sell out of the chainsaws before they get marked down. My experience over the years is that this item generally goes quickly. Some HDs have a larger inventory than others too, so really impossible to say. 

Home Depot every day runs a new Deal of the Day or Hot Buy of the Day or whatever they call it that will occasionally have halloween items listed. I posted about one earlier in this thread where they had some 20+ props listed that day. Not all props and just a subset of what they carry. You can always check that hoping the chain saw comes up I guess. 

As for deep sales of the WindowFX projector, based on the upload date of the photos I posted, these probably didn't go to 50% off until end of the year. _The projectors also feature Xmas scenes so they stick around at full price until after Christmas. _Then around 1/3/17 someone here gave a heads up about stores having a 75% off sale so I went in search of them (the date of sales is up to the manager at that store from what they told me so it can be hit or miss what sale you will find between stores as I found out) and I found one store with a large projector inventory and marked down then to 75% off (17.50). Picked up a few for me and for my friend and when I went back for someone else they were already sold out. Another store I checked on the same day still had a few of them at 50% off (34.50).

The version of WindowFXs that they are selling this year is different from the one from last year (that was USB and SD card with external speaker output). This year there are 2 models and the Plus version has USB (no SD card) and Bluetooth to work with bluetooth speakers. Otherwise basically looks like the same projector as far as specs I think. I'm using one of the projectors I bought last year in this year's haunt. Our outdoors lighting situation now is very dark since they switched out our streetlights to LED, and I think the WindowFX works well or certainly well enough in my lighting situation. Others have made a similar comment about use at their house. If you search for WindowFX on here there should be reviews of it. The projector has a lot of setting adjustments for how the image gets projected and I think for it's price point is a decent projector. For our quick Halloween set up it's so nice not to have to drag out the old DVD player and hook up all the cables to the higher end projectors we use to borrow in past years to use for this. Love the convenience of the USB/SD card on our model. If you need speakers for your use the new Pro with bluetooth adds even more convenience. 

If you are able to get one on sale after the Christmas holiday, that would be the best time to buy a couple for singing pumpkins, window or door projections. I'm using mine this year as part of a monster movie drive-in. Here's a test run set up we did. Remember very minimal lighting from street lights or other sources but you can see some with the right side of the garage being more lit than the left. The screen we projected it on was the one supplied with the kit and since it was just a test run didn't bother to get rid of the folds. I downloaded and tweeked a trailer from the internet and it's playing from the SD card in the projector which was set up on the hood of one of our cars. Can be a pretty versatile unit. If you are going to buy one I'd recommend the Pro version over the mini version they are also selling for the added projection versatility it has over the other model.


















You should also know that the larger the projection size and distance from the projector to the screen, the less sharp quality you will get as the lumens from the light source isn't comparable to a higher end projector. Whether this works for you really depends on your ambient lighting where you want to use it and how your set up is. I think for most casual haunters on here it's a pretty good, low cost projector.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

has any body had issues with the orange/green fire and ice lights from HD? i bought one yesterday and it already doesnt work. its spinning and giving off a tiny amount of light but not really putting out the ammount of light that it should. ill be swapping it out tmw


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

SilentRaven said:


> has any body had issues with the orange/green fire and ice lights from HD? i bought one yesterday and it already doesnt work. its spinning and giving off a tiny amount of light but not really putting out the ammount of light that it should. ill be swapping it out tmw


 Not this year but in years past I have I just returned the one I got that doesn't spin right. Yours probably has a bad led.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I try every year to expand the different displays we offer in our haunt.....(still buying a 5 foot tall skeleton every year). So this year I went all out on the Egyptian display ...had to have that light up mummy from HD to go along with the other 2 mummies from Grandin Road. I'm doing a museum room full of relics for Dracula's Castle.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Matt12378 said:


> Not this year but in years past I have I just returned the one I got that doesn't spin right. Yours probably has a bad led.


So I swapped it out for another light of the same kind got home worked fine had it plugged in the yard and now the same issue. The thing is spinning but no lights are coming out. Could it possibly be the extension cord I'm running it off of?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

SilentRaven said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > Not this year but in years past I have I just returned the one I got that doesn't spin right. Yours probably has a bad led.
> ...


 My orange and green one work great in terms of light output. If it worked inside your house and not outside I would say it's probably a bad extension cord or a bad outlet.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

i tested it inside before putting it outside. when i put it outside it was working but it was still light out so waited about an hour to see how it looked after dark. when i went out to check on it it was dead. still spinning but no light. and now it wont turn on in the house either... im stumped i can't seem to find any body else with this problem online. do you know how to check to see if the tiny fuses are still good? oh and every thing else plugged into that cord (simple string lights) still work


----------



## Hallowtim (Sep 20, 2017)

CJSimon said:


> I just cancelled my order. I'll keep checking the site to see if it shows up as available. But for now I've taken it out of the design plan.


Forget it. It is the 18”.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hallowtim said:


> Check your local HD. I have 4 near me and they all have at least 4 in stock right now.


Wish that were true but the triceratops we're waiting on is the 60-inch version not the 17-inch Home Accent Holiday one that the stores are stocking. The larger one isn't being sold in the stores, just online. Which BTW after sending out the notices of the shipping delay they finally after a few days prevented people from ordering it. Now it's officially listed again as "Out of Stock Online" and "Not Sold in Stores". Seemed silly to say it was on back order with no delivery date and still take orders and payment info from people.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/60-in-Animated-Triceratops-with-LED-Illuminated-Eyes-7342-60804/303094518


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

SilentRaven said:


> i tested it inside before putting it outside. when i put it outside it was working but it was still light out so waited about an hour to see how it looked after dark. when i went out to check on it it was dead. still spinning but no light. and now it wont turn on in the house either... im stumped i can't seem to find any body else with this problem online. do you know how to check to see if the tiny fuses are still good? oh and every thing else plugged into that cord (simple string lights) still work


 BTW I know gemmy the lightshow manufacturers have some that have a fuse and some that don't. if your light has a fuse all you have to do is slide the little compartment open on the plug of the projection light that houses the fuse and see if it's bad. The best way to tell if it's bad is to look to see if the metal strip is broken or completely black or both if it is your going to have to replace it with the correct sized fuse. One extra should have came with the light. 
There's always the chance that Home Depot got a bad bunch and there all bad. I don't know good luck.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wish that were true but the triceratops we're waiting on is the 60-inch version not the 17-inch Home Accent Holiday one that the stores are stocking. The larger one isn't being sold in the stores, just online. Which BTW after sending out the notices of the shipping delay they finally after a few days prevented people from ordering it. Now it's officially listed again as "Out of Stock Online" and "Not Sold in Stores". Seemed silly to say it was on back order with no delivery date and still take orders and payment info from people.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/60-in-Animated-Triceratops-with-LED-Illuminated-Eyes-7342-60804/303094518


And, even though I called on Friday and cancelled my order, my card was charged today. It's also showing as available again on their website. Ugh, now I have to sit on hold again while I try to get this straightened out. Get it together, Home Depot.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

CJSimon said:


> Ghost of Spookie said:
> 
> 
> > Wish that were true but the triceratops we're waiting on is the 60-inch version not the 17-inch Home Accent Holiday one that the stores are stocking. The larger one isn't being sold in the stores, just online. Which BTW after sending out the notices of the shipping delay they finally after a few days prevented people from ordering it. Now it's officially listed again as "Out of Stock Online" and "Not Sold in Stores". Seemed silly to say it was on back order with no delivery date and still take orders and payment info from people.
> ...


 At this point I would just wait for Halloween clearance sales. 
Home Depot usually has 75 percent off after Halloween and you never know maybe they'll have want I really want the T Rex !


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> CJSimon said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of Spookie said:
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

CJSimon said:


> And, even though I called on Friday and cancelled my order, my card was charged today. It's also showing as available again on their website. Ugh, now I have to sit on hold again while I try to get this straightened out. Get it together, Home Depot.



Hey, thanks for the heads up!! I just checked my account and my order is processing. I'm happy! Looks like I better find storage space for him. So what are you going to do about your order now...cancel it or let it ship? My original ship estimate was 10/6-10/11 and I don't think it will make it to my local store by tomorrow but shouldn't be far behind. I just don't understand how they couldn't know when it was due to come in. Maybe it was held up in customs or something like that. Monday I placed an ebay order for several Jurassic World badges I'll use when I do my dino lab theme, so the momma was the last major piece to my setup. Toughest part was deciding if I wanted badges for Jurrasic Park or World but since the movie coming out next year is JW decided that was the one to go with. One of the badges is for a Lab Technician in the Embryo Lab so felt it was perfect given my nesting dinos. That will be me, hubby will be the Park Ranger (he's not into dressing up so shouldn't be too much of a costume for him). I'll probably do heavy card stock VIP badges for the ToT guests to the Embryo lab.

While there's a possibility it _could_ go on to a sale price we know it's not going in stores and for the $99 I'm just glad to know my triceratops family (mom and 2 youngsters) will be complete. And best of all I am all done buying props. The shopping use to be fun going around to Home Goods and such and I found over the years that I started shopping earlier in the year, ordering more online to be shipped or picked up, and really have enough now to enjoy and put together a lot of different scenes as my interest and the weather dictate. Kind of a relief in many ways. This was the last guy I really wanted to round out what I have so really glad he showed up this year.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes! I received charged card info on my 60" Triceratops as well.. I'm stoked, as we have been working tirelessly on our "Jurassic Dark" section of our yard and needed that one extra Dino to complete the look! I'm so excited and hope I really do receive it! Mom will go in the orange circle by her babies! Can anyone message info on how to make picture albums?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sign in and click on your name at the top of the page right after Welcome. It will take you to your profile page I think it's called. Look down the left side and after Friends you'll see Albums, and kind of next to it More. Click on More and on the far right margin of the window you'll see Create New Album. That should get you started.

You can name your album, add descriptions, set your viewing preferences, pick an album cover and create more albums as needed. To add a photo from your album in your post, copy the BB Code text you see when you view the photo at full size (click on photo in album and you'll see the options). The BB Code starts with , and make sure you copy all the text or it won't bring up the photo.

A big plus to forum members is using the albums here as they stay with your posts unless you delete them. We've probably all encounter threads with placeholders instead of photos that people who linked their Photobucket images to their post had done. Photobucket recently decided if,you wanted to link your own photos to other sites, like HF, you had to pay quite a bit after the fact to have that access now. Really sucked and left most not wanting to pay and left our threads especially tutorials without illustrative photos. Each photo storage site has different rules on linking to your photos on other sites so setting up albums here solves the missing photos issue.

BTW don't edit the text description you type in once you've posted the photo to a thread as it will confuse the software and not post the photo as a result (essentially sees it as not the same photo link any more. learned this the hard way on a old post). If you need to make a change to your photo description, add it as a Comment to your photo instead.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Curious what kind of lights did you add to the top of the PVC on the fence poles?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm wondering how big a box this mama triceratops is going to be. The head looks big and I'm guessing the body skeleton/rib cage is all one piece, legs and tail probably separate. BTW just got my email from HD saying it was on its way to the store for pick up.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Curious what kind of lights did you add to the top of the PVC on the fence poles?


We used these solar lights to help save on power. They add a very cool effect! 

Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07194RX9B/ref=ya_aw_oh_bia_dp?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> We used these solar lights to help save on power. They add a very cool effect!
> 
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07194RX9B/ref=ya_aw_oh_bia_dp?ie=UTF8&psc=1



What a great idea. I've seen path lights like those but never gave them a second thought. Did these just completely slide into your pvc without any need to anchor somehow? I'd probably add some red cellophane to the lights windows but I really like the design of these over the more traditional shades I usually see. I'll have to keep an eye out for a design like these.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> What a great idea. I've seen path lights like those but never gave them a second thought. Did these just completely slide into your pvc without any need to anchor somehow? I'd probably add some red cellophane to the lights windows but I really like the design of these over the more traditional shades I usually see. I'll have to keep an eye out for a design like these.


I would definitely just watch for them on Amazon. I'm sure they will restock.  So they are a tich bigger then the pvc pipe but my husband just screwed them together so they stayed steady. Worked like a charm.  I'm curious if you have a date of when you will receive your triceratop... I'm dying to see it!!! I really hope it's Animated and mines set to arrive on the 17th. Wish I could have chose a faster shipping method as I'm trying to get on somd local haunts/news for prizes. Wahoo!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I would definitely just watch for them on Amazon. I'm sure they will restock.  So they are a tich bigger then the pvc pipe but my husband just screwed them together so they stayed steady. Worked like a charm.  I'm curious if you have a date of when you will receive your triceratop... I'm dying to see it!!! I really hope it's Animated and mines set to arrive on the 17th. Wish I could have chose a faster shipping method as I'm trying to get on somd local haunts/news for prizes. Wahoo!



Will do. Won't need for the dino park and lab until next year's haunt so can wait it out. Thanks, I like the look and it just seems to be made for it.

When is my big Triceratops coming? Well according to the HD site, Oct. 11 (*don't think so! since it's the 12th* but the graph shows it on it's way and no longer processing). The tracking provided in my email ship notice says to the store by Tues 10/24! I'm sure it will be here before then but who knows . Again I'm not in a hurry for it but do want to examine it ASAP in case there's damage and I need a replacement before it's sold out. Who knows if it will be offered again next year. The HD site Order tracking is probably the one I'll keep checking. In the past with things I ordered for delivery, it showed arriving before I got my email.


















I'll mention some other things I have already or on order to use with my HD dino theme in case people are wondering what to do with theirs. Yesterday I received the badges for myself, hubby and ToTers. Nicely done. Bought off ebay. Might order another Lab badge to hang on a lab coat that will be included on the Spirit Halloween Coat Rack Monster. While my haunt is tame I do like to sometimes include a little surprise.  Should be able to use some of my Monster Lab items for this Embryo Lab too so that will be nice.










My Warning Sign for electrified fence should be here Saturday. Also have a Velociraptor Danger sign on order. For a planned haunt scare, will have a hanging "crate" of velociraptors using "the claws" sticking out of the crate, and inside, a shaker mechanism to give the crate some movement when triggered.










Another thing planned will be some type of display with museum replica dino claws and teeth that the kids can see and touch along with an image of the dino they came from. Geoworld makes a nice Dino Claws Collection of 6 claws and they also have a few individual teeth replicas sold on cards as part of their "the Dinosaur Museum Collection".

*So sorry* these photos are appearing so humongous on my laptop (at least not out of proportion on my iPhone). With the changes that were made to our HF Albums, I never know what my photos are going to look like even when I rescale and save the image to the HF album as "small". No need for glasses on to see these I guess!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Will do. Won't need for the dino park and lab until next year's haunt so can wait it out. Thanks, I like the look and it just seems to be made for it.
> 
> When is my big Triceratops coming? Well according to the HD site, Oct. 11 (*don't think so! since it's the 12th* but the graph shows it on it's way and no longer processing). The tracking provided in my email ship notice says to the store by Tues 10/24! I'm sure it will be here before then but who knows . Again I'm not in a hurry for it but do want to examine it ASAP in case there's damage and I need a replacement before it's sold out. Who knows if it will be offered again next year. The HD site Order tracking is probably the one I'll keep checking. In the past with things I ordered for delivery, it showed arriving before I got my email.
> 
> ...


make sure you post pics this year i can not wait to see your set up


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> make sure you post pics this year i can not wait to see your set up



Dino world is next year. Got to make sure I put all this stuff for it in one place that I can find next year though! Hopefully I'll get everything done I need to for this year's Monster Movie Drive-In. Only 3 weekends left and with allergies and asthma haven't been wanting to be outside with our air quality from the Napa/Sonoma fires being poor. Some stuff I can do inside to get ready but really need outdoor time. Wednesday was _really_ smoky where I'm at and they are saying the winds up there are expected to be strong again this weekend. At least I have a home to decorate unlike so many up there.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

Home Depot is not helping with my holiday anxiety. I've wanted that gargantuan spider since I first saw it. I held off ordering it, in hopes it might go on sale, but it hasn't to date. So I decided not to wait any longer and risk it being out of stock or not arriving on time. I ordered it on the 11th, stated that shipping expected to arrive at the store on the 13th. It didn't arrive. Every time I check the status, the date keeps getting pushed further and further away. Went from the 13th, to the 16th, to the 20th and now it's not due to arrive until the 26th. Maybe I should stop checking the shipping status...


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

My local Home Depot had the 9ft Spider and the T-Rex and a lot else in store for 30% on Sunday


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow lbc that is a nice discount on those if your store had it in stock. Most of my local stores only have 1 in stock right now, at least according to the website. I ordered back in July and paid 299.00 and see they raised the price to 328.00 at some point after I bought mine.

Yeah mraymer, that's always tough knowing when to jump in on price/availability/shipping. If something is a major piece of my display or something I think could sell out and/or not come back, I've tended to just order or pick up early in the season and not look back on the price. You also never know when something will end up being defective or damaged (my 1st Big T-Rex) and needs to get replaced. Or when your life-size skeleton horse gets delivered by UPS to the wrong house! That was a nail biter hoping someone didn't steal it off someone's porch before UPS could figure out what address he had left it at. Hope your spider arrives in time to use this year.

BTW I keep checking on my momma triceratops every day. Nothing has changed on my status on either of the two screens in the photos I posted above. At some point this week I'll probaby call them if the green bar on the order status hasn't moved. Still finding it hard to believe the warehouse is in Calif and it won't make it to my store until the 24th.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

lbc said:


> My local Home Depot had the 9ft Spider and the T-Rex and a lot else in store for 30% on Sunday


The closest store to me that has the spider is 78 miles away, too far away for me to drive when I can get it shipped closer. All of the local stores had the T-Rex, but none of them had the spider.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

I didn't get the spider, the box was just too big. But I did get the werewolf for 129 less $10 coupon. 2 stores by me had spiders, one store had 3 of them, two boxed T-Rex, and about 10 hatchlings


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

SilentRaven said:


> i tested it inside before putting it outside. when i put it outside it was working but it was still light out so waited about an hour to see how it looked after dark. when i went out to check on it it was dead. still spinning but no light. and now it wont turn on in the house either... im stumped i can't seem to find any body else with this problem online. do you know how to check to see if the tiny fuses are still good? oh and every thing else plugged into that cord (simple string lights) still work


update on the green orange lights issue. i ended up swapping out 3 different lights and they all died, i guess thats why they are only $13 and the rest are $20? but i finally swapped out the green for a purple one and this one works fine, same cords and everything. i guess the green/orange ones are just faulty so they are selling them at a lower cost.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well this momma triceratops is turning out to be quite a saga. Will try to keep it brief in case any of you are seeing something similar on your end of your order and not sure what is going on.

Recap: the email sent confirming shipment of the Momma Triceratops on 10/11 had a Tracking link with a DRP# and showing it would be at my store by 10/24. My HD online Order Status showed 10/11 delivery target, but still on it's way. OK so I've been patiently waiting. This morning I get a call from someone supposedly at my local HD saying "there were no items in my local store". While my order wasn't referenced at any point, I assumed this had to be my momma triceratops order since it was the only thing outstanding I'm waiting for from there. The guy was hard to understand, rather broken English with asian accent. I called the store directly hoping to speak to someone else and reached a lady in Customer Service who confirmed the earlier call was made, and she said that that item couldn't be ordered and there weren't any in any of the stores around here. I told her I knew that as it was only an Online item and I had already ordered it online and it was being shipped to the store and I had confirmation. She said no it can't be ordered. I said I didn't understand the call telling me it couldn't be ordered, it was already ordered. She just hung up on me at that point leaving me scratching my head and wondering what the heck this was all about.

So pulled up all my communications with HD online and called Onlines customer service. At first told it was back ordered. Then spoke to someone after saying I had an existing order and explained the calls I received. After some checking and speaking with a Resolution Specialist giving them the DRP# I had for tracking, they said it apparently was lost in transit. The couldn't call the factory it came from as it's all robotic so no one to speak to (I'm not looking forward to this robotic world that people are trying to create). But apparently the story is it had been pulled to ship and no shipper (3rd party to bring to local store) picked it up so it's declared lost in transit. No idea where the one tagged for me went or any way to trace it. However, I was told they can schedule another one to go out for me to my store, so she set up that new order (I've already been billed for the first one as it had "shipped"). Told the new delivery date will be 10/23, interestingly one day _earlier_ than the anticipated delivery date I posted about above. 

The new "order" is showing up on my HD account attached to the first one (similar to when my replacement order for the damaged T-Rex was placed). The rep said I'd be getting an email again with all confirming info which I guess I'll get when the order is actually processed. 










If you ordered this guy, I'd keep an eye on your Order Status and call if it doesn't seem to have moved in the timeline. Hopefully I'm the only one affected by this type of problem but if not pursue getting it replaced ASAP while apparently there are still units in the warehouse (couldn't tell me where that was) to ship out despite saying it's still back ordered. If there was an emoji for pulling your hair out, I'd be posting it now! Has me wishing I would have had it shipped UPS--at least it has trackable tracking.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK so get this. Maybe an hour after I arranged for a replacement order with online I get a call this time from the customer service manager at my local HD, and she tells me that they made a mistake and sorry for the confusion but my triceratops IS at the store and can be picked up. They have it and she thinks it came in yesterday. OK said I'd be over to check it out for any damage and bring it home. I asked how large the box was, hoping they didn't confused it with the smaller triceratops, and I wanted to make sure it would fit in the car I had to use today. She said it says 40.6 x 15 x 14.6 in and weighs just over 10 pounds. OK knew it would fit in the back seat at least. Told her NOT to cancel the replacement that Online Customer Service had placed until we checked this one over first.

Success! 


























Turns out this dinosaur does NOT come with batteries in it, at least mine didn't. Checked the battery compartment in the store before signing for it since the big T-rex did have batteries in it and this guy's Try Me did nothing and wanted to avoid taking it home if it had batteries and wasn't working. In-store Customer Service called Online CS about the second order showing up on the store computer as she was confused by the whole thing, and I ended up getting on the phone with them to make sure they understood the whole picture. After things checked out, I signed for it and got it loaded into the car. It took up pretty much the entire length of the back seat of our full-size car. 

Since I'm not using my dinos this year I didn't want to cut the zip ties holding their bodies and their tails all together, so here's what they look like bundled up next to each other for some perspective. I think the mom with two babies following her set up on the lawn next year will look great.










Good luck with your orders... they really are here now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Home Depot Online has select items at 30% off (thru 10/26). Among the items listed is the 60-inch Triceratops -- Only Available Online, no store SKU. Since I just picked him up a few days ago on Tuesday, I called online customer service and asked if they would honor the sale price (seemed to remember from last year that Online will do so since they never know when the sales will happen or things come in) and they did and I'm getting the credit to my card. As I recall if you buy something in-store as opposed to order online for pick up to the store, they don't credit you especially on seasonal items. 

There's some autumn items listed in this sale but a lot of Gemmy lighting and a number of props so worth a look. Looks like Free shipping on this stuff too.

Oh and since some of you expressed disappointment of missing out on the skeleton horse's bridle, two of those with the face mask and horse blanket are listed in this sale; not the one with the saddle unfortunately but that might not matter to you if you are just looking for the headstall and reins for a bare back setting. The red blanket version is actually on sale at 42% off instead of the 30% and sale thru 27th on this particular item. I ordered the red one at 17.48 for a medieval theme use. Felt the color would show up better lit at night than the black one and nice it was cheaper too .

Black cloak: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dress-Up...g-Mask-Black-Cloak-Bride-7342-17949/301502302
Red cloak: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dress-Up...ing-Mask-Red-Cloak-Bride-7342-17948/301502298

REMINDER on the Horse Bridles--they are only available online. No store SKU on these.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I hadn't bought anything expensive or large for a few years. Finally couldn't resist the temptation. I didn't get any resistance from my son either.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice find Doto this late in the season! And looks like that's one happy kid knowing it's coming home with him . I don't think my store ever had one in. I've seen photos of that guy built early on in the season and he is tremendous. I don't think we have enough front yard to even display him. Not sure what the leg span is but if wide enough the only way I could see using him would be to put him sitting on top of one of our cars that is always parked in the driveway. If I could protect the hood of the car and sit him on top of it (then no need for the support poles below) with his legs dangling to the side of the car I think that would work. Maybe spider web the car up with props inside peering through the windows. When you set him up please let us know how much space there is available underneath him to do that. Thanks. I can see doing the same thing with other large spider props but if gargantuans legs fit over the car it would be so cool. 

When I checked inventory in my general area for the 9 ft. giant spider only 1 was available my area about some 60 miles away. And ordering from Online and shipping to store would get it there between 10/27 and 11/1, so a bit risky for late purchasers. A lot of other props were sold out of stores in my area so just reinforces buying things early if you can. 


Thought I'd mentioned that the red cloak horse bridle I ordered on 30% off sale on Friday was shipped and being delivered by OnTrac to me on Monday! Super Fast. Coming from a southern california warehouse it appears so in-state shipping. * Update: On Trac got it to me today, Saturday, only 1 day! If there's something you need to use this year, good to know it will still reach you in time if you set up on the 31st.

One observation on ordering items shown on the 30% off sale area--if your local store that you've selected at the top doesn't have the item in stock it won't reflect the sale price for some reason. I noticed this when looking at a gemmy light that my local store had in limited stock yesterday but is now sold out of. The sale price was showing yesterday but not today even though I saw other stores had it instock. However, if I changed my store location to another close by location that has it in stock, the sale price comes back up and I can pick it up from there for free.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Our product locator/inventory was inaccurate. My store still had three when the website indicated one. I know of another store which had three and there stock level indicated .... Out of stock.
If you interested in a spider or other Halloween items, you might try calling rather than trusting the website.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Got one of these to check out and to wrap around one of my basement posts:








https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...over-5123300/301200865?keyword=catacomb+cloth

Wow was I impressed! This looks great where ever you hang it and I especially like it around the pole.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Of course now every pole is covered, damn Depot!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That looks great in your basement, which of course being in Calif with no basements here am in total envy of too! Love your lighting and setup from what I can see in the photo.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That looks great in your basement, which of course being in Calif with no basements here am in total envy of too! Love your lighting and setup from what I can see in the photo.


Thank you so much, wanna switch a basement for your weather?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW for those who picked up one or more skeleton dinosaurs from Home Depot and CVS, if you wanted a velocoiraptor at a good price, Walmart Online just recently reduced their $119/$99 6-foot one down to now $42.98.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/6-ft-Sta...luminated-Eyes-Halloween-Decoration/384842738


UPDATE 1:35PM PT, the price on this raptor just went down to $35. Sure to sell out in no time so order now if you want one.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW for those who picked up one or more skeleton dinosaurs from Home Depot and CVS, if you wanted a velocoiraptor at a good price, Walmart Online just recently reduced their $119/$99 6-foot one down to now $42.98.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/6-ft-Sta...luminated-Eyes-Halloween-Decoration/384842738
> 
> ...


Thank you! Grabbed one

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Mrincredibletou, I looked at those skull door covers and wasn't really impressed with the idea, but wrapping them around a pole is brilliant. There are so many great ideas on here every day.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW for those who picked up one or more skeleton dinosaurs from Home Depot and CVS, if you wanted a velocoiraptor at a good price, Walmart Online just recently reduced their $119/$99 6-foot one down to now $42.98.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/6-ft-Sta...luminated-Eyes-Halloween-Decoration/384842738
> 
> ...


Thanks, GoS!

I grabbed one too. Another one. What am I going to do with a bunch of dinosaurs???


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> Thanks, GoS!
> 
> I grabbed one too. Another one. What am I going to do with a bunch of dinosaurs???



Well since you asked maybe you need one of these...my sign just arrived from the UK today (ebay seller Canvasfairy on US site). Just took the photo at night in low light so not the best image to show it off so I should mention that the colors are sharp and vivid in person. True red, deep black and bright white. Very nice metal sign, excellent quality. Mine was ordered on the 13th, so ordering now means it won't arrive in the US before halloween but if you are planning for next year might be something to pick up. 










Shipping wasn't bad in this heavy weight cardboard envelope. With exchange rate at time of purchase shipping was 6.58.


----------



## boys5times (Sep 25, 2013)

Just left my local Home Depot and the 3 foot animated figures that are usually $39.99 are now $20 at the register. Angel-of-death, mummy, nurse, and bride.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey guys for those that got skelleton dinasours Wal-Mart has a great deal to add to your collection 35.00 for a raptor posted here cause I know there was a lot of dinosaur talk on this thread  
https://www.walmart.com/ip/6-ft-Sta...luminated-Eyes-Halloween-Decoration/384842738


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Went to my local store to pick up a online order to find they are tearing down the displays, asked what they did with them, the manager asked if we wanted it. Ummmmm YES!!!! So 3 cart loads later we have the whole horse, dino display and some of the cardboard bins






.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW for those who picked up one or more skeleton dinosaurs from Home Depot and CVS, if you wanted a velocoiraptor at a good price, Walmart Online just recently reduced their $119/$99 6-foot one down to now $42.98.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/6-ft-Sta...luminated-Eyes-Halloween-Decoration/384842738
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. Looking at this and all I can think is "dragon". As in I will have dragons in my display next year.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Picked up the horse skeleton at half-price. All the Halloween stuff at my local Depot appeared to 50% off.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

BarryJ said:


> Picked up the horse skeleton at half-price. All the Halloween stuff at my local Depot appeared to 50% off.


 Wow really my store has 4 horses still 199


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Lots of stuff going 50% off today
*T rex is 149.00*

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...ith-LED-Illuminated-Eyes-7342-99908/301148793


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The two HDs by me that I was in recently only had the display model of the Big T-Rex left. If you're buying a demo model I'd suggest they take apart all the parts and check that they aren't damaged before you buy it. Hopefully you can get the box it came in even if it's been collapsed. Actually when we picked ours up at the store we inspected everything (first time badly damaged) and since the box didn't quite make it inserted into the back of our car's liftgate area, we put all the pieces in by hand and then folded the top and bottom box lids inside itself and then was able to fit the collapsed box inside the car too. We really wanted to be able to rebuild the box at home and use it for storage. It's big like the dino!

I see that HD online is this morning also showing Up to 50% Off on Halloween so if you're local store doesn't have it maybe you can find something that way too. Some items have free shipping listed. For example I see both the red and black horse bridle sets at 50% now, a number of the gemmy lights, and their masks (saw them in them in the store and thought they looked pretty nice), some of the inflatables, some of the props (although a number still look to be 33%).


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Why is it still showing full price? When I click the link it shows full price for most things. The skeleton horse for example says 199 when I know my store has 4 of them so it can't be that their out of stock. I was going to buy the T. rex egg for 29.99 but it doesn't show up. Some one is selling the skeleton horse on eBay and egg for a reasonable price I guess I'll have to buy from them if my store doesn't have any when I get their.


----------



## chicofox (Oct 17, 2016)

Ordered the talking raven for under $10. I'm a sucker for anything with a raven


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like the 50% off sale is just in store. Everything at my Home Depot was 50% off


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Matt12378 said:


> Why is it still showing full price? When I click the link it shows full price for most things. The skeleton horse for example says 199 when I know my store has 4 of them so it can't be that their out of stock. I was going to buy the T. rex egg for 29.99 but it doesn't show up. Some one is selling the skeleton horse on eBay and egg for a reasonable price I guess I'll have to buy from them if my store doesn't have any when I get their.



Home Depot stores and Home Depot Online are separately operated and keep separate inventories. They can do their own sales. From what I was told by Home Depot staff, the Store Manager can determine when to do the sales/clearance on holiday items for example. Which is why one store will be at 33% and another at 50% for example. Here's the link to the Up to 50% Off online: https://www.homedepot.com/b/Feature...o-Decor-Halloween-Season-Savings/N-5yc1vZcil5 It is only a subset. Looks like online, only the small triceratops is listed at 50% off and the 60-inch version that only online sold is now listed as Sold Out. It had been marked down twice and last I saw was at 50% off (49.99).

I was in a different HD today to pick up two of the Fire & Ice Black Ice lights they had listed available for $10.98. Thanks to the comment and photo by @mrincredibletou, I picked up the last 3 of their 6ft catacomb cloth door cover for $16.48 each. I took photos of stuff they had left and the large horse there was 109, small 54. The T-Rex was 164, had been 328. This location had one new in box and then the demo one. My closest store just had the demo guy. I understand that some of the stores have had higher prices on some of the items than others. The hatchling at the store today was 32. They had one gargoyle left, 43.98. Still quite a bit of everything left on the floor since I think the half off sale just started. Unless they've restocked I don't think this location ever sold a toaster. I kind of like it and considered it but don't really see it in any of my current/future themes. Seen quite a few suitcases on the shelf too. Most of the Gemmy spot lights (not the bigger moving projection ones) were sold out. Always interesting to see what goes fast and what sticks around each year.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

T Rex is sold out within 100 miles of me and it's back up to $299 shipped. Crazy, glad I got one today!


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

GRRRR My horse appears defective. His neck won't click into place and the is a gap between the neck and body. I assume the two plastic pins on the neck are supposed to go into the body.

I am not happy. Anyone else have a similar problem?


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Sometimes there is extra plastic (flashing) that gets in the way. Cut it with a box cutter and it should fit. A lot of my horse from last year was similar to what you explained.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I seem to remember, when we were putting our horse together, using a dremel-type tool to "shave" some misplaced plastic that was preventing a connection. When they joined the two halves of plastic together some of the parts were misaligned. No problems getting everything to click into place after we did the "surgery".


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just looking over HD's online featured Halloween sale section and noticed that the 60 inch Triceratops is back to being available. 49.99 (@ 50% sale price). *BTW you get a messed up item window if you click on the item title or photo of it, **but if you do the Add to Cart it appears there and available to ship for free.** This messed up item page view seems to be the issue with all of the items I clicked on so some web issue.

*https://www.homedepot.com/b/Featured-Products-Halloween-Promo-Decor-Halloween-Season-Savings/N-5yc1vZcil5


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

mrincredibletou said:


> Sometimes there is extra plastic (flashing) that gets in the way. Cut it with a box cutter and it should fit. A lot of my horse from last year was similar to what you explained.


Thanks for the tip. Got it fixed!


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I seem to remember, when we were putting our horse together, using a dremel-type tool to "shave" some misplaced plastic that was preventing a connection. When they joined the two halves of plastic together some of the parts were misaligned. No problems getting everything to click into place after we did the "surgery".


Perfect! I dremelled it and everything is fine. Thank you!


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

My go to local HD has nary a Halloween item left in sight. It's funny because the shelves were still pretty full last weekend. 

We were in New Jersey for dinner tonight so we stopped in a store nearby and they still had a few things. Picked up two pony skeletons and a greyhound for 50% off. 

I'm going to check out my other local (we have two in South Philly!) HD tomorrow.


----------



## SpookyFairy (Aug 17, 2015)

I found this 6 ft haunted tree for about $40 at my Home Depot. It was 50% off!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Managed to get two of the one thing from HD I really wanted: the giant resin skull. $25 w 50% off. Also got a pony for $50 just because. my horse didn't even make it out this year but now he has a bridle and a friend. Sigh.







m


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

Picked up a tombstone at 50 percent off. $12.


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

My Home Depot hit 75 percent off!
Got my spider for $24.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

The Scribe said:


> Picked up a tombstone at 50 percent off. $12.
> View attachment 519201


I got a package of 2 for less than $7 yesterday.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice i hope I can get a horse.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got 3 luminaries today 50% off that I can use for my Universal Monsters theme, I got Frankenstein, Dracula and a mummy.


----------



## Deekay (Jul 4, 2017)

Both of my Home Depot stores were 75% off, too, even though most items were marked at 50% off (they had it in the system at 75% off).
Got a big spider for $24 and two T-Rex hatchlings for $15 each.
One of my T-Rex eggs does not illuminate (the white LEDs on the neck that go into the egg don't work). Any ideas?


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

I just bought (online) Skull Trio Fog Machine Accessory. https://www.homedepot.com/p/8-7-in-Skull-Trio-Fog-Machine-Accessories-5123044/301148277


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Popped into Home Depot and they were wiped. Had a couple of Gemmy lights for $5, but nothing I wanted. What good is 75% off if they have nothing?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Deekay said:


> Both of my Home Depot stores were 75% off, too, even though most items were marked at 50% off (they had it in the system at 75% off).
> Got a big spider for $24 and two T-Rex hatchlings for $15 each.
> One of my T-Rex eggs does not illuminate (the white LEDs on the neck that go into the egg don't work). Any ideas?



Was in my store halloween morning picking up something I needed and saw that they had quite a few hatchling left. While I'm tempted to buy a second one at $15 now, I know my layout for the dinosaurs and really don't need another one. They are a decent size to store. Great price though if you can find one still in the store. Same goes for the horse. They had 3 of those in boxes that were kind of stacked behind other things which I was thinking was probably why they were still there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cephus404 said:


> Popped into Home Depot and they were wiped. Had a couple of Gemmy lights for $5, but nothing I wanted. What good is 75% off if they have nothing?



Try another store if you have multiples around you. Last year after checking a few stores, found one with a treasure trove of inventory of Gemmy lighting and even a projector when other were cleaned out. Today's the best day for searching especially if you can get there earlier in the day before people come home from work and stop in. I've found some great props and inflatables in the past on the day after. Also keep an eye out on Online some items are back at full price but others are like 50% and may still come down.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Try another store if you have multiples around you. Last year after checking a few stores, found one with a treasure trove of inventory of Gemmy lighting and even a projector when other were cleaned out. Today's the best day for searching especially if you can get there earlier in the day before people come home from work and stop in. I've found some great props and inflatables in the past on the day after. Also keep an eye out on Online some items are back at full price but others are like 50% and may still come down.


There's one more that's probably another 15 miles away but honestly, I didn't see a lot at HD this year that I wanted anyhow. I bought the lights I needed and most of the ones that are left are the cartoony witches and "Happy Halloween" lights. All I'd really want are the Fire & Ice bulbs that are long gone, and then only as backups.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

That's strange I called 2 Home Depot's and they said it's only 50 percent off. I saw a post that said it's cheaper in the system but why wouldn't the workers know that and change it to 75 percent off if it actually is maybe my store are only 50 percent off.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> That's strange I called 2 Home Depot's and they said it's only 50 percent off. I saw a post that said it's cheaper in the system but why wouldn't the workers know that and change it to 75 percent off if it actually is maybe my store are only 50 percent off.


I'm just guessing that it is here, they have no signs, but the prices on everything is 75% off what it was to start with. All of their Gemmy lights are marked down to $4.75 and they started off at $19.99.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Cephus404 said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > That's strange I called 2 Home Depot's and they said it's only 50 percent off. I saw a post that said it's cheaper in the system but why wouldn't the workers know that and change it to 75 percent off if it actually is maybe my store are only 50 percent off.
> ...


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Everything is 75 percent off online. I was going to buy the 5 foot tall triceratops but they sold out at 5 am and I forgot to buy it before I went to sleep. Anyways I bought a couple things a lot is sold out however.


----------



## TinyWight (Oct 31, 2017)

Other than Halloween, the week following Halloween, and its associated discounts, is my favorite.  Picked up the full-size skeletal horse for $99 (50% off) a little before Halloween from Home Depot. Stopped by yesterday and got a bunch of the animated spot lights, which I'll use to light several graveyards in next year's Halloween maze. Gotta love it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Matt12378 said:


> Everything is 75 percent off online. I was going to buy the 5 foot tall triceratops but they sold out at 5 am and I forgot to buy it before I went to sleep. Anyways I bought a couple things a lot is sold out however.


funny I click on there link and nothing comes up been trying since 5 am 
I bought the triceratops last night thought did get it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The motorcycle rider, greyhound, 17 inch triceratops, 3 ft standing angel of death, 80 inch Gertrude the Witch, 58 inch rising ghoul are all 75% online and still showing instock. Also see the 66 inch mummy, Lightshow Reaper projection, 6 ft blowmold skull with chain lights, 28 inch vampire candy bowl server, 36 inch mummy, and more but some of these items aren't available to pick up at a local store (will depend on your location) and a lot aren't able to be shipped even to the store. And then some can be shipped to your home if your order is over $45. Really hit or miss. Alot depends what your local store still has in stock. It gets pretty slim pickings after Halloween and each day after.

And from my experience last year, if your store says Limited Quantity, call them and see if you can still buy it online. I had a few items kick out after putting in an order last year even though it said limited quantity.

BTW the Total HomeFX projectors will still be stocked through Christmas as they have projections with Santa and such. Last year they went on clearance in stores in my area after New Years. Bought mine and a friends as early as 1/3.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW the Total HomeFX projectors will still be stocked through Christmas as they have projections with Santa and such. Last year they went on clearance in stores in my area after New Years. Bought mine and a friends as early as 1/3.


While in HD yesterday, I did run over to the Christmas section and that projector is over there with the rest of the Gemmy lights, if anyone is looking for them in store.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Lucky! lol anyways I hope it comes back in stock. Probably won't but one can hope I bought a pumpkin inflatable for 7 bucks pretty good deal I think. 
"funny I click on there link and nothing comes up been trying since 5 am 
I bought the triceratops last night thought did get it "







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I did pick up the 6 ft. Inflatable Kaleidoscope Evil Eyes for 17.98


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I went to Home Depot and bought the T. rex egg haunted toaster again i now have 2 haunted tv and projection lights. there is a bunch of those left.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> I did pick up the 6 ft. Inflatable Kaleidoscope Evil Eyes for 17.98
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=523066&stc=1&d=1509661651"]
> 
> 
> ...


 cool! I already bought 4 inflatables this year on clearance. I wonder if Home Depot will re stock online especially the big triceratops since they got that in so late in the season.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

I just want the giant $250 spider to go in sale!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Cephus404 said:


> While in HD yesterday, I did run over to the Christmas section and that projector is over there with the rest of the Gemmy lights, if anyone is looking for them in store.


I was able to take one to the customer service desk and get them to apply the 50% off that all the other Halloween merch was discounted to.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just scored the trex for next years theme


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> I just scored the trex for next years theme



OH COOL! Funny just sent you PM saying I was sorry you missed out on him . How many stores did you have to search?LOL.

BTW if you are going with the Mystery at the Museum theme for your dino's next year, Edmund K posted a photo of a camp hat he picked up at Spirit Halloween's clearance that would be great for a Teddy Roosevelt costume. http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...en-out-spirit-clearance-sale.html#post2382058


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I went to my Home Depot again today I bought a bunch of tombstones and another projection light. Their going to have to discount these projection lights more they literally have full stocks of each selection of lights. I counted 17 green witch projection lights.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OH COOL! Funny just sent you PM saying I was sorry you missed out on him . How many stores did you have to search?LOL.
> 
> BTW if you are going with the Mystery at the Museum theme for your dino's next year, Edmund K posted a photo of a camp hat he picked up at Spirit Halloween's clearance that would be great for a Teddy Roosevelt costume. http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...en-out-spirit-clearance-sale.html#post2382058


ha ha i just read it. 
i for sure will have to check out the hat thanks for the heads up and i do think i am going to do the Night at the museum them for sure now


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Stopped by HD this afternoon and just could not resist. Bought 4 lg. spiders marked $3.oo each, a $7.00 jumping spider, 2 bags of bones @ $2.50 each, that projector with the skeleton at $6.00 and the dinosaur in the egg, got him for $14.00. It killed me, they had 2 of those 6 foot light up mummies for $22.00 each>>>>I paid $67.00 for mine the beginning of Oct..


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

For once in my life I was at the right place at the right time.....bought the Home Depot store model horse for 75% off the retail. Kept telling myself I didn’t want something so large but could not pass it up for that price. Also bought the huge spider that shakes and the eyes light up red for $24.98 ....again 75% off. My kids are still rolling their eyes at me. I haven’t taken the horse out of the suburban yet and the skeleton horse is visable from the outside if you are close enough...be my luck to have someone call the police on me for suspicious cargo&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I had absolutely no plans to buy anything else halloween but was on HD's site looking for something else and ended up looking at the halloween section and looked to see what was still deep discounted.  Thought about the western and werewolf theme props I have and decided a pack of 3 howling wolves all triggering at the same time in the yard might be a nice addition at 9.99 each. Looked at the other stuff available to order and really didn't see anything else so wasn't going to make the $45 order/free shipping. Shipping was only going to be 7+ so thought that wasn't bad but then when I was arranging payment it gave me the option to do free pickup at my local store so saved on that and was pretty happy to do so. Home Depot by far got the most of my dollars this year. I really do like everything I bought there so pretty happy camper.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was able to score the motorcycle reaper for 45.00 for a Christmas gift two howling skelly dogs for 9.99 a witch projector light and the kit for the horse.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OH COOL! Funny just sent you PM saying I was sorry you missed out on him . How many stores did you have to search?LOL.
> 
> BTW if you are going with the Mystery at the Museum theme for your dino's next year, Edmund K posted a photo of a camp hat he picked up at Spirit Halloween's clearance that would be great for a Teddy Roosevelt costume. http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...en-out-spirit-clearance-sale.html#post2382058


As an FYI, I found a very similar camp hat at my local Party City yesterday, although it was a bit more expensive.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Check your stores, you never know what you?ll find. Marked down to $49


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Barbie K said:


> Check your stores, you never know what you?ll find. Marked down to $49


wow very cool


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I didn't even go to mine after Halloween since it was pretty well wiped out before. But yesterday a friend texted me saying they still had some good deals. I got eight of the flickering fluorescent tube lights for $4.95 each. They still had some toasters and a bunch of the green witch lights but I wasn't really interested in either item.

The flickering lights worked pretty well. I bought one to use this year and put it in a room with a lot of noise. It stayed activated pretty much the whole night. I was afraid that it wouldn't go off but it did, and that was with the batteries it came with.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Stopped in Home Depot again to see if they had any more of those mummies for $22.00, they were all gone but I managed to pick up 4 boxes of the fire and ice lights. Two of them were the large boxes with 2 lights in each box.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I need some help....I bought the large horse skeleton at Home Depot (floor model) and I did not get any instructions as to how to break it down for storage. I have the head and tail off but I need to collapse the legs. Can anyone here help me?


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

zo6marlene said:


> I need some help....I bought the large horse skeleton at Home Depot (floor model) and I did not get any instructions as to how to break it down for storage. I have the head and tail off but I need to collapse the legs. Can anyone here help me?


There should have been a breakdown tool with it which you probably didn't get since it was a floor model. The legs themselves are one piece, if I recall correctly, but if you look up at the top of the leg, and I believe just after the rib cage on the body, you should see a little hole with the letter "T" next to it. If you use a small dowel, or something similar there is a small push pin like they have on some of those gazebos now. If you push the pin in to release it, the leg should just slide off, as well as the back half of the skeleton.

Edit:

Actually if you look at the home depot page for the horse (https : // www . homedepot . com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-74-in-Halloween-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721) under Product Overview, there is a link to a pdf of the instruction manual. 

https : // www . homedepot . com/catalog/pdfImages/1d/1d39290d-dc25-451d-9ea1-7003b90c997d.pdf


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my t rex yesterday so question for those of you that have him any tips you learned on him this year for next years set up of him ? 

thanks


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!! I have the torso standing in my laundry room. I look like a circus act trying to do laundry.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

zo6marlene said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!! I have the torso standing in my laundry room. I look like a circus act trying to do laundry.


If you don't have Part J "Locking Pin Access Tool", not the end of the world. You can depress the popup locking pins with something similar like a thin, small screwdriver, small dowel rod, etc. so that when the pin is depressed and clears the tube you can separate the pieces.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Screaming Demons said:


> I didn't even go to mine after Halloween since it was pretty well wiped out before. But yesterday a friend texted me saying they still had some good deals. I got eight of the flickering fluorescent tube lights for $4.95 each. They still had some toasters and a bunch of the green witch lights but I wasn't really interested in either item.
> 
> The flickering lights worked pretty well. I bought one to use this year and put it in a room with a lot of noise. It stayed activated pretty much the whole night. I was afraid that it wouldn't go off but it did, and that was with the batteries it came with.


 That toaster is legendary. Lol I'm going to keep mine up all year.


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

Looks like Home Depot is offering a projector on Black Friday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So I ordered 2 of the big bag of bones they are 12.95 lol butvthey were not fiddling


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

There is parts from skelleton horse to parts of skeletons lol


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks like all the returns made on the skeleton horses have been re-purposed.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

DandyBrit said:


> Looks like all the returns made on the skeleton horses have been re-purposed.


yep some of the horse there is also skeleton parts in there too


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone in marketing had a good idea! That must have come in a pretty good size box Saki.girl. "they were not fiddling" ???


BTW it looks like they have added a few new items at clearance pricing.


----------



## TubaManMoore (Sep 1, 2012)

Is there any chance the T-Rex or Gargantuan Spider will ever go on sale?


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

TubaManMoore said:


> Is there any chance the T-Rex or Gargantuan Spider will ever go on sale?



I bought the Tarantula October 20th. At that time it was on sale for $100off the regular price. Hopefully, the price drops for those who did not get one.


----------



## TubaManMoore (Sep 1, 2012)

That was the day I got a Pony, Triceratops, and the Egg! >:-o Just wish I had managed to get a Spider. I remember someone on here saying they got the T-Rex that day. Interestingly, the sale that day was regional. After checking everything and clicking the final page, my debit card was charged full price for the pony. I contacted customer support, and they asked if I had used a link shared on a forum, or clicked a side ad to get to the pony page (I hadn't) because it wasn't supposed to be on sale in MY region. They looked at the order and saw the other items were 60% off, and discounted it appropriately. I passed on a T-Rex at 50% off at the store because it was the floor model and both arms were broke off. :-\ Now I'm afraid I might not get one! (Though this beats last year when the horses were sold out practically in June).


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

The local CBS affiliate in Pittsburgh featured the Winter Wonderland Projector in their "Does It Really Do That?" segment.

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2017/11/17/does-it-really-do-that-window-wonderland/

It was super annoying watching two grown women act as if there was no such thing as an extension cord. Their test was overall pretty lame, but it gives you some idea of the product quality. 

I have two similar toy quality low-lumen projectors that I use in small windows with old VHS ghost projection videos from back in the day. Since I only need them to project a hazy ghosts in small upper windows, they work perfectly in that capacity. But honestly, for $25 more, I was able to find a 1500 lumen projector on Amazon that is hugely better and takes a wide variety of file formats including the ability to connect with wireless devices. I use an SD card and the comparison is like night and day.

But for a fast pre-loaded plug n' play projector, the Home Depot version - especially on sale - will do! Just know that is is nowhere _near_ as bright as it looks in the ad. If you have a lot of outdoor lighting, it might get washed out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> So I ordered 2 of the big bag of bones they are 12.95 lol butvthey were not fiddling
> View attachment 528697
> 
> 
> View attachment 528705



Finally got to pick up at my local HD the two bags I ordered inspired by your post @Saki.Girl. This was a great buy for what you get and perfect for a dead western scene. Mine arrived before Thanksgiving but no time to get them. Wanted to pick them up before they got buried at HD by all the Black Friday/Cyber Monday orders that will be coming LOL. The boxes are pretty good size but I was able to combine the two bags into one box. Helps with the storage issue. Thanks again for the heads up on these. Without your photos probably wouldn't have even considered them.

These apparently can still be ordered and at the 12.49 price and shipped to home or local store: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Big-Bag-of-Bones-7342-09953/301502305?keyword=halloween+bones


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW I noticed that the Big 9 ft T-Rex, 74-inch life-size horse, 52-inch pony, 36-inch T-Rex hatchling are now marked down 25% online (and with free shipping) and available to order. Pricing good thru 12/5. The Giant 9 ft spider is still full price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've noticed that some Christmas decorations were starting to be discounted, for example the Really Big Lights LED bulbs are currently 32% off--same in store. So start keeping an eye out for deals on spot lighting and projectors for halloween use. I also noticed Lowes was reducing some things by 20%.


I picked up a few Twist and Seal Cord Protect-ors today while in the store. Great for keeping water away from your cord connections. The one that HD carries is for the large heavy duty outdoor extension cords and 4.97 is a great price. I usually see this size sold for nearly twice as much (like at Lowes, 8.58 there). I found these are tough to open initially (good seal) but once I got it open no problem there on out opening and closing so don't give up on them if you have a similar experience when you look at them in the store. 










As for cord protectors for the smaller type connectors typical with string lighting, HD and Lowes carries them, same price as HD's large cord protector ( https://www.homedepot.com/p/Twist-a...Light-Cord-Protector-TSM-1000-G-B-L/204689460 ; https://www.lowes.com/pd/Twist-and-Seal-Plastic-Cord-Organizer/50289351 ). I didn't find any of this size in my HD and when I looked online apparently they aren't stocked locally but can be ordered online for pick up at the store. Lowes is stocking them in stores and in fact I bought some at my local store last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Home Depot online at least has started their christmas sale on some things. Projection and laser lighting 30% off online. When I was in the store the other day didn't see any advertised sales while there. Lowes however had marked their in-store projection and laser lighting down to 50% off (online too). So if you are looking to pick up some colored LED Gemmy spotlights, time to start looking at both stores.


I had hoped to pick up one of the HomeFX Plus 2017 projectors this year for the bluetooth speaker feature it has when it goes on end of xmas season clearance (like I was able to do with last year's model) but in checking stock on this item in my area, no one appears to have it. The window when I check for other locations says "This item is not available in any stores within 100 miles" of my zipcode, although the individual store listings say "limited quantity, Call", which usually means it doesn't have any. If this stock situation changes, love to see a post about it.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

It finally happened. Gargantuan Spider is on sale for $187 through 2/28!!!!!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-9-ft-Gargantuan-Spider-5124419/301200861?keyword=gargantuan%20spider


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

25% off also on 74 in skeleton horse (now 149.25) , 52 in pony (now 74.25), 9 ft T-rex (now 224.25). The t-rex hatchling is still available but full price. All of these were available for free shipping to home or local store for pickup. Pretty much all of the vast majority of halloween in all categories is listed Out of Stock or pulled from the site.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Finally! Anyone think the spider will go lower? 50% off I would buy. Space is a major consideration...

Don't hate on me, but my T-Rex is still outside in my backyard. I put his head in the shed, but never got around to the rest. Let's see if he stands up to the howling blizzard going on right now. Frankly once the snow gets up to around a foot and a half he probably can't fall over.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> *Finally! Anyone think the spider will go lower? 50% off I would buy. Space is a major consideration...*



I was wondering if these 25% off halloween props mentioned above in the thread will go down too. I don't need anything else, but people still on the lookout might want to take their chances. I'd suggest checking every day and even after midnight. I had noticed one night that the WindowFXPlus projector I mentioned above hoping to pick up on clearance was at 50% off after being listed at 30% online for a while (really wanted at least one for the bluetooth speaker capability) and debated on ordering at 50%. Kind of forgot about it but then checked back in on 12/29 and noticed the sale date had changed from expiring 12/31 to expiring that night 12/29. We went out to the movies that evening so had a late night and before going to bed a little after 1am decided to check back but almost didn't. They had been marked down to 25% off so I jumped on it figuring I might forget to order it in the morning. Texted a friend about it before turning off the light as I knew she wanted one or two of them too and I woke up to her text saying she missed out on it.  Sold out in a few hours. Must be a lot of late night people out there, although I guess East coasters have a 3 hour jump on us when it comes to morning sales compared to us here on the West coast. I was going to post here that morning about the clearance price but with them all being sold out no point. Did anyone pick any up? I picked my order up from my local store this morning. Nice selection of videos on it and different than the ones that were included with the 2016 WindowFX. I never saw these projectors anywhere in my area in the stores during the holiday sale timeframe and my friend didn't either. In any event, if you are interested in the last of the halloween props going on sale, be diligent and you might get really lucky like I did. That giant spider is crazy cool but so huge. All the other items are all worth picking up too. 


BTW _*not*_ the same version of the WindowFX projector that HD sold, but BIG LOTS has their WindowFX projector (no bluetooth on this one) on 50% off sale online. Been going on at this price for awhile too. The website states its still in stock. Look for it under "Weekly Deals/Clearance". Might be a price reduction coming soon? The BL projector does have HDMI for streaming from your HDMI equipment (computer, DVR).




Restless Acres said:


> *Don't hate on me, but my T-Rex is still outside in my backyard. I put his head in the shed, but never got around to the rest. Let's see if he stands up to the howling blizzard going on right now. Frankly once the snow gets up to around a foot and a half he probably can't fall over.*


Ha ha. A real dinosaur dig!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We'll be hitting up HD this weekend because we desperately need a new kitchen floor (planning on getting bamboo flooring) & I plan on checking out the leftovers.

I'm also in purge/new storage mode so I'll be checking all that out too. I'm not expecting much on the Christmas stuff by you never know.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> 25% off also on 74 in skeleton horse (now 149.25) , 52 in pony (now 74.25), 9 ft T-rex (now 224.25). The t-rex hatchling is still available but full price. All of these were available for free shipping to home or local store for pickup. Pretty much all of the vast majority of halloween in all categories is listed Out of Stock or pulled from the site.


Very tempting on the horse even thought i returned it last year but would go great with this years theme hummmm


----------

